# Arroganza delle femmine



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

Poi non dite che è colpa mia...

allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me. 
Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
Dopo un pò di titubanze, le dico di sì. Le tuitubanze dipendono dal fatto che ieri ero a studio a lavorare, quindi non ero acchittato da serata con una. Avevo i capelli sporchi, la barba folta, gli occhiali, la camicia vagamente sudata. Lei però mi rassicura dicendo che non era importante. 

Appena ci vediamo, mi fa subito i complimenti per il look trash, che, a detta di lei, mi donava più della giacca e della cravatta.
Andiamo a cena. La trovo molto simpatica, divertente, piacevole. Inoltre, per avere l'età che ha, è molto carina. Bel fisico, alta, bionda, bei capelli lunghi, trucco lieve. La cosa che mi trovo bene con lei mi stupisce abbastanza. Parliamo di tutto. Lei di solito va all'estero anche per mesi, senza preoccuparsi dell'accomodation, visto che qualcuno che lo ospita la trova sempre. Mi sforzo di non fare le mie solite battute pesanti su di chi manifesta attenzione verso di me (e ci riesco). Lei più volte si propone di far parte delle mie selezioni e colloqui per trovare la sig.ra Insonne. Io le dico che la selezione è durissima e bla bla bla...
Tra l'altro durante la cena faccio anche complimenti alla cameriera che reagisce in maniera positiva. Inoltre, ricevo svariati squilli e messaggi da altre 3 tipe e la rendo partecipe di ciò. La cosa non sembra ingelosirla (ha superato il mio test!).

A fine cena arriva il conto. Il cameriere mette il conto sul tavolo. lei non fa una mossa (conosco bene quel comportamento). Io lo apro davanti a lei, lo metto a metà tavolo in modo che lo vedesse, lascio la mia metà sul tavolo e vado al bagno. Al ritorno, vedo che lei ha pagato con la sua carta di credito e si è presa i miei soldi che avevo lasciato sul tavolo (tenete presente che il conto veniva una fesseria, tipo una 50ina di euro). 

Dopo andiamo a prendere un caffe (lei) ed un cocktail (io) in un altro locale e lì pago io (costo del caffè 2 Euro). Continuiamo a stare molto bene insieme e a parlare di tutto e di più + ridere tutto il tempo. La riaccompagno poi alla sua macchina. Lei mi dice en passant prima di arrivare che a casa sua non c'era nessuno. Io le rispondo che prima di avermi a casa sua avrebbe dovuto penare e che comunque io mi sarei dovuto svegliare presto il giorno dopo. Lei fa subito marcia indietro, dopo un pò dicendo che a casa sua c'erano delle sue coinquiline (lei ha un pied a terre qui nella mia città). Rimaniamo che ci saremmo visti.

Oggi mi arriva il seguente messaggio da lei: "saresti anche una persona interessante e divertente, che conosce l'equilibrio tra l'eccesso e il buon senso ... ma il tuo carattere ti porta a fare errori, tipo non offrire una cena quando sarebbe opportuno, o no? Ciao. "

.... la mia opinione è che questa è una povera deficiente che, in città per un paio di giorni, cercava un cojone che le offrisse una cena perchè non le andava di stare a casa a cucinare. magari prima di me aveva provato con altri quattro cinque persone. 

la vostra opinione quale è?











dicendole che il giorno dopo mi sarei


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

ha ragione lei


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

Che sei tirchio!

Alla larga!!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

e aggiungo che dopo quel sms mi è calata di 1000 punti. 
che tipo di persona è una che fa notare ad un altro che avrebbe dovuto pagare lui (parliamo di 25 Euro, cavolo!)? Se mi va di farlo lo faccio, se no no. Mica è una cosa dovuta. 
io poi non sono affatto tirchio, visto che ho speso decine di migliaia di Euro a furia di offrire cene, teatri e alberghi di lusso alle mie fidanzate, che poi mi hanno ripagato come sapete.


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...


Almeno il gesto avresti dovuto farlo...


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e aggiungo che dopo quel sms mi è calata di 1000 punti.
> che tipo di persona è una che fa notare ad un altro che avrebbe dovuto pagare lui (parliamo di 25 Euro, cavolo!)? Se mi va di farlo lo faccio, se no no. Mica è una cosa dovuta.
> io poi non sono affatto tirchio, visto che ho speso decine di migliaia di Euro a furia di offrire cene, teatri e alberghi di lusso alle mie fidanzate, che poi mi hanno ripagato come sapete.


ma scusa, se ti sei trovato bene, lei era piacevole e hai passato una bella serata perchè non le hai offerto la cena?


----------



## Old ellina69 (20 Ottobre 2008)

bhè, il tuo non era un gesto dovuto ma sarebbe stato carino e di buon gusto ...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

beh,se lei l'ha invitato non doveva offrire lei?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

e te pareva...... 
ma perchè, scusate, non poteva pagare lei? dopotutto c'è la parità no? inoltre mi aveva invitato lei!

aggiungo che so di per certo dell'esistenza di migliaia di ragazze carine che vanno in discoteca senza una lira e si fanno offrire da bere dal cojone di turno, salvo poi salutarlo appena hanno il cocktail in mano o dire: "sta arrivando il mio ragazzo... ciao!" (scena vista milioni di volte).




Brugola ha detto:


> ha ragione lei





Holly ha detto:


> Che sei tirchio!
> 
> Alla larga!!!!


----------



## Old tormentata79 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

mi tocca dar ragione allo stivaletto di serpente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




così come lui poteva pagare tutto  lei poteva evitare di mandargli  l'sms e non invitarlo più.

ragazze , pagare il conto a metà quando ci si autoinvita non è mica disdicevole


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e te pareva......
> ma perchè, scusate, non poteva pagare lei? dopotutto c'è la parità no? inoltre mi aveva invitato lei!
> 
> *aggiungo che so di per certo dell'esistenza di migliaia di ragazze carine che vanno in discoteca senza una lira e si fanno offrire da bere dal cojone di turno, salvo poi salutarlo appena hanno il cocktail in mano o dire: "sta arrivando il mio ragazzo... ciao!" (scena vista milioni di volt*e).


 
non male...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Almeno il gesto avresti dovuto farlo...





ellina69 ha detto:


> bhè, il tuo non era un gesto dovuto ma sarebbe stato carino e di buon gusto ...


 queste però sì, le quoto.
Sarebbe stato carino il gesto, da parte tua come sua.
E avresti potuto farlo.
Non per dovere.
Idem per l'auto: io avrei gradito la seguissi con la tua fin sotto casa aspettando che salisse per verificare che fosse tutto ok. 
E la battuta sul 'per avermi devi sudare' era quantomeno fuori luogo. Ti avrei risposto: caro insonne, chi credi di essere? ti ho detto che sono sola perchè volevo chiederti di controllare che la casa fosse vuota da malintenzionati.....


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e te pareva......
> ma perchè, scusate, non poteva pagare lei? dopotutto c'è la parità no? inoltre mi aveva invitato lei!
> 
> aggiungo che so di per certo dell'esistenza di migliaia di ragazze carine che vanno in discoteca senza una lira e si fanno offrire da bere dal cojone di turno, salvo poi salutarlo appena hanno il cocktail in mano o dire: "sta arrivando il mio ragazzo... ciao!" (scena vista milioni di volte).



Ho una certa età, non ragiono in termini di parità... sono rimasta all'uomo cavaliere!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

perchè, pagare la cena è pagare un corrispettivo? del tipo: mi hai fatto ridere, eccoti 25 euro, tipo giullare al circo? A sto punto, ripeto, avrebbe potuto pagare lei, no?




Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, se ti sei trovato bene, lei era piacevole e hai passato una bella serata perchè non le hai offerto la cena?


----------



## Old Confù (20 Ottobre 2008)

Che le piacevi e ci provava spudoratamente...solo che si aspettava anche che le pagassi la cena, non aveva bisogno di scroccare ma è stato di cattivissimo gusto il suo sms del giorno dopo!!!

Vedi Insonne, alcune donne credono che già dal primo incontro tutto sia loro dovuto e a volte lo ottengono approfittandosene poi...

Io sono dell'idea che se invito io un uomo a cena, a primo incontro soprattutto, possa capitare di pagare alla romana...avrei evitato di rimarcartelo il giorno dopo, credo che il gesto sia però dovuto più all'orgoglio, per aver rifiutato la notte con lei che ad altro!!!

P.S.  Per il resto ti ucciderei...ma come per l'età che ha è ancora bella????c'ha 30 anni nn 75!!!!Isonneeeeeeeee


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> queste però sì, le quoto.
> Sarebbe stato carino il gesto, da parte tua come sua.
> E avresti potuto farlo.
> Non per dovere.
> ...


Vero. Dicessero così a me col cavolo che... beh...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Che le piacevi e ci provava spudoratamente...solo che si aspettava anche che le pagassi la cena, non aveva bisogno di scroccare ma è stato di cattivissimo gusto il suo sms del giorno dopo!!!
> 
> Vedi Insonne, alcune donne credono che già dal primo incontro tutto sia loro dovuto e a volte lo ottengono approfittandosene poi...
> 
> ...


chi invita, paga, o no?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non male...


Mò me la segno!


----------



## Old Confù (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e te pareva......
> ma perchè, scusate, non poteva pagare lei? dopotutto c'è la parità no? inoltre mi aveva invitato lei!
> 
> aggiungo che so di per certo dell'esistenza di migliaia di ragazze carine che vanno in discoteca senza una lira e si fanno offrire da bere dal cojone di turno, salvo poi salutarlo appena hanno il cocktail in mano o dire: "sta arrivando il mio ragazzo... ciao!" (scena vista milioni di volte).



Anche questo è di cattivo gusto se lo pensi...una cosa è che io lo faccio spontaneamente un'altra è che pensi ti sia dovuto....

per tutto il resto ti quoto, hai ragione...molte ragazze lo fanno!!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...



E' vero che ti ha invitato lei ma al momento del conto un uomo che mette metà soldi sul tavolo e se ne va in bagno è un cafone. O almeno il gesto lo è decisamente. Fossi stata in lei avrei pagato, lasciato i tuoi soldi sul tavolo e andata via senza dir nulla.
Non si tratta dei soldi ma del gesto, con uno come te non resisterei davvero, perdonami ma è cosi.


----------



## Old Confù (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> chi invita, paga, o no?


no, dai....se io chiamo un amico e gli dico di pranzare o cenare insieme....metto in conto di pagare alla romana, ma nn di offrire io!!!

Ma farei la stessa cosa se l'amico invitasse me, altra cosa è un invito esplicitamente galante!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> E' vero che ti ha invitato lei ma al momento del conto un uomo che mette metà soldi sul tavolo e se ne va in bagno è un cafone. O almeno il gesto lo è decisamente. Fossi stata in lei avrei pagato, lasciato i tuoi soldi sul tavolo e andata via senza dir nulla.
> Non si tratta dei soldi ma del gesto, con uno come te non resisterei davvero, perdonami ma è cosi.


bho. Io non la vedo così.
E' lei che l'ha invitato.
E poi all'arrivo del conto ti cade il tovagliolo??
daiiiiii


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ho una certa età, non ragiono in termini di parità... sono rimasta all'uomo cavaliere!


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> E' vero che ti ha invitato lei *ma al momento del conto un uomo che mette metà soldi sul tavolo e se ne va in bagno è un cafone. O almeno il gesto lo è decisamente. Fossi stata in lei avrei pagato, lasciato i tuoi soldi sul tavolo e andata via senza dir nulla.*
> Non si tratta dei soldi ma del gesto, con uno come te non resisterei davvero, perdonami ma è cosi.


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> perchè, pagare la cena è pagare un corrispettivo? del tipo: mi hai fatto ridere, eccoti 25 euro, tipo giullare al circo? A sto punto, ripeto, avrebbe potuto pagare lei, no?


ma certo che no.
però è educato se esci con una donna offrirle la cena.
non è che fai la figura del pirla se paghi sai?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

io non mi ci ritrovo proprio con le donne di adesso. mio padre insiste nel dire che dovevo pagare io. Io vi posso dire con certezza che invece funziona proprio al contrario. Una donna ti rispetta molto di più se paghi la tua metà, perchè altrimenti ti giudica colo come "un altro cojone che farebbe di tutto per avere la mia marylin". Se poi paghi la tua metà e la rimandi a casa, è il massimo. 

ogni volta che sono uscito con una, quando ancora ero cojone, e ho pagato io, le tizie mi hanno imbiancato ed hanno rifiutato una seconda uscita. una volta invece, sono riuscito ad ottenere una seconda uscita con una, ma stavolta a fine cena ho messo sul tavolo la parte mia senza dire una parola. Il risultato è che i sedili della mia macchina ancora hanno chiazze del DNA della tipa ed il parabrezza le impronte delle dita dei suoi piedi.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> no, dai....se io chiamo un amico e gli dico di pranzare o cenare insieme....metto in conto di pagare alla romana, ma nn di offrire io!!!
> 
> Ma farei la stessa cosa se l'amico invitasse me, altra cosa è un invito esplicitamente galante!!!!


 questo è vero.
Se invito un amico si paga a metà. ma non avendolo proposto la signora, sarebbe stato più elegante se insonne avesse pagato e si fosse poi mostrato freddo e distaccato. Uno schiaffo morale a chi crede di avere il mondo ai suoi piedi. E basta.
Ma la manfrina dei soldi sul tavolo e andare in bagno...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 fuori luogo quanto la battuta sul 'sudare' per averlo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io non mi ci ritrovo proprio con le donne di adesso. mio padre insiste nel dire che dovevo pagare io. Io vi posso dire con certezza che invece funziona proprio al contrario. Una donna ti rispetta molto di più se paghi la tua metà, perchè altrimenti ti giudica colo come "un altro cojone che farebbe di tutto per avere la mia marylin". Se poi paghi la tua metà e la rimandi a casa, è il massimo.
> 
> ogni volta che sono uscito con una, quando ancora ero cojone, e ho pagato io, le tizie mi hanno imbiancato ed hanno rifiutato una seconda uscita. una volta invece, sono riuscito ad ottenere una seconda uscita con una, ma stavolta a fine cena ho messo sul tavolo la parte mia senza dire una parola. *Il risultato è che i sedili della mia macchina ancora hanno chiazze del DNA della tipa ed il parabrezza le impronte delle dita dei suoi piedi.*




minchia che grezzo che sei!!


----------



## Old Mr.Black (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> la vostra opinione quale è?


 

Vai a cena con una tipa che non vedi da mesi e paghi a meta' il conto del ristorante? Mah... a me ha fatto brutto...figuriamoci a lei.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> no, dai....se io chiamo un amico e gli dico di pranzare o cenare insieme....metto in conto di pagare alla romana, ma nn di offrire io!!!
> 
> Ma farei la stessa cosa se l'amico invitasse me, altra cosa è un invito esplicitamente galante!!!!





Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io non mi ci ritrovo proprio con le donne di adesso. mio padre insiste nel dire che dovevo pagare io. Io vi posso dire con certezza che invece funziona proprio al contrario. Una donna ti rispetta molto di più se paghi la tua metà, perchè altrimenti ti giudica colo come "un altro cojone che farebbe di tutto per avere la mia marylin". Se poi paghi la tua metà e la rimandi a casa, è il massimo.
> 
> ogni volta che sono uscito con una, quando ancora ero cojone, e ho pagato io, le tizie mi hanno imbiancato ed hanno rifiutato una seconda uscita. una volta invece, sono riuscito ad ottenere una seconda uscita con una, ma stavolta a fine cena ho messo sul tavolo la parte mia senza dire una parola. Il risultato è che i sedili della mia macchina ancora hanno chiazze del DNA della tipa ed il parabrezza le impronte delle dita dei suoi piedi.


 insò, perchè giudichi tutto in misura a quello che hai in cambio?
Si è signori perchè non si può fare altrimenti, non per avere riconoscimento delle proprie gesta!
Il fatto di pagare non era dovuto e lei è stata cafona a non dire 'no, dai, ti ho invitato io, lasciami pagare! almeno metà!' ma questo vuol dire che devi diventare cafone pure tu?


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bho. Io non la vedo così.
> E' lei che l'ha invitato.
> E poi all'arrivo del conto ti cade il tovagliolo??
> daiiiiii


Immagina la scena, arriva il conto e lui lo mette al centro del tavolo posando la metà dei soldi. Suvvia.... 
Magari lei non ha avuto neppure il tempo di dire "lascia faccio io..".


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Il risultato è che i sedili della mia macchina ancora hanno chiazze del DNA della tipa ed il parabrezza le impronte delle dita dei suoi piedi.


fuori dal letto
nessuna pietà.
per me ci hai fatto la figura del pezzente con una donna che trovavi interessante
dato che  pare tu incontri solo puttanoni stivalati magari hai perso una buona occasione...non perchè non hai pagato, ma perchè lei l'avrà percepita come una stupida provocazione


----------



## La Lupa (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> la vostra opinione quale è?


Che sei uno scemo.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora mi leggo il resto del tred.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

no. il conto è rimasto sul tavolo per 5-6 minuti, senza che nessuno lo toccasse. Nel frattempo continuavamo a parlare. 




belledejour ha detto:


> Immagina la scena, arriva il conto e lui lo mette al centro del tavolo posando la metà dei soldi. Suvvia....
> Magari lei non ha avuto neppure il tempo di dire "lascia faccio io..".


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Questa volta mi trovo d'accordo con Insonne. Nel senso che io non esco con la presunzione che un uomo mi debba pagare la cena. Se poi x galanteria, gentilezza lo vuol fare accetto volentieri. Ma non si può dare x partito preso che sia l'uomo ad offrire.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E poi il msg che gli fa notare che avrebbe dovuto pagare lui? Ha fatto la figura della scroccona!


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Immagina la scena, arriva il conto e lui lo mette al centro del tavolo posando la metà dei soldi. Suvvia....
> Magari lei non ha avuto neppure il tempo di dire "lascia faccio io..".


vero, anche se voleva offrire hai fatto il cafone subito... e in più fa anche il prezioso... e in più mani avanti che semmai resti a casa sua e trombi la mattina scappi veloce

DDAIIIIIII...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

secondo me invece è lei che ha fatto la figura della pezzente. 
quella è abituata ad avere gente che la ospita all'estero senza pagare una lira. Una volta, mesi fa, ad una festa, la invitai. Lei si è presentata in ritardo e addirittura, mi ha persino chiesto di (udite udite) aspettarla sul marciapiede con in mano un piatto pieno di tartine (la festa era al piano terra di un palazzo), perchè lei stava arrivando con la macchina, non trovava parcheggio e stava morendo di fame. Cioè, io la aspettai sul marciapiede come un cojone per 10 minuti con in mano sto piatto, e i buttafuori della festa (era una festa esclusiva) hanno pure pensato che stavo portando via il cibo! Poi lei è arrivata, è rimasta una ventina di minuti e se ne è andata!




Brugola ha detto:


> fuori dal letto
> nessuna pietà.
> per me ci hai fatto la figura del pezzente con una donna che trovavi interessante
> dato che pare tu incontri solo puttanoni stivalati magari hai perso una buona occasione...non perchè non hai pagato, ma perchè lei l'avrà percepita come una stupida provocazione


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

il punto è che io a quel cavolo di sms non ho ancora risposto, e non credo lo farò mai.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> secondo me invece è lei che ha fatto la figura della pezzente.
> quella è abituata ad avere gente che la ospita all'estero senza pagare una lira. Una volta, mesi fa, ad una festa, la invitai. Lei si è presentata in ritardo e addirittura, mi ha persino chiesto di (udite udite) aspettarla sul marciapiede con in mano un piatto pieno di tartine (la festa era al piano terra di un palazzo), perchè lei stava arrivando con la macchina, non trovava parcheggio e stava morendo di fame. Cioè, io la aspettai sul marciapiede come un cojone per 10 minuti con in mano sto piatto, e i buttafuori della festa (era una festa esclusiva) hanno pure pensato che stavo portando via il cibo! Poi lei è arrivata, è rimasta una ventina di minuti e se ne è andata!


 ma se questa è una con un'idea sua dell'educazione perchè:
1- tu ti ostini a frequentarla? 
2- tu devi diventare cafone di conseguenza?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> secondo me invece è lei che ha fatto la figura della pezzente.
> quella è abituata ad avere gente che la ospita all'estero senza pagare una lira. Una volta, mesi fa, ad una festa, la invitai. Lei si è presentata in ritardo e addirittura, mi ha persino chiesto di (udite udite) aspettarla sul marciapiede con in mano un piatto pieno di tartine (la festa era al piano terra di un palazzo), perchè lei stava arrivando con la macchina, non trovava parcheggio e stava morendo di fame. Cioè, io la aspettai sul marciapiede come un cojone per 10 minuti con in mano sto piatto, e i buttafuori della festa (era una festa esclusiva) hanno pure pensato che stavo portando via il cibo! Poi lei è arrivata, è rimasta una ventina di minuti e se ne è andata!


ma daiii
esageri sempre!!
tutte tu le incontri le buzzurre?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Comunque l'immagine degli stivaletti di serpente in mezzo la strada col vassoio in mano è bellissima!!


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...


 
a casa mia si dice che sei un pidocchioso ............ ha commesso un solo errore io la tua parte te l'avrei lasciata sul tavolo e manco mi vedevi quando eri uscito dalla toiletta!!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> il punto è che io a quel cavolo di sms non ho ancora risposto, e non credo lo farò mai.


 il punto è che avrai anche fatto bene, ma se io stasera ti invito a cena e quando arriva il conto lo prendo per pagare, tu che fai?


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> secondo me invece è lei che ha fatto la figura della pezzente.
> quella è abituata ad avere gente che la ospita all'estero senza pagare una lira. Una volta, mesi fa, ad una festa, la invitai. Lei si è presentata in ritardo e addirittura, mi ha persino chiesto di (udite udite) aspettarla sul marciapiede con in mano un piatto pieno di tartine (la festa era al piano terra di un palazzo), perchè lei stava arrivando con la macchina, non trovava parcheggio e stava morendo di fame. Cioè, io la aspettai sul marciapiede come un cojone per 10 minuti con in mano sto piatto, e i buttafuori della festa (era una festa esclusiva) hanno pure pensato che stavo portando via il cibo! Poi lei è arrivata, è rimasta una ventina di minuti e se ne è andata!


ah, allora ritiro quello che ho scritto, è una vizziatella!
certo che dire "devi sudare 7 camice...." non è bello eh, anche tu ce l'hai d'oro!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

io sono in una fase in cui non so se il mondo è incredibilmente sbagliato ed io incredibilmente giusto o viceversa. 



Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se questa è una con un'idea sua dell'educazione perchè:
> 1- tu ti ostini a frequentarla?
> 2- tu devi diventare cafone di conseguenza?


 
te lo lascio fare, a patto che la prossima volta pago io e , per ringraziarti del gesto, la volta dopo ti porto a cena a Via Veneto. Sono fatto così.



Grande82 ha detto:


> il punto è che avrai anche fatto bene, ma se io stasera ti invito a cena e quando arriva il conto lo prendo per pagare, tu che fai?


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Questa volta mi trovo d'accordo con Insonne. Nel senso che io non esco con la presunzione che un uomo mi debba pagare la cena. Se poi x galanteria, gentilezza lo vuol fare accetto volentieri. Ma non si può dare x partito preso che sia l'uomo ad offrire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da donna emancipata son d'accordo con te..... frega niente di pagare o meno, anzi a volte mi mettono a disagio anche i caffè offerti ma e c'è sempre un ma, lui che armeggia con il conto se lo legge e poi tira fuori la sua metà..... suvvia


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> no. il conto è rimasto sul tavolo per 5-6 minuti, senza che nessuno lo toccasse. Nel frattempo continuavamo a parlare.


Guarda è una cosa che non tollero proprio. La prova conto va superata altrimenti fine, imparalo. 
Una volta un uomo mi disse "il mio desiderio è essere invitato a cena da una donna", dopo che fu lui ad invitarmi svariate volte ( mica invito io all'inizio) lo invitai io.. scelsi un ristorante medio-alto, e andammo. Al momento del conto io ero intenzionatissima a pagare lui mi fermò e disse " il mio desiderio era l'invito.. una donna che esce con me non  deve mai offrire".  Questo è un uomo che fa l'uomo. E non è questione di soldi, è questione di galanteria.


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> da donna emancipata son d'accordo con te..... frega niente di pagare o meno, anzi a volte mi mettono a disagio anche i caffè offerti ma e c'è sempre un ma, l*ui che armeggia con il conto se lo legge e poi tira fuori la sua metà..... suvvia*


e già...


----------



## Old sperella (20 Ottobre 2008)

Per come la vedo io , dovevano offrirsi entrambi di pagare , pessimo sia il gesto di metter la metà dei soldi sul tavolo , sia quello di lei di prenderli e pagare con carta .
Sono convinta che chi bada troppo al soldo , chi è braccino , lo è anche con i sentimenti ...per cui alla larga !

Mi ricorderò sempre che anni fa ero uscita con un tipo , il quale mi invitò a mangiar fuori , e al momento di pagare io tolsi subito i soldi : li prese , andò a pagare e ...ciliegina sulla torta , non mi diede il resto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Inutile dire che quella fu l'ultima volta che mi vide


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Andiamo a cena. La trovo molto simpatica, divertente, piacevole. Inoltre, per avere l'età che ha, è molto carina. Bel fisico, alta, bionda, bei capelli lunghi, trucco lieve. La cosa che mi trovo bene con lei mi stupisce abbastanza. Parliamo di tutto.


valeva la pena fare la figuraccia con una donna di cui miracolosamente stavi parlando bene??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi dai....fare il galletto anche con la cameriera, farle leggere gli sms delle altre...anche tu non è che in stile hai brillato


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io , dovevano offrirsi entrambi di pagare , pessimo sia il gesto di metter la metà dei soldi sul tavolo , sia quello di lei di prenderli e pagare con carta .
> Sono convinta che chi bada troppo al soldo , chi è braccino , lo è anche con i sentimenti ...per cui alla larga !
> 
> Mi ricorderò sempre che *anni fa ero uscita con un tipo , il quale mi invitò a mangiar fuori , e al momento di pagare io tolsi subito i soldi : li prese , andò a pagare e ...ciliegina sulla torta , non mi diede il resto*
> ...


 

























   tremendo...


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ...ciliegina sulla torta , non mi diede il resto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da lapidare!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

sul fatto che sia stato poco signore (perchè i signori son signori anche con le burine)  siam d'accordo ma mi sta ancora più sulle palle lei che considera tutto dovuto come fa un cenno.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

lei invece che fa finta di niente col conto sul tavolo e poi, quando le dico: "mi passi il giaccone?" (la mia giacca era sul sedile di fianco a lei) neppure fa il gesto di prendere la sua borsetta che stava sotto il mio giaccone.... è una gran signora.

2 settimane fa ero a cena con una. l'ho invitata io. al momento del conto, lei mi ha chiesto: "come è la tua politica? dividiamo?". io, senza esitare, ho pagato tutto io. 

In altre parole io adoro pagare per una persona con cui sono stato bene, solo che odio quando la tipa lo PRETENDE solo perchè DONNA! (spiegato mi sono, ah?!?!).





geisha ha detto:


> da donna emancipata son d'accordo con te..... frega niente di pagare o meno, anzi a volte mi mettono a disagio anche i caffè offerti ma e c'è sempre un ma, lui che armeggia con il conto se lo legge e poi tira fuori la sua metà..... suvvia


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2008)

persino i quote (s?)
ti cadono verso il basso dalle baggianate che scrivi.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> da donna emancipata son d'accordo con te..... frega niente di pagare o meno, anzi a volte mi mettono a disagio anche i caffè offerti ma e c'è sempre un ma, lui che armeggia con il conto se lo legge e poi tira fuori la sua metà..... suvvia


Non lo so...forse perchè io sono abituata a pagare sempre la mia metà. Il mio ragazzo dopo le prime uscite mi ha detto: mi piaci, non 6 una di quelle ragazze che vuoi x forza la cena pagata. Su di me una cosa del genere non fa nè caldo nè freddo. E' altro quel che mi colpisce. Ad esempio uno che mi sbatte in faccia il fatto che è molto gradito dalle donne può andare a cagare all'istante, odio le persone che se la/lo tirano....


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io sono in una fase in cui non so se il mondo è incredibilmente sbagliato ed io incredibilmente giusto o viceversa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E se lei avesse avuto intenzione di fare lo stesso? 



PS mhhhh via veneto si raggiunge facilmente da dove sto io..... quando e dove?


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> lei invece che fa finta di niente col conto sul tavolo e poi, quando le dico: "mi passi il giaccone?" (la mia giacca era sul sedile di fianco a lei) neppure fa il gesto di prendere la sua borsetta che stava sotto il mio giaccone.... è una gran signora.
> 
> 2 settimane fa ero a cena con una. l'ho invitata io. al momento del conto, lei mi ha chiesto: "come è la tua politica? dividiamo?". io, senza esitare, ho pagato tutto io.
> 
> In altre parole io adoro pagare per una persona con cui sono stato bene, solo che odio quando la tipa lo PRETENDE solo perchè DONNA! (spiegato mi sono, ah?!?!).


senti mettiamola così con lei c'eri tu, se ti è sembrata cafona lo sai tu, ma secondo me quel sms ti ha bruciato ........ se non era così importante non ce ne stavi neanche a parlare e non la menavi piu' di tanto.........


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non lo so...forse perchè io sono abituata a pagare sempre la mia metà. Il mio ragazzo dopo le prime uscite mi ha detto: mi piaci, non 6 una di quelle ragazze che vuoi x forza la cena pagata. Su di me una cosa del genere non fa nè caldo nè freddo. E' altro quel che mi colpisce. Ad esempio uno che mi sbatte in faccia il fatto che è molto gradito dalle donne può andare a cagare all'istante, odio le persone che se la/lo tirano....


cara parli con una che ha sempre pagato tutto al suo fidanzato, ora marito ....... e che paga ancora, non sempre, ma spesso.........
e li riconosco subito quelli con i braccini corti!


----------



## Old ASTRA (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fino alla barba lunga, alla camicia sporca, al lavoro fino a tardi mi ricordavi "qualcuno", poi la storia del conto... secondo me avresti potuto pagare tutto tu e poi non uscirci più con 'sta scroccona! comunque quando invito io cerco sempre di fare abbastanza in fretta per riuscire ad offrire anche, però non sempre ci riesco e mi sento sempre terribilmente in debito! Non rispondere all'sms, secondo te una così merita una risposta? età media 5 anni, altro che 30!


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...


 
Allora..la tipa è di bocca buona e di facile contentazione.
Ha accettato che non ti cambiassi per per cena, hai fatto battute orripilanti, il cretino con la cameriera ecc ecc, hai tenuto acceso il cell. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 E poi non hai pagato il conto.
Io sarei andata via prima, oppure avrei pensato di essere su scherzi a parte.


----------



## La Lupa (20 Ottobre 2008)

Dai, seriamente... il punto è:

ti piaceva?
hai passato una bella serata?

Perchè se la risposta è sì, allora sei uno * * * * * * *.

Sei uno * * * * * * * perchè avrebbe dovuto farti piacere offrirle la cena, perchè avresti dovuto desiderare di stare ancora un pò con lei...

Se invece non te ne frega un *****, allora va bene tutto. Allora avresti anche potuto tirare fuori l'uccello e poggiarglielo sul tavolo insieme al portafoglio.
E vedere cosa acchiappava per primo.


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Allora..la tipa è di bocca buona e di facile contentazione.
> Ha accettato che non ti cambiassi per per cena, hai fatto battute orripilanti, il cretino con la cameriera ecc ecc, hai tenuto acceso il cell.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dai, seriamente... il punto è:
> 
> ti piaceva?
> hai passato una bella serata?
> ...


----------



## Old ASTRA (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Guarda è una cosa che non tollero proprio. La prova conto va superata altrimenti fine, imparalo.
> Una volta un uomo mi disse "il mio desiderio è essere invitato a cena da una donna", dopo che fu lui ad invitarmi svariate volte ( mica invito io all'inizio) lo invitai io.. scelsi un ristorante medio-alto, e andammo. Al momento del conto io ero intenzionatissima a pagare lui mi fermò e disse "* il mio desiderio era l'invito.. una donna che esce con me non deve mai offrire*". Questo è un uomo che fa l'uomo. E non è questione di soldi, è questione di galanteria.


 
Adoro... dove si comprano?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

L'uomo che fa l'uomo!!!!!!! ma che dici?!?!?!
senti, rispondi con ONESTA' a questa domanda: GLIEL'HAI DATA A FINE CENA, o anche qualche giorno dopo?
(io scommetto di no...). Oppure, se sì, lui è sparito.

Signore, lo volete capire che non è una questione di tircheria o di galanteria? Se io pago, metto la persona nella condizione di pensare che forse me la dovrebbe dare? (è una cosa squallida, ma una qualunque donna, dopo essersi vista pagata una cena lo pensa!).

Ergo... per evitare problemi e stare sereni... si paga alla rimana! semplice no!?!?!?!





belledejour ha detto:


> Guarda è una cosa che non tollero proprio. La prova conto va superata altrimenti fine, imparalo.
> Una volta un uomo mi disse "il mio desiderio è essere invitato a cena da una donna", dopo che fu lui ad invitarmi svariate volte ( mica invito io all'inizio) lo invitai io.. scelsi un ristorante medio-alto, e andammo. Al momento del conto io ero intenzionatissima a pagare lui mi fermò e disse " il mio desiderio era l'invito.. una donna che esce con me non deve mai offrire". Questo è un uomo che fa l'uomo. E non è questione di soldi, è questione di galanteria.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> lei invece che fa finta di niente col conto sul tavolo e poi, quando le dico: "mi passi il giaccone?" (la mia giacca era sul sedile di fianco a lei) neppure fa il gesto di prendere la sua borsetta che stava sotto il mio giaccone.... è una gran signora.
> 
> 2 settimane fa ero a cena con una. l'ho invitata io. al momento del conto, lei mi ha chiesto: "come è la tua politica? dividiamo?". io, senza esitare, ho pagato tutto io.
> 
> In altre parole io adoro pagare per una persona con cui sono stato bene, solo che odio quando la tipa lo PRETENDE solo perchè DONNA! (spiegato mi sono, ah?!?!).


 ma guarda, insonne, infatti credo sia giusta la tua pretesa che lei pagasse metà o quantomeno si offrisse di farlo, evitando di certo l'sms di oggi.
Allo stesso tempo tu però di mosse sbagliate ne hai fatte parecchie e lei te le ha perdonate (l'sms è comunque un approccio, per quanto provocatorio, e richiede in cambio un 'mi sdebito!')....
vogliamo fare che la serata è andata così così per colpe al 50%?
E che mi dici degli sms e flirt con la cameriera? E' vero ch enon er aun invito galante, ma se esci con me è con me che devi stare e se rispondi o leggi gli sms sei poco carino..... Perchè ritieni che lei così abbia passato il test? non trovi che invece dimostri di non tenere abbastanza a te da mostrarsi un minimo gelosa o da richiedere con decisione una  tua partecipazione al 100%?


----------



## Old sperella (20 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dai, seriamente... il punto è:
> 
> ti piaceva?
> hai passato una bella serata?
> ...


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giuro. Io non ho mai pagato il conto ad un uomo. Non mi viene proprio Sarà che ho 39 anni. ma in genere non porto neanche i soldi.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Adoro... dove si comprano?


quando sanno farci troppo, son troppo allenati però..


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> L'uomo che fa l'uomo!!!!!!! ma che dici?!?!?!
> senti, rispondi con ONESTA' a questa domanda: GLIEL'HAI DATA A FINE CENA, o anche qualche giorno dopo?
> (io scommetto di no...). Oppure, se sì, lui è sparito.
> 
> ...


 
25 euro? ma una te la dà per 25 euro? Bah...


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> L'uomo che fa l'uomo!!!!!!! ma che dici?!?!?!
> senti, rispondi con ONESTA' a questa domanda: GLIEL'HAI DATA A FINE CENA, o anche qualche giorno dopo?
> (io scommetto di no...). Oppure, se sì, lui è sparito.
> 
> ...


Ah non la volevi?


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> L'uomo che fa l'uomo!!!!!!! ma che dici?!?!?!
> senti, rispondi con ONESTA' a questa domanda: GLIEL'HAI DATA A FINE CENA, o anche qualche giorno dopo?
> (io scommetto di no...). Oppure, se sì, lui è sparito.
> 
> ...



EHHHHH????? Ossignur, adesso stai a vedere che una pensi di sdebitarsi dandotela invece che pagare alla cena dopo o alla serata al pub? Uno di noi 2 viene da Marte!!


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah non la volevi?


----------



## Old sperella (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Giuro. Io non ho mai pagato il conto ad un uomo. Non mi viene proprio Sarà che ho 39 anni. ma *in genere non porto neanche i soldi*.


Io li porto eccome , non mi va l'idea di sentirmi "mantenuta" .


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Giuro. Io non ho mai pagato il conto ad un uomo. Non mi viene proprio Sarà che ho 39 anni. ma in genere non porto neanche i soldi.


io una volta ho pagato un conto di 319 euro 
ma dovevo anni e anni di cene offerte e l'ho fatto proprio volentieri.
ma anche se lui non ha i soldi pago io senza problemi.
il che avviene molto di rado
la signorilità non si compra certo pagando una cena


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Tengo a precisare che non tutti i romani sono come Insonne.


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

*Un consiglio*

Insonne retrocedi ti stiamo massacrando su tutti i fronti!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Giuro. Io non ho mai pagato il conto ad un uomo. Non mi viene proprio Sarà che ho 39 anni. ma in genere non porto neanche i soldi.


Stai parlando sul serio?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io non mi ci ritrovo proprio con le donne di adesso. mio padre insiste nel dire che dovevo pagare io. Io vi posso dire con certezza che invece funziona proprio al contrario. Una donna ti rispetta molto di più se paghi la tua metà, perchè altrimenti ti giudica colo come "un altro cojone che farebbe di tutto per avere la mia marylin". Se poi paghi la tua metà e la rimandi a casa, è il massimo.
> 
> ogni volta che sono uscito con una, quando ancora ero cojone, e ho pagato io, le tizie mi hanno imbiancato ed hanno rifiutato una seconda uscita. una volta invece, sono riuscito ad ottenere una seconda uscita con una, ma stavolta a fine cena ho messo sul tavolo la parte mia senza dire una parola. Il risultato è che i sedili della mia macchina ancora hanno chiazze del DNA della tipa ed il parabrezza le impronte delle dita dei suoi piedi.


Non sarà un caso che sei ancora solo e sognante la tipa di una volta?

Sii coerente allora: le tipe di una volta, quelle che assomigliano tanto a mammina, se uscivano NON pagavano... MAI! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Idem le donne musulmane! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se la cosa ti aveva infastidito, era molto più elegante pagare il conto e poi lasciarla sotto casa a chiedersi cosa ti aveva infastidito..

per chi dice: si vabbeh, però se un amico mi invita fuori o se io invito un amico si fa a mezzo.....loro non mi pare proprio fossero amici, ma che ci fosse un gioco di corteggiamento a cui tu, caro insonne, hai accettato di sottostare accettando il suo invito...o no? 
E allora poi non stupirti, nel minimo eh!

Son anche convinto che ti abbia stupito già il fatto che, nonostante sia una donna evoluta che ti invita fuori (e già questo son convinto che per te non deponga a suo favore..:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , si sia rivelata una piacevole sorpresa perchè ci hai passato una bella serata...ma visto che ritieni che questo non possa venire da donne evolute, hai pensato bene di confermare il tuo giudizio creando nel minimo una situazione imbarazzante...e facendo il cafone, sia nel mettere ben in vista il conto e i soldi sul tavolo, sia poi non sostenendo il tuo "gioco" stando lì guardandola in faccia non andando in bagno (fuga da vigliacco?:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e facendo poi addirittura il prezioso dopo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi ti lamenti che non ci son più le donne di una volta?


----------



## Old Mr.Black (20 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah non la volevi?


 
ma scusate io avrei pagato anche se fossi andato a cena con la mia maestra di chitarra 57enne. Si tratta di buona educazione e non "dovevi pagare cosi' te la dava"

boh forse sono fatto male io..


ps: insonne....25 euro averli o non averli in tasca e' la stessa cosa non dirmi che e' stato un fattore economico.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Giuro. Io non ho mai pagato il conto ad un uomo. Non mi viene proprio Sarà che ho 39 anni. ma in genere non porto neanche i soldi.


Portateli... girano tipi strani. Se vuoi scappare almeno fai la chic e ti chiami un taxi.


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io una volta ho pagato un conto di 319 euro
> ma dovevo anni e anni di cene offerte e l'ho fatto proprio volentieri.
> ma anche se lui non ha i soldi pago io senza problemi.
> il che avviene molto di rado
> la signorilità non si compra certo pagando una cena


Ecco, visto che non si compra...poteva pagare lui...
io non ci credo che sia vero. Non può essere...


----------



## Old unodinoi (20 Ottobre 2008)

Se sono a cena con una donna pago io non si discute ... e non mi importa se me la da non me la da se la voglio se non la voglio ... pago io punto.
secondo insonne sarei un coglione secondo me sono un signore.
una volta mi trascinarono in un night (unica volta della mia vita e così rimarrà) ero al tavolo seduto a parlare col mio amico e venne naturalmente una ragazza ... le offrii da bere e continuai a parlare col mio amico.
mica si offre qualcosa per avere in cambio qualcos'altro!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> EHHHHH????? Ossignur, adesso stai a vedere che una pensi di sdebitarsi dandotela invece che pagare alla cena dopo o alla serata al pub? Uno di noi 2 viene da Marte!!


 diciamo che se insonne pensa di creare un debito basta che alle proteste di lei risponda dicendo 'va bene, allora mi offrirai tu la prossima volta, mi devi invitare tu, però!' 
ne esci con eleganza, la togli dagli impizzi e fai in modo che la 'prossima volta' sia una pizza economica e buona (che elogerai tutta la sera)
Questo è un signore, non uno che non paga per non farti sentire in debito!!!! Posto che io insisto SEMPRE per pagare, pure col mio ragazzo!!!


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non sarà un caso che sei ancora solo e sognante la tipa di una volta?
> 
> Sii coerente allora: le tipe di una volta, quelle che assomigliano tanto a mammina, se uscivano NON pagavano... MAI!
> 
> ...


E' quello che dico io... e che cavolo!!!


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco, visto che non si compra...poteva pagare lui...
> io non ci credo che sia vero. Non può essere...


ma poi per 25 euro!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

... eccone un'altra! "Signori, dovete tutti inchinarvi davanti alla mia Hillary".

il problema di fondo, dietro l'episodio, è che le donne oggi pensano che tutto gli è dovuto solo perchè dotate di pertugi e boccaporti.

ve lo dice uno che, ripeto, ha speso decine di migliaia di euro per delle donne che poi lo hanno accannato come un idiota. 
Una addirittura mi disse: "se hai speso tutti quei soldi (dopo un weekend in un albergo da 250 euro a notte, in una suite dove solo il camino era alto 2 metri e 20) per stare con me, vuol dire che volevi MANIPOLARMI e COMPERARMI"!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Iris ha detto:


> Giuro. Io non ho mai pagato il conto ad un uomo. Non mi viene proprio Sarà che ho 39 anni. ma in genere non porto neanche i soldi.


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Portateli... girano tipi strani. Se vuoi scappare almeno fai la chic e ti chiami un taxi.


Ma io chiamo il 112!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





No, veramente, i soldi magari li porto..ma una donna non fa mai il gesto di pagare. 25 euro poi!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... eccone un'altra! "Signori, dovete tutti inchinarvi davanti alla mia Hillary".
> 
> il problema di fondo, dietro l'episodio, è che le donne oggi pensano che tutto gli è dovuto solo perchè dotate di pertugi e boccaporti.
> 
> ...


Ma che gente frequenti?


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... eccone un'altra! "Signori, dovete tutti inchinarvi davanti alla mia Hillary".
> 
> il problema di fondo, dietro l'episodio, è che le donne oggi pensano che tutto gli è dovuto solo perchè dotate di pertugi e boccaporti.
> 
> ...


 
Ma chi frequenti?


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... eccone un'altra! "Signori, dovete tutti inchinarvi davanti alla mia Hillary".
> 
> il problema di fondo, dietro l'episodio, è che le donne oggi pensano che tutto gli è dovuto solo perchè dotate di pertugi e boccaporti.
> 
> ...


Ma la cena prima del we l'avevi pagata tu?


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... eccone un'altra! "Signori, dovete tutti inchinarvi davanti alla mia Hillary".
> 
> il problema di fondo, dietro l'episodio, è che le donne oggi pensano che tutto gli è dovuto solo perchè dotate di pertugi e boccaporti.
> 
> ...



Io ti ho dato ragione all'inizio, ma a tutto c'è un limite. Il fatto che tu trovi spesso donne un po' "particolari" non significa che siano tutte così. Io pago la mia parte perchè non mi sento una Cenerentola da osannare ma ESIGO rispetto, pertanto se il ragazzo che è con me fà troppo il figo può andare a cagare sulle ortiche all'istante!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... eccone un'altra! "Signori, dovete tutti inchinarvi davanti alla mia Hillary".
> 
> il problema di fondo, dietro l'episodio, è che le donne oggi pensano che tutto gli è dovuto solo perchè dotate di pertugi e boccaporti.
> 
> ...


allora sei rimasto "scottato" da situazioni strane!
ma non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio. non devi spendere migliaia di euro ma qualche centinaia in modo sensato


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... eccone un'altra! "Signori, dovete tutti inchinarvi davanti alla mia Hillary".
> 
> il problema di fondo, dietro l'episodio, è che le donne oggi pensano che tutto gli è dovuto solo perchè dotate di pertugi e boccaporti.
> 
> ...


 insò, non è che se tu frequenti donne così allora tutte la pensano inq uesto modo!!!
Col mio ex amante finchè ci vedevamo insistevo,s e capitava di pranzare assieme, perchè pagassimo una volta ciascuno. E nel dubbio ofrrivo io due volte. ho sudato 7 camicie per riuscirci, minacciandolo pure di non pranzare più assieme. Oggi, se capita di vederci per lavoro, lascio che offra lui, anche se provo comunque a pagare. Proprio perchè non gliela dò più non devo infatti dimostare niente. 
Se le donne che incontri si fanno comprare e manipolare non sarà perchè cerrchi donne da manipolare e comprare? Donne che metti sempre sotto esame?


----------



## Old Mr.Black (20 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah non la volevi?





Brugola ha detto:


> ma poi per 25 euro!!!


 
una mia amica è uscita con un tipo conosciuto in discoteca il sabato prima. Vanno a prendere l'aperitivo...lui si presenta con la mercedes SLK, parcheggia in bella vista davanti al bar.

Al momento di pagare i due prosecchi lui si avvicina alla cassa e fa "pago un prosecco"...... il cassiere fa' "mmmm...due prosecchi..." (come per dire...ti sei confuso avete preso due prosecchi) e lui risponde "no io pago solo un prosecco" ed il barista (rintronato) "scusa ma la ragazza non ha preso anche lei un prosecco"? e lui... "si pero'io pago solo il mio"

imbarazzo generale... un saluto e poi tutti a casa.







la mia amica sconvolta ("ok che non era scattato il feeling pero'....")


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> diciamo che se insonne pensa di creare un debito basta che alle proteste di lei risponda dicendo 'va bene, allora mi offrirai tu la prossima volta, mi devi invitare tu, però!'
> ne esci con eleganza, la togli dagli impizzi e fai in modo che la 'prossima volta' sia una pizza economica e buona (che elogerai tutta la sera)
> Questo è un signore, non uno che non paga per non farti sentire in debito!!!! Posto che io insisto SEMPRE per pagare, pure col mio ragazzo!!!


 
Fate come volete...
Io magari pago altre cose, ma non il ristorante..non è carino...


----------



## Old gipo (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

*Se le conti...*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... eccone un'altra! "Signori, dovete tutti inchinarvi davanti alla mia Hillary".
> 
> il problema di fondo, dietro l'episodio, è che le donne oggi pensano che tutto gli è dovuto solo perchè dotate di pertugi e boccaporti.
> 
> ...


Contale almeno bene! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Per quel prezzo al massimo sarà stato un tre stelle....ma proprio al massimo eh!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io chiamo il 112!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, ma perchè dar x scontato che l'altro paghi x te? Al di là di insonne, che mi pare un burinotto, questo non mi sembra affatto giusto!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Fate come volete...
> Io magari pago altre cose, ma non il ristorante..non è carino...


rispettando il tuo punto di vista, ti chiedo, in modo retorico: non per questo credi che tu debba dargliela, in cambio della cena, no?


----------



## Old unodinoi (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> una mia amica è uscita con un tipo conosciuto in discoteca il sabato prima. Vanno a prendere l'aperitivo...lui si presenta con la mercedes SLK, parcheggia in bella vista davanti al bar.
> 
> Al momento di pagare i due prosecchi lui si avvicina alla cassa e fa "pago un prosecco"...... il cassiere fa' "mmmm...due prosecchi..." (come per dire...ti sei confuso avete preso due prosecchi) e lui risponde "no io pago solo un prosecco" ed il barista (rintronato) "scusa ma la ragazza non ha preso anche lei un prosecco"? e lui... "si pero'io pago solo il mio"
> 
> imbarazzo generale... un saluto e poi tutti a casa.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io chiamo il 112!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No io il gesto lo faccio. Da brava scorpione testo, ma se mi fa pagare non mi sente più. 
Non c'è cosa peggiore delle braccine corte.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

non hai risposto alla mia domanda. gliela hai data a quel tizio sì o no?




soleluna80 ha detto:


> EHHHHH????? Ossignur, adesso stai a vedere che una pensi di sdebitarsi dandotela invece che pagare alla cena dopo o alla serata al pub? Uno di noi 2 viene da Marte!!


 

ed è questo il loro problema.....



Iris ha detto:


> Tengo a precisare che non tutti i romani sono come Insonne.


 
che c'entra? l'altro giorno ho ricevuto a studio una mia anziana ex insegnante ed ho accettato di lavorare gratis per lei, perchè, a fine colloquio, mi ha detto "quanto ti devo?". 



Mr.Black ha detto:


> ma scusate io avrei pagato anche se fossi andato a cena con la mia maestra di chitarra 57enne. Si tratta di buona educazione e non "dovevi pagare cosi' te la dava"
> 
> boh forse sono fatto male io..
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> rispettando il tuo punto di vista, ti chiedo, in modo retorico: non per questo credi che tu debba dargliela, in cambio della cena, no?


Assolutamente no. Mica sono alla fame! Mangio comunque...senza dover scopare con chi mi invita..ma ripeto: chi frequentate?


----------



## La Lupa (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> L'uomo che fa l'uomo!!!!!!! ma che dici?!?!?!
> senti, rispondi con ONESTA' a questa domanda: GLIEL'HAI DATA A FINE CENA, o anche qualche giorno dopo?
> (io scommetto di no...). Oppure, se sì, lui è sparito.
> 
> ...


Ma Insò! Mappeppiacere!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma se fino a ieri ti sei accompagnato a donne che c'avevano il cartellino col prezzo attaccato all'orecchio... ma non ho capito... ma tutto assieme t'è venuto il problema???


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mr.Black ha detto:


> una mia amica è uscita con un tipo conosciuto in discoteca il sabato prima. Vanno a prendere l'aperitivo...lui si presenta con la mercedes SLK, parcheggia in bella vista davanti al bar.
> 
> Al momento di pagare i due prosecchi lui si avvicina alla cassa e fa "pago un prosecco"...... il cassiere fa' "mmmm...due prosecchi..." (come per dire...ti sei confuso avete preso due prosecchi) e lui risponde "no io pago solo un prosecco" ed il barista (rintronato) "scusa ma la ragazza non ha preso anche lei un prosecco"? e lui... "si pero'io pago solo il mio"
> 
> ...
































mi hai fatto ricordare di un tipo: lo incontro in giro, jeans e maglioncino, lavorava, guidava autobus. Mi invita a uscire e accetto. Si presenta con il mercedes. E in abito. Io ero sconvolta. Poi mi fa 'scusa per l'auto, non è mia.' Respiro, meno male! E poi aggiunge 'E' di mio padre, la mia è in riparazione.' 
Potete immaginare quanto sia durata, vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma Insò! Mappeppiacere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















una parolina buona non si nega a nessuno


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Mica sono alla fame! Mangio comunque...senza dover scopare con chi mi invita..ma ripeto: chi frequentate?


 infatti era retorico!!
Dico che ognuna fa come ritiene, ma se tu avessi invita to fuori (e non credo l'avresti fatto) unc onoscente con cui c'è una tensione relazionale in corso, avresti poi fatto il gesto di pagare, avendolo invitato tu? Io sì, anzi avrei insistito. E avrei apprezzato se lui mi avesse detto 'no, stavolta faccio io la prossima tu' (e la prossima vada come vada, magari ti invito a cena da me:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .....


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

ho un amico che ogni volta che ci vediamo scende dall'auto per aprirmi la portiera, tutte le volte si presenta con un mazzo di fiori e in 5 anni che ci conosciamo non ci siamo mai scambiati nè baci nè sesso.
solo il piacere della compagnia ogni tanto.
una sera che ho insistito per pagare io mi ha detto seccato:  non scherzare per favore


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Poi scusate: pure pagando a metà...che fate contate gli spiccetti?
25 euro li dividete in 12,50?

Non si fa così...al limite uno paga un conto, e la volta dopo paga l'altro.
eppoi..esistono le carte di credito..in genere si dà al cameriere senza far vedere il conto alla signora.
Se poi la signora insiste , si debita con un aperitivo. Se i due non vogliono vedersi più. Amen.
Insomma si parla di gente sopra i 30 anni, mica di studentelli!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

nonono. era un albergo lussuoso che però non si trova in Italia. La camera aveva il soffitto altissimo, il letto al centro davanti alle finestre. Sarà stato un centinaio di metri quadri di open space con vista sul porto. solo il camino era alto molto più di me e largo 3 metri, tutto di marmo.




Fedifrago ha detto:


> Contale almeno bene!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anch'io sono scorpione... e quelle che pretendono che paghi la cena "altrimenti non mi sente più" mi fanno ribrezzo. Meglio non sentirla più una così, altrimenti ci manca solo che mi chiama con chiamata a carico del destinatario. 




belledejour ha detto:


> No io il gesto lo faccio. Da brava scorpione testo, ma se mi fa pagare non mi sente più.
> Non c'è cosa peggiore delle braccine corte.


 

E proprio per quello che quando esco cerco di capire se una sta uscendo con me perchè le piaccio o perchè ha bisogno di uno sponsor. Con le donne sulla trentina, ti assicuro che è una cosa tutt'altro che peregrina da appurare (vedi il thread che riguarda l'importanza del lavoro che un uomo fa per avere presa sulle donne).



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma Insò! Mappeppiacere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

comunque belle de jour... ancora non hai detto se al Mr. Galante gliela hai data oppure no (secondo me, no). 

abbi il coraggio di rispondere


----------



## Old sperella (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> E proprio per quello che quando esco cerco di capire se una sta uscendo con me perchè le piaccio o perchè ha bisogno di uno sponsor.


puoi sempre usare la tattica che se ti rendi conto che la tipa è in cerca di sponsor non replichi l'uscita , ma alla prima fare il signore e offrire di costa ben poco .


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

aggiungo che la tipa della cena mi ha dato più volte la sensazione di volersi piazzare nella casa che ho appena comperato come nuovo pied a terre per i suoi viaggi nella mia città.

e non ricominciate con i: ma tutte tu le trovi?!?! Il fatto è che le donne, più superano la trentina, più diventano tutte sistematicamente uguali.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> nonono. era un albergo lussuoso che però non si trova in Italia. La camera aveva il soffitto altissimo, il letto al centro davanti alle finestre. Sarà stato un centinaio di metri quadri di open space con vista sul porto. solo il camino era alto molto più di me e largo 3 metri, tutto di marmo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah perchè tu credi che pagare una cena significhi mantenere poi una donna?
Oddio dove sono finiti gli uomini????


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> aggiungo che la tipa della cena mi ha dato più volte la sensazione di volersi piazzare nella casa che ho appena comperato come nuovo pied a terre per i suoi viaggi nella mia città.
> 
> e non ricominciate con i: ma tutte tu le trovi?!?! Il fatto è che le donne, più superano la trentina, più diventano tutte sistematicamente uguali.


Si. Le trovi tutte tu!!! Non ci credo. Non può essere!!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2008)

*Insonne*

Salto a piè pari, tanto ho capito che il problema era il conto e come ci si poneva.
Chiedi l'opinione, ti dirò la mia, premesso che se invito a cena un amico é chiaro che devo conoscerlo aed averci dimestichezza e "conoscere" il suo modo di rapportarsi, ammesso che la tizia sia stata sbrigativa, se tu avessi lasciato la metà del conto sul tavolo e te ne fossi andato alla toilette, io avrei pagato tutto, lasciato i tuoi soldi di mancia e non mi sarei fatta trovare al tuo ritorno, e non perché non possa capire il tuo ragionamento "alla romana", ma perché buttare metà importo nel piatto e andartene non ha dimostrato il suo scroccare ma la tua scarsa galanteria, che potevi mantenere fino alla fine, più per te che per lei. 
Un signore é signore a prescindere, poi potevi anche buttare nel cesso qualunque cosa la riguardasse.
Bruja


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> comunque belle de jour... ancora non hai detto se al Mr. Galante gliela hai data oppure no (secondo me, no).
> 
> abbi il coraggio di rispondere



Ahhhh scusa non avevo letto!
Si c'è stato il dopo cena, ma perchè gia uscivamo da tanto.

In altre occasioni dove mi hanno pagato la cena, ma eravamo alla prima uscita NO.
Non sto mai con nessuno all'inizio!


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

fatto benissimo a fare a meta'
e il fatto che te l'ha rinfacciato via sms dice molto


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

assolutamente sì. Comunque il tuo silenzio sulla mia domanda è indicativo. Avevo ragione. Non l'hai data a Mr Galante. Ma come? era così galante e perfetto! Solo che le donne uno così non lo vogliono e preferiscono farsi ingravidare da elettrauti e idraulici zori. 



belledejour ha detto:


> Ah perchè tu credi che pagare una cena significhi mantenere poi una donna?
> Oddio dove sono finiti gli uomini????


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Poi scusate: pure pagando a metà...che fate contate gli spiccetti?
> 25 euro li dividete in 12,50?
> 
> Non si fa così...al limite uno paga un conto, e la volta dopo paga l'altro.
> ...



Io immagino un conticino un po' più difficile, con tanto di calcolatrice per dividere i centesimi. Più eventuale mancia al cameriere.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Carissimo insonne,
questa mia per dirti che oggi mi sono resa conto che la nostra relazione, purtroppo, non potrà mai diventare reale e concretizzarsi nella (tua) villetta appena acquistata... 
Ebbene, tu sai come da tutta la vita cerchi uno come te.
Dolce, sensibile, facoltoso... beh, magari le prime due meno, ma la terza senza dubbio...
insomma, cercavo uno come te, un uomo che non deve chiedere MAI!
E ti assicuro che sarei passata sopra al gel nei capelli e alla sciarpa bianca, sì, so che non mi credi, ma avrei sorvolato.
E sai bene anche che avrei offerto io, ogni sera, se necessario. E non avrei protestato delle tua avance alla cameriera (anche perchè io le faccio al cuoco, se no chi te lo trovava di sabato sera un posto per due in quel ristorante?).
Epperò oggi mi accorgo che non posso. Proprio non posso. E non sono gli occhiali. Nè il camino dell'albergo di lusso alto solo 2.20metri (e ci sbattevo la testa ad ogni mvimento nel letto, ma va bene così).
No. 
E' il sudore.
Sì, sono le sette camicie che non psoso sopportare.
Abbi pazienza, ma la donna mi si è licenziata e sai bene cosa significhi al giorno d'oggi lavare e stirare sette camicie sudate..... e capirai che trovare personale fidato è una rarità!!!
Quindi concludo, col solito amore: cordialità.
Grande82


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Salto a piè pari, tanto ho capito che il problema era il conto e come ci si poneva.
> Chiedi l'opinione, ti dirò la mia, premesso che se invito a cena un amico é chiaro che devo conoscerlo aed averci dimestichezza e "conoscere" il suo modo di rapportarsi, ammesso che la tizia sia stata sbrigativa, se tu avessi lasciato la metà del conto sul tavolo e te ne fossi andato alla toilette, io avrei pagato tutto, lasciato i tuoi soldi di mancia e non mi sarei fatta trovare al tuo ritorno, e non perché non possa capire il tuo ragionamento "alla romana", ma perché buttare metà importo nel piatto e andartene non ha dimostrato il suo scroccare ma la tua scarsa galanteria, che potevi mantenere fino alla fine, più per te che per lei.
> Un signore é signore a prescindere, poi potevi anche buttare nel cesso qualunque cosa la riguardasse.
> Bruja


 
Beh..la tipa è stata paziente ad attendere la fine del pranzo. Con uno che ti tratta da pezza da piedi con battute cretine, c'era da andarsene prima.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> assolutamente sì. Comunque il tuo silenzio sulla mia domanda è indicativo. Avevo ragione. Non l'hai data a Mr Galante. Ma come? era così galante e perfetto! Solo che le donne uno così non lo vogliono e preferiscono farsi ingravidare da elettrauti e idraulici zori.


Piano un attimo....il mio moroso è un operaio ma di educazione e galanteria ne ha da insegnarti...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mitico! Aspettavo giusto te! vieni, che mi servono alleati. 




Alexantro ha detto:


> fatto benissimo a fare a meta'
> e il fatto che te l'ha rinfacciato via sms dice molto


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Carissimo insonne,
> questa mia per dirti che oggi mi sono resa conto che la nostra relazione, purtroppo, non potrà mai diventare reale e concretizzarsi nella (tua) villetta appena acquistata...
> Ebbene, tu sai come da tutta la vita cerchi uno come te.
> Dolce, sensibile, facoltoso... beh, magari le prime due meno, ma la terza senza dubbio...
> ...


----------



## Iris (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> fatto benissimo a fare a meta'
> e il fatto che te l'ha rinfacciato via sms dice molto


Siete fatti l'uno per l'altro. Uscite tra di voi...


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Le trovi tutte tu!!! Non ci credo. Non può essere!!!


può essere benissimo .... le altre se la danno a gambe levate prima ..... meglio un idraulico che una tal specie di burino anni 80


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Il fatto è che le donne, più superano la trentina, più diventano tutte sistematicamente uguali.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

peccato.... ho scoperto da poco "till-fly" ...

vabè, per Via Veneto sarà per un'altra vita...




Grande82 ha detto:


> Carissimo insonne,
> questa mia per dirti che oggi mi sono resa conto che la nostra relazione, purtroppo, non potrà mai diventare reale e concretizzarsi Grande2


 
ma quali battute cretine? non ho fatto nessuna battuta cretina. E se l'ho fatte lei ha sempre riso. ho specificato che sono riuscito per una volta a non prendere in giro una che si interessava a me



Iris ha detto:


> Beh..la tipa è stata paziente ad attendere la fine del pranzo. Con uno che ti tratta da pezza da piedi con battute cretine, c'era da andarsene prima.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Piano un attimo....il mio moroso è un operaio ma di educazione e galanteria ne ha da insegnarti...


lascia perdere, basta ricordarsi come ha scritto di andar in giro agghindato


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

sempre alleato con te  x queste cose
la battaglia e' lunga
la nostra e' appena incominciata.....
x il resto 
scommettiamo che alla donzella le rimarra' piu impresso insonne che ha avuto un comportamento non da zerbino  e anche  da estraneo alla massa piuttosto che gli altri che pagano,ci provano e magari qualcuno va pure in bianco?
e poi scusa
l'invito l'ha fatto lei o no?
e da che mondo e mondo avrebbe dovuto pagare lei (ma questa parita dei sessi la tirate fuori solo quando fa comodo????)
e' stato anche troppo signore a fare a meta'


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> assolutamente sì. Comunque il tuo silenzio sulla mia domanda è indicativo. Avevo ragione. Non l'hai data a Mr Galante. Ma come? era così galante e perfetto! Solo che le donne uno così non lo vogliono e preferiscono farsi ingravidare da elettrauti e idraulici zori.


Ti spiego come funziona con me se uno vuole uscire:

1) Invita lui per primo.
2) Paga lui anche se faccio il gesto. E' educazione e galanteria.
3) Non gliela do' a nessuno la prima sera, sia che è un idraulico, sia se è un medico. Se non si fa sentire più non è interessato abbastanza.
4) Il giorno dopo non chiamo nessuno, deve farlo lui.

Sarò antica, ma un uomo interessato supera tutte queste prove.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Siete fatti l'uno per l'altro. Uscite tra di voi...


 nn conosco personalmente insonne ma l'impressione da esterno e dall'idea che mi sono fatto leggendo i suoi topic e' che mi divertirei e neanche poco a uscire con lui


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sempre alleato con te x queste cose
> la battaglia e' lunga
> la nostra e' appena incominciata.....
> x il resto
> ...


 può anche dargliela per quanto mi concerne, ma che senso ha averla da una che non stimi e di cui ti frega una cippa?


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sempre alleato con te  x queste cose
> la battaglia e' lunga
> la nostra e' appena incominciata.....
> x il resto
> ...


ridicoli


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

la triglia, il mio torace depilato di sicuro non accoglierà mai le guance di una povera sfigata come te. 




latriglia ha detto:


> può essere benissimo .... le altre se la danno a gambe levate prima ..... meglio un idraulico che una tal specie di burino anni 80





latriglia ha detto:


> lascia perdere, basta ricordarsi come ha scritto di andar in giro agghindato


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nn conosco personalmente insonne ma l'impressione da esterno e dall'idea che mi sono fatto leggendo i suoi topic e' che mi divertirei e neanche poco a uscire con lui


Mentre fa i complimenti alla cameriera? 
Io mi divertirei a fingere di andare in bagno per dilegnarmi questo si.


----------



## Old blondie (20 Ottobre 2008)

*insonne*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...


Non credo che per lei sia stata una questione di scroccare una cena o meno...

L'sms del giorno dopo è poco elegante, poteva "incassare" e risparmiarselo.
Del resto, dal momento che ti ha invitato lei, poteva pagare il conto per entrambi (a maggior ragione che era una sciocchezza) o almeno mostrare di volerlo pagare se proprio insistevi per fare tutto tu.

Ma dici che l'hai sottoposta al "test"...
ma a te lei piaceva?
l'hai sottoposta al test per il gusto di vedere la sua reazione o per verificare se vale la pena interessarsi a lei o meno?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

io per galanteria cerco di offrire sempre, però spessissimo mi sento un cogli*ne... nn mi riesce dare un giudizio obiettivo, ma penso che insonne nn abbia sbagliato più di tanto... sicuramente ha sbagliato lei con quell'sms ridicolo...


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

io sono sicura che ci siano delle donne come quelle che incontra insonne.
ma non per questo si deve abbassare al loro livello.
se avevi già l'idea che fosse una scroccona non accettavi.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> la triglia, il mio torace depilato di sicuro non accoglierà mai le guance di una povera sfigata come te.


Ma lo vedi come ti rivolgi ad una donna? Sei offensivo..!!!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> E proprio per quello che quando esco cerco di capire se una sta uscendo con me perchè le piaccio o perchè ha bisogno di uno sponsor. Con le donne sulla trentina, ti assicuro che è una cosa tutt'altro che peregrina da appurare (vedi il thread che riguarda l'importanza del lavoro che un uomo fa per avere presa sulle donne).


Sì, ma tra offrire week end in suite principesche (piuttosto evidente il target) e pagare 50 merdosi euro per una cena, ce ne corre gioia santa!


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

per tutti e per nessuno 

http://www.pinkgeneration.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=41


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ti spiego come funziona con me se uno vuole uscire:
> 
> 1) Invita lui per primo.
> 2) Paga lui anche se faccio il gesto. E' educazione e galanteria.
> ...


Mah, io sono diversissima da così!
Posso pure dartela la prima sera come anche non dartela mai in assoluto. Ma non in base a quanto costa la cena, bensì per quello che mi fai provare, i desideri che sento. Se ho voglia di stare con te e siamo al primo appuntamento, non mi interessa chi paga cosa. Ma certo l'educazione e la galanteria mi trasmettono quelel emozioni di cui sopra! posso invitare per prima, posso chiamarti il giorno dopo, non ho atteggiamenti femminista in questo senso, ma il gesto, il gesto cortese, educato, arriva ai miei sensi diretto come un TGV francese.... E colpiscono... Le parole e i modi fuori luogo, invece, siano di un conte o di un idraulico..... smontano.....


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> la triglia, il mio torace depilato di sicuro non accoglierà mai le guance di una povera sfigata come te.


tranquillo JR de noatri ...... non mi ci avvicino manco a pagare


----------



## Old gipo (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> assolutamente sì. Comunque il tuo silenzio sulla mia domanda è indicativo. Avevo ragione. Non l'hai data a Mr Galante. Ma come? era così galante e perfetto! Solo che le donne uno così non lo vogliono e preferiscono farsi ingravidare da elettrauti e idraulici zori.


..e uscire a cena con avvocato lercio e puzzolente...!!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Che cafone!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> io per galanteria cerco di offrire sempre, però spessissimo mi sento un cogli*ne... nn mi riesce dare un giudizio obiettivo, ma penso che insonne nn abbia sbagliato più di tanto... sicuramente ha sbagliato lei con quell'sms ridicolo...


L'sms non glielo avrei inviato. Avrei pero' infilato una "frecciatina" quando avremmo parlato a telefono. E' anche vero che sappiamo solo la sua di versione, magari è stato ancora peggio e lei non ha potuto non manderglielo.


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> io per galanteria cerco di offrire sempre, però spessissimo mi sento un cogli*ne... nn mi riesce dare un giudizio obiettivo, ma penso che insonne nn abbia sbagliato più di tanto... *sicuramente ha sbagliato lei con quell'sms ridicolo*...


Invece ha colpito visto che lui è qui a parlarne...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

ooooohhhhh! mitico!!!!!

è tutto lì il punto!

donne del 2000? avete voluto la parità? e mo pagate il 50 % del conto!
lessi su di un altro forum che frequento che una sera un tizio a cena con una pretese che la tizia pagasse il conto. La tizia dopo acer pagato  non solo gliela ha data, ma poi le ha confessato :" lo sai, quando ,mi hai fatto pagare il conto ho capito di avere davanti uno con le palle, non uno dei soliti zerbini che farebbe di tutto pur di uscire con me".






Alexantro ha detto:


> ...ma questa parita dei sessi la tirate fuori solo quando fa comodo???? ...
> '


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ridicoli


 ho l'abitudine (non so se buona o meno) di andare a leggermi le storie degli utenti che hanno nei miei confronti questo genere di giudizi pur non conoscendomi
ho letto la tua storia
non la commento........(puntini voluti)
bye


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mah, io sono diversissima da così!
> Posso pure dartela la prima sera come anche non dartela mai in assoluto. Ma non in base a quanto costa la cena, bensì per quello che mi fai provare, i desideri che sento. Se ho voglia di stare con te e siamo al primo appuntamento, non mi interessa chi paga cosa. Ma certo l'educazione e la galanteria mi trasmettono quelel emozioni di cui sopra! posso invitare per prima, posso chiamarti il giorno dopo, non ho atteggiamenti femminista in questo senso, ma il gesto, il gesto cortese, educato, arriva ai miei sensi diretto come un TGV francese.... E colpiscono... Le parole e i modi fuori luogo, invece, siano di un conte o di un idraulico..... smontano.....


Dipende dalle circostanze sicuramente, ma tu chiudi gli occhi e immagina la scena di Insonne che va in bagno con il conto sul tavolo, per me è allucinante.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ti spiego come funziona con me se uno vuole uscire:
> 
> 1) Invita lui per primo.
> 2) Paga lui anche se faccio il gesto. E' educazione e galanteria.
> ...


una fettina di cu*o col limone la vuoi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





battute a parte, da uomo dico che ti capisco, se però fossimo in un film degli anni 60... voglio dire, io li faccio quei gesti, ma penso che pretenderli sia un po' troppo, obiettivamente il mondo è un po' cambiato rispetto a quando quei gesti erano 'obbligatori'...


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Invece ha colpito visto che lui è qui a parlarne...


 non sempre le storie che illustri qua ti devono colpire x forza,puo anche descriverci la sua storia come spunto di discussione
se ti vai a rileggere le discussioni da me aperte,apparte un caso (lo riconosco) non sono stato colpito da nessuna


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> una fettina di cu*o col limone la vuoi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh... sì... purtroppo oggi va di moda la partita doppia!!!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Dipende dalle circostanze sicuramente, ma tu chiudi gli occhi e immagina la scena di Insonne che va in bagno con il conto sul tavolo, per me è allucinante.


 infatti io disagree sul modo, ma non sul principio!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Invece ha colpito visto che lui è qui a parlarne...


boh, a me pare ridicola...


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> una fettina di cu*o col limone la vuoi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non sono obbligatori infatti, sono obbligatori se uno vuol uscir con me. 
Se mi offri la cena e pretendi che io stia con te dopo ti rispedisco da mammina che t'ha deviato cosi!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Eh... sì... purtroppo oggi va di moda la partita doppia!!!


??? partita doppia? ragioneria...?


----------



## Old blondie (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne, ma eri interessato a questa ragazza?
perchè le hai fatto i test?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> infatti io disagree sul modo, ma non sul principio!!



Infatti per quello e' un cafone!


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Insonne, ma eri interessato a questa ragazza?
> perchè le hai fatto i test?


 non so insonne ma io i cosiddetti test a volte li faccio x pura e semplice curiosita'......


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ho l'abitudine (non so se buona o meno) di andare a leggermi le storie degli utenti che hanno nei miei confronti questo genere di giudizi pur non conoscendomi
> ho letto la tua storia
> non la commento........(puntini voluti)
> bye


direi che non ho bisogno del tuo commento:
se bastano 25 euro per sentirsi uomini


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non sono obbligatori infatti, sono obbligatori se uno vuol uscir con me.
> Se mi offri la cena e pretendi che io stia con te dopo ti rispedisco da mammina che t'ha deviato cosi!


io nn offro una cena x farmela dare, se chi ho di fronte me la vuol dare nn c'è bisogno di cene...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  io mi riferivo all'oggetto del topic, sull'offrire cena e/o galanterie varie... 

credo che le rigidità nn portino da nessuna parte, la finta galanteria è quella che frega di più le donne...


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ??? partita doppia? ragioneria...?




Sì!  Tutto un dare/avere... ci vuole il libro mastro!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Secondo me è assurdo stare a parlare di offrire cena o no o a metà.
Insonne, pensa piuttosto a che impressione ti ha fatto come persona... Mi sembra incredibile che una donna che gira il mondo come lei volesse solo un fesso che le offrisse da mangiare... e su!


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> direi che non ho bisogno del tuo commento:
> se bastano 25 euro per sentirsi uomini


 x sentirsi uomini non c'e cifra che tenga...non si tratta di cena o denaro
hai capito pochino pochino
ritenta e sarai piu fortunata


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

per verificare se vale la pena di interessarsi o meno



blondie ha detto:


> ma a te lei piaceva?
> l'hai sottoposta al test per il gusto di vedere la sua reazione o per verificare se vale la pena interessarsi a lei o meno?


[
ha cominciato lei e chiudo subito il litigio.

quote=belledejour;408349]Ma lo vedi come ti rivolgi ad una donna? Sei offensivo..!!![/quote]


Grande, sei mitica. Ragioni con la tua testa a prescindere dalla retorica nazifemminista che impone che alla donna dei comportamenti del tutto anacronistici, ma che alla lunga neppure la donna stessa vuole.
Sai quanto mariti galanti e premurosi vengono cornificati senza pietà (10000 di storie qui lette). 




Grande82 ha detto:


> Mah, io sono diversissima da così!
> Posso pure dartela la prima sera come anche non dartela mai in assoluto. Ma non in base a quanto costa la cena, bensì per quello che mi fai provare, i desideri che sento. Se ho voglia di stare con te e siamo al primo appuntamento, non mi interessa chi paga cosa. Ma certo l'educazione e la galanteria mi trasmettono quelel emozioni di cui sopra! posso invitare per prima, posso chiamarti il giorno dopo, non ho atteggiamenti femminista in questo senso, ma il gesto, il gesto cortese, educato, arriva ai miei sensi diretto come un TGV francese.... E colpiscono... Le parole e i modi fuori luogo, invece, siano di un conte o di un idraulico..... smontano.....


 
mitico!



cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> una fettina di cu*o col limone la vuoi?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì!  Tutto un dare/avere... ci vuole il libro mastro!


ma assolutamente no! l'ho già detto, io nn sono per il dare/avere, nn credo che basti 1-2 cene x farsela dare, dico solo che l'uomo è cavaliere se offre ma la donna è matura se NON pretende cene offerte...


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> *una fettina di cu*o col limone la vuoi? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che pistola che sei!!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

ma è questione di galanteria o di educazione? non pagare, intendo il contesto tutto......


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mi sembra incredibile che una donna che gira il mondo come lei volesse solo un fesso che le offrisse da mangiare... e su!


...ma anche no... se è vero che è abituata a scroccare/pretendere all over the world...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Dipende dalle circostanze sicuramente, ma tu chiudi gli occhi e immagina la scena di Insonne che va in bagno con il conto sul tavolo, per me è allucinante.


Allucinante, sì.
Al di là di tutto, dai, non si può guardare.


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma è questione di galanteria o di educazione? non pagare, intendo il contesto tutto......


 dicesi luogo comune a tutti noi molto caro
puoi essere la persona piu educata e galante di questo mondo anche se non paghi una cena


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che pistola che sei!!


eh, si, bel pistolotto...!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

standing ovation



cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ma assolutamente no! l'ho già detto, io nn sono per il dare/avere, nn credo che basti 1-2 cene x farsela dare, dico solo che l'uomo è cavaliere se offre ma la donna è matura se NON pretende cene offerte...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> puoi essere la persona piu educata e galante di questo mondo anche se non paghi una cena


quotissimo! inoltre spessissimo la galanteria è proprio falsa e a doppio fine...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Allucinante, sì.
> Al di là di tutto, dai, non si può guardare.


Infatti... se hai le palle sorridi, si paga a meta' non c'e' nulla di male...

Non che lasci i soldi e scappi al cesso!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

faccio la hola




Alexantro ha detto:


> dicesi luogo comune a tutti noi molto caro
> puoi essere la persona piu educata e galante di questo mondo anche se non paghi una cena


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

e che avrei dovuto fare? dopo una boccia di vino mi scappava la pipì!!!!!



La Lupa ha detto:


> Allucinante, sì.
> Al di là di tutto, dai, non si può guardare.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mamma mia che gentaglia!

Dai ve la offro io la pizza


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non che lasci i soldi e scappi al cesso!


ecco, oddio, questo, magari, insonne lo potevi evitare, anzi, io l'avrei proprio detto...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

lettì, ti invito a cena.

menù fisso: Pasta con la Sarda (tu!)



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mamma mia che gentaglia!
> 
> Dai ve la offro io la pizza


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dicesi luogo comune a tutti noi molto caro
> puoi essere la persona piu educata e galante di questo mondo anche se non paghi una cena



Galante ed educato con braccine corte!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Grande, sei mitica. Ragioni con la tua testa a prescindere dalla retorica nazifemminista che impone che alla donna dei comportamenti del tutto anacronistici, ma che alla lunga neppure la donna stessa vuole.
> Sai quanto mariti galanti e premurosi vengono cornificati senza pietà (10000 di storie qui lette).


 insò, ma sai quanti mariti stronzi e volgari vengono cornificati e pure lasciati? 
Se cerchi una 'regola' che ti tenga alla larga dalla sofferenza, dall'abbandono, dalla paura, non c'è.
Perchè non ragioni anche tu fuori dalla retorica maschilista? 
Io un caffè te lo offrirei con cuore e amicizia ogni giorno ma sai perchè non lo faccio? Perchè poi tu pensi 'ecco un'altra che vuole darmela'.....


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mamma mia che gentaglia!
> 
> Dai ve la offro io la pizza




















   Mi associo!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

ma quale braccia corte? ma fammi capire: perchè hai la presunzione che tu, essendo dotata di pertugi e boccaporti (adoro quest'espressione nds), hai diritto ad avere una cena pagata?



belledejour ha detto:


> Galante ed educato con braccine corte!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mamma mia che gentaglia!
> 
> Dai ve la offro io la pizza


non è questione di offrire o no la pizza (personalmente nn ho mai fatto pagare le donne che invitavo e nn le invitavo x sesso!), semplicemente mi da noia che si PRETENDA una galanteria un po' falsa e anacronistica e che si ragioni in dare/avere...


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ma assolutamente no! l'ho già detto, io nn sono per il dare/avere, nn credo che basti 1-2 cene x farsela dare, dico solo che l'uomo è cavaliere se offre ma la donna è matura se NON pretende cene offerte...


Pago io, paga lei... facciamo a metà... ma l'altra volta ho pagato io...
me la da... non me la da... se non è partita doppia questa!!!!

E ribadisco, sono della vecchia guardia: mai pagato niente: e non ho nessuna intenzione di cominciare adesso.
Forse non sono matura...


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

come ha detto insonne poi
qua ho letto di centinaia di casi di mariti premurosi,galanti,romantici,educati e cosi via traditi senza il minimo ritegno
perche il bon ton vale solo x l'uomo?
me lo spiegate?
e poi volete la parita' dei sessi.......bah
a sto punto ognuno rimanga al posto suo....almeno si evita di cadere nell ipocrisia (che odio)


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Galante ed educato con braccine corte!


mi sembra che tu stia esagerando un po', se giudichi una persona dalle braccine...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ecco, oddio, questo, magari, insonne lo potevi evitare, anzi, io l'avrei proprio detto...


Anche io... anzi non mi sarei mai messa nella posizione di farmi dire che si paga a meta'... io vado per pagare sempre comunque, se l'uomo decide di offrire ben venga... non e' un must ma e' una galanteria che a me piace


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

ma che dici? altro che "darmela" !
io non avrei neppure il tempo di prendermela!
facciamo così, se proprio vuoi darmela... mandamela via fax!




Grande82 ha detto:


> insò, ma sai quanti mariti stronzi e volgari vengono cornificati e pure lasciati?
> Se cerchi una 'regola' che ti tenga alla larga dalla sofferenza, dall'abbandono, dalla paura, non c'è.
> Perchè non ragioni anche tu fuori dalla retorica maschilista?
> Io un caffè te lo offrirei con cuore e amicizia ogni giorno ma sai perchè non lo faccio? Perchè poi tu pensi 'ecco un'altra che vuole darmela'.....


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> insò, ma sai quanti mariti stronzi e volgari vengono cornificati e pure lasciati?
> Se cerchi una 'regola' che ti tenga alla larga dalla sofferenza, dall'abbandono, dalla paura, non c'è.
> Perchè non ragioni anche tu fuori dalla retorica maschilista?
> Io un caffè te lo offrirei con cuore e amicizia ogni giorno ma sai perchè non lo faccio? Perchè poi tu pensi 'ecco un'altra che vuole darmela'.....


Allo stato dei fatti se non gliela dai pensa che tu sia lesbica.
Non dimentichiamo i complimenti alla cameriera e il cellulare acceso con sms che riceveva ( che poi sicuro li riceveva o erano i TIM SPOT by ANSA?)


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Galante ed educato con braccine corte!


 xche pensi che non si paghi una cena x tirchiaggine???
x 25 miseri euri?
ma io 25 euri li do piuttosto in beneficenza alla lega nazionale x la difesa del cane se pensi che le braccine corte derivino da questo


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> come ha detto insonne poi
> qua ho letto di centinaia di casi di mariti premurosi,galanti,romantici,educati e cosi via traditi senza il minimo ritegno
> perche il bon ton vale solo x l'uomo?
> me lo spiegate?
> ...


 Epperò insonne non poteva dire, giunto il conto, 'allora facciamo a metà?' senza fuggire al bagno? Come la sua amica che aveva chiesto quale fosse la sua politica in merito.....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Pago io, paga lei... facciamo a metà... ma l'altra volta ho pagato io...
> me la da... non me la da... se non è partita doppia questa!!!!


ma a cena fuori con una donna ci si deve uscire solo x farsela dare...? boh, che scemo, ho sempre pagato senza pretendere/avere niente!


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

bah il marito ******* e violento che viene lasciato o cornificato almeno c'e un perche evidente e giustificabile 
nel caso del marito buono e premuroso no
tutta qua la differenza


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> xche pensi che non si paghi una cena x tirchiaggine???
> x 25 miseri euri?
> ma io 25 euri li do piuttosto in beneficenza alla lega nazionale x la difesa del cane se pensi che le braccine corte derivino da questo


Vorrei proprio vedere.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> mi sembra che tu stia esagerando un po', se giudichi una persona dalle braccine...


Non lo giudico, ma è un difetto che non sopporto proprio.


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ma a cena fuori con una donna ci si deve uscire solo x farsela dare...? boh, che scemo, ho sempre pagato senza pretendere/avere niente!



No... è che seguivo il discorso di Insonne più che altro!!!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma che dici? altro che "darmela" !
> io non avrei neppure il tempo di prendermela!
> facciamo così, se proprio vuoi darmela... mandamela via fax!


 Oh, che bello, un uomo pieno di poesia...
ecco, fuggiamo insieme a parigi stasera stessa... tu prenota le cuccette in treno e mandami il fax della prenotazione in cambio del mio fax precedente.... 
poi ci vediamo lì...


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

le braccine corte di sentimenti!
ma non sarà mica un test attendibile pagare o no una cena!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

tutto il succo sta in questa verissima barzelletta (è in lire ma vale anche in euro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  :
*
A cena fuori*_
__4 Uomini a cena fuori: anche se il conto è di 80 mila lire, ognuno tirerà fuori 50 mila lire e dirà che non ha tagli minori, e non vorrà il resto.
4 donne a cena fuori: quando arriva il conto, compare la calcolatrice. _


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> le braccine corte di sentimenti!
> ma non sarà mica un test attendibile pagare o no una cena!


 oddio io quando esco a cena x la prima volta con una donna l'ultima cosa a cui penso sono i sentimenti


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> tutto il succo sta in questa verissima barzelletta (è in lire ma vale anche in euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 caro, io li faccio a mente i conti!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> le braccine corte di sentimenti!
> ma non sarà mica un test attendibile pagare o no una cena!


il test non era vedere come reagiva lei a lui che commentava messaggini di altre donne e faceva commenti alla cameriera?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> non è questione di offrire o no la pizza (personalmente nn ho mai fatto pagare le donne che invitavo e nn le invitavo x sesso!), semplicemente mi da noia che si PRETENDA una galanteria un po' falsa e anacronistica e che si ragioni in dare/avere...


Cornetto mi sa ti ho gia' risposto con un altro post... forse e' anacronistica, ma l'uomo maschio da importanza al soldo (non dite di no bugiardi)... investire il vostro tanto amato denaro in una donna viene recepito come un buon segnale... 

A me le braccine corte disturbano, non do una seconda possibilita'... e guarda non lo pretendo e sono molto generosa nel pagare io stessa e nel fare regali...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

ti riquoto un'altra volta! anche io quando esco a cena con una ti giuro che non me ne frega niente di un eventuale dopocena (tant'è che la tipa l'ho scaricata riaccompagnandola alla macchina). 

sono le pretese arroganti che proprio non sopporto, ancor meno se manifestate tramite stupidi sms il giorno dopo.   





cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ma a cena fuori con una donna ci si deve uscire solo x farsela dare...? boh, che scemo, ho sempre pagato senza pretendere/avere niente!


----------



## Old candida (20 Ottobre 2008)

Non so...io le avrei chiesto gentilmente"come preferisci fare?" "se non ti offendi pago io", ma non avrei lasciato i soldi sul tavolo. Anche lei, comunque, non è stata un gran chè , pagare con la carta e prendersi i contanti...io avrei pagato tutto con la carta e ti avrei lasciato i soldi  e al tuo ritorno ti avrei detto: "la prossima volta me lo offri tu".
In ogni caso...non mi sembra una tipa eccezionale



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> oddio io quando esco a cena x la prima volta con una donna l'ultima cosa a cui penso sono i sentimenti


lui invece le ha fatto il test per vedere se poteva essere una degna sig.ra insonne ..... vedi tu


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

a proposito di braccine corte
mi viene in mente quella barzelletta dei 2 amici comunisti che si incontrano
"ma se te hai 2 case una la dai al partito vero?"
"certo senza neanche pensarci...."
"e se hai 2 auto una la dai al partito vero???"
"ma me lo chiedi?non ho il minino dubbio"
"e se hai 2 biciclette....???"
"shhhhhttt sta zitto che 2 biciclette le ho x davvero......!!"


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a proposito di braccine corte
> mi viene in mente quella barzelletta dei 2 amici comunisti che si incontrano
> "ma se te hai 2 case una la dai al partito vero?"
> "certo senza neanche pensarci...."
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cornetto mi sa ti ho gia' risposto con un altro post... forse e' anacronistica, ma l'uomo maschio da importanza al soldo (non dite di no bugiardi)... investire il vostro tanto amato denaro in una donna viene recepito come un buon segnale...
> 
> A me le braccine corte disturbano, non do una seconda possibilita'... e guarda non lo pretendo e sono molto generosa nel pagare io stessa e nel fare regali...


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> oddio io quando esco a cena x la prima volta con una donna l'ultima cosa a cui penso sono i sentimenti


la prima volta pensi se te la dà o pensi a chi paga il conto?


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> la prima volta pensi se te la dà o pensi a chi paga il conto?


 nessuna delle 2 cose tessssoro......


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> lui invece le ha fatto il test per vedere se poteva essere una degna sig.ra insonne ..... vedi tu


ma lo è visto che l'ha fatto aspettare la volta prima con le tartine in strada


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cornetto mi sa ti ho gia' risposto con un altro post...


mmmh, ti cercherò



Lettrice ha detto:


> forse e' anacronistica, ma l'uomo maschio da importanza al soldo (non dite di no bugiardi)... investire il vostro tanto amato denaro in una donna viene recepito come un buon segnale...


'investire in una donna' nn mi sembra carino...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cmq io l'ho sempre fatto, la cosa che a me da noia nn è la questione economica, è il fatto che le donne pretendano tante cose che avrebbero avuto un senso 30 anni fa quando le condizioni socio-culturali erano ben diversi... una volta esisteva il gentil sesso e il sesso forte, ora è una gara a chi è più forte, la gentilezza è andata a donnine di facili costumi!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Appena ci vediamo, *mi fa subito i complimenti* per il look trash, che, a detta di lei, mi donava più della giacca e della cravatta.
> Andiamo a cena. *La trovo molto simpatica, divertente, piacevole. Inoltre, per avere l'età che ha, è molto carina*. Bel fisico, alta, bionda, bei capelli lunghi, trucco lieve. *La cosa che mi trovo bene con lei mi stupisce abbastanza*. Parliamo di tutto. Lei di solito va all'estero anche per mesi, senza preoccuparsi dell'accomodation, visto che qualcuno che lo ospita la trova sempre. *Mi sforzo di non fare le mie solite battute pesanti su di chi manifesta attenzione verso di me* (e ci riesco). Lei più volte si propone di far parte delle mie selezioni e colloqui per trovare la sig.ra Insonne. Io *le dico che la selezione è durissima* e bla bla bla...
> *Tra l'altro durante la cena faccio anche complimenti alla cameriera che reagisce in maniera positiva. Inoltre, ricevo svariati squilli e messaggi da altre 3 tipe e la rendo partecipe di ciò. La cosa non sembra ingelosirla (ha superato il mio test!).*


 insò, mi commenti queste cose? 
soprattutto il test: in cosa consisteva esattamente?


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nessuna delle 2 cose tessssoro......


allora pensi a fare l'ebete con la cameriera?
oppure a leggere sms di altre che tacchinano, fa figo eh!

... concentrarsi nel fare figura disceta anche se resti amico no, fa brutto.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sono le pretese arroganti che proprio non sopporto, ancor meno se manifestate tramite stupidi sms il giorno dopo.


quotissimo, è proprio questo il punto, non 50 euro di una cena...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettriciona, io non mi sento affatto un cafone. Anzi, mi sento di avere a che fare con i cafoni, questo sì.

lo sai una cosa?

una volta ho avuto una relazione sessuale con una donna di 30 anni, molto bella, ex modella, che diceva essere separata. In realtà scoprii dopo che non lo era affatto. Durante i nostri rapporti, lei indossava una collana con un diamante neanche troppo piccolo regalatale dal facoltoso giovane marito. Io mi divertivo a disonorare quella collana nel modo più appiccicoso (non dirò quale, altrimenti mi bannano a vita).

Morale: Signori, siate galanti con le vostre donne. regalate diamanti ed offrite cene, e loro ve ne saranno eternamente grate.

(ps. da allora non compero più gioielli alle mie fidanzate).


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> allora pensi a fare l'ebete con la cameriera?
> oppure a leggere sms di altre che tacchinano, fa figo eh!
> 
> ... concentrarsi nel fare figura disceta anche se resti amico no, fa brutto.


 piu che fa figo a volte piace vedere le reazioni di chi ti sta di fronte
come tutte quelle donzelle che amano respingere schifate e altezzose gli spasimanti ma in realta' se gli stessi spasimanti poi passano a puntare altre donnine hanno un tiraculo lungo come la muraglia cinese


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> insò, mi commenti queste cose?
> soprattutto il test: in cosa consisteva esattamente?


fare il burino che si intrallazza con altre durante la cena con lei


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> allora pensi a fare l'ebete con la cameriera?
> oppure a leggere sms di altre che tacchinano, fa figo eh!
> 
> ... concentrarsi nel fare figura disceta anche se resti amico no, fa brutto.


Ma lei era la candidata perfetta a Mr Insonne.
Donna giramondo.
Intraprendente.
Di piacevole compagnia.
Muta ai commenti sulla cameriera.
Educata a non rompergli il telefono in testa ai continui bip dei Tim spot.

Peccato il difettuccio di non aver pagato di sua spontanea volontà la cena, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> mmmh, ti cercherò
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sara' ma io continuo ad essere il gentil sesso, non vado a cavallo nuda e non ho un seno tagliato ... do' importanza all'investimento monetario perche' e' nell'uomo maschio quantificare col denaro (ecco perche' a voi piace di piu' andare a puttane 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ...

Ma se io tengo il mio posto di gentil sesso, voglio un cavaliere degno non un burino


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Lettriciona, io non mi sento affatto un cafone. Anzi, mi sento di avere a che fare con i cafoni, questo sì.
> 
> lo sai una cosa?
> 
> ...



Tu sei traumatizzato dal genere femminile. Non scherzo eh! 
Cioè la maggior parte delle cose le ho scritte ridendo, ma seriamente vedo che hai una visione troppo distorta delle donne.


----------



## Old blondie (20 Ottobre 2008)

Infatti, mi chiedo anche io che cosa voleva verificare il test...
forse volevi vedere se era una che si impermalosisce facilmente?

per quanto riguarda la fuga in bagno...
heheh...che scena...!
probabilmente Insonne l'ha fatto perchè ha intuito subito che la tipa non voleva tirar fuori mezzo euro e la cosa l'ha (giustamente) indisposto.
Forse se lei dava almeno accenno a preoccuparsi del conto, lui non avrebbe lasciato così  i soldi sul tavolo...


Credo...
o no, Insonne?


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> piu che fa figo a volte piace vedere le reazioni di chi ti sta di fronte
> come tutte quelle donzelle che amano respingere schifate e altezzose gli spasimanti ma in realta' se gli stessi spasimanti poi passano a puntare altre donnine hanno un tiraculo lungo come la muraglia cinese


la reazione da donna è come essere a cena un mazzo di narcisi, belli ma dopo poco fanno starnutire..come si fa ad essere gelosa quando non c'è una relazione in corso? 
se fossi uomo penserei che sono cretine e questo è un test impagabile


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

c'è poco da dire. Mi trovavo bene. Ho ricevuto dei messaggi che però non ho letto subito, ma solo a fine serata, quando lei stava per andare via. Neppure agli squillini ho risposto. 
Il test consisteva nel vedere le sue reazioni. 
Tieni presente che quando abbiamo bevuto insieme lei il caffè e io il cocktail, al tavolo vicino c'erano tre ragazze a cui prima ho chiesto una sigaretta, poi 2 di loro hanno ingaggiato un gioco di sguardi, ricambiato, con tanto di sorrisi e commenti ad alta voce ogni tanto.
quando poi lei è andata al bagno, ho cominciato a chiaccerare con la cameriera sul fatto che sto smettendo di fumare e bla bla bla



Grande82 ha detto:


> insò, mi commenti queste cose?
> soprattutto il test: in cosa consisteva esattamente?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Lettriciona, io non mi sento affatto un cafone. Anzi, mi sento di avere a che fare con i cafoni, questo sì.
> 
> lo sai una cosa?
> 
> ...


In culo prima o poi la prendiamo tutti.

Ma non puoi far pagare il conto a una persona che non ha partecipato a quella cena, o sbaglio? 
Se la donna aveva gia' una relazione oltre a quella con te, non credo la vostra fosse cosi' solida da giustificare i regali da parte tua... non avrai nessun guadagno investendo a casso in borsa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque a me i gioielli fanno cagare


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Infatti, mi chiedo anche io che cosa voleva verificare il test...
> forse volevi vedere se era una che si impermalosisce facilmente?
> 
> per quanto riguarda la fuga in bagno...
> ...


anche no, se sei così indispettito metti la tua parte sul conto e la guardi nelle palle degli occhi a vedere che fa ...... non scappi come un bimbetto ..... almeno una parvenza d'esser uomo la vogliamo mantenere?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara' ma io continuo ad essere il gentil sesso, non vado a cavallo nuda e non ho un seno tagliato ... do' importanza all'investimento monetario perche' e' nell'uomo maschio quantificare col denaro (ecco perche' a voi piace di piu' andare a puttane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mah, conosco donne che fanno ben più quantificazioni che di me... 





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma se io tengo il mio posto di gentil sesso, voglio un cavaliere degno non un burino


ok, quando vengo ad amsterdam ti offro una cena a base di gerookte paling!!! se nn ti piace, scegli tu!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (pago tutto io, stai tranqui!)


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2008)

*corno*



cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> tutto il succo sta in questa verissima barzelletta (è in lire ma vale anche in euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco é proprio una barzelletta.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> c'è poco da dire. Mi trovavo bene. Ho ricevuto dei messaggi che però non ho letto subito, ma solo a fine serata, quando lei stava per andare via. Neppure agli squillini ho risposto.
> Il test consisteva nel vedere le sue reazioni.
> Tieni presente che quando abbiamo bevuto insieme lei il caffè e io il cocktail, al tavolo vicino c'erano tre ragazze a cui prima ho chiesto una sigaretta, poi 2 di loro hanno ingaggiato un gioco di sguardi, ricambiato, con tanto di sorrisi e commenti ad alta voce ogni tanto.
> quando poi lei è andata al bagno, ho cominciato a chiaccerare con la cameriera sul fatto che sto smettendo di fumare e bla bla bla


 ma cosa dimostrano? perchè dici che lei ha superato il test?


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> c'è poco da dire. Mi trovavo bene. Ho ricevuto dei messaggi che però non ho letto subito, ma solo a fine serata, quando lei stava per andare via. Neppure agli squillini ho risposto.
> Il test consisteva nel vedere le sue reazioni.
> *Tieni presente che quando abbiamo bevuto insieme lei il caffè e io il cocktail, al tavolo vicino c'erano tre ragazze a cui prima ho chiesto una sigaretta, poi 2 di loro hanno ingaggiato un gioco di sguardi, ricambiato, con tanto di sorrisi e commenti ad alta voce ogni tanto.*
> quando poi lei è andata al bagno, ho cominciato a chiaccerare con la cameriera sul fatto che sto smettendo di fumare e bla bla bla

















Ti prego usciamo insieme??? Mi fai venir certe voglieeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

correct!



blondie ha detto:


> Infatti, mi chiedo anche io che cosa voleva verificare il test...
> forse volevi vedere se era una che si impermalosisce facilmente?
> 
> per quanto riguarda la fuga in bagno...
> ...


 
la triglia, mi stai rompendo i cabasisi



latriglia ha detto:


> anche no, se sei così indispettito metti la tua parte sul conto e la guardi nelle palle degli occhi a vedere che fa ...... non scappi come un bimbetto ..... almeno una parvenza d'esser uomo la vogliamo mantenere?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco é proprio una barzelletta.


mi piacerebbe crederlo, ma a vedere certe mie amiche....


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> c'è poco da dire. Mi trovavo bene. Ho ricevuto dei messaggi che però non ho letto subito, ma solo a fine serata, quando lei stava per andare via. Neppure agli squillini ho risposto.
> Il test consisteva nel vedere le sue reazioni.
> Tieni presente che quando abbiamo bevuto insieme lei il caffè e io il cocktail, al tavolo vicino c'erano tre ragazze a cui prima ho chiesto una sigaretta, poi 2 di loro hanno ingaggiato un gioco di sguardi, ricambiato, con tanto di sorrisi e commenti ad alta voce ogni tanto.
> quando poi lei è andata al bagno, ho cominciato a chiaccerare con la cameriera sul fatto che sto smettendo di fumare e bla bla bla


ma se si fosse comportata lei così ti sarebbe stato bene?
onestamente


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

ha preso atto del fatto che possa essere desiderato anche da altre femmine senza fiatare. quindi ha passato il test.



Grande82 ha detto:


> ma cosa dimostrano? perchè dici che lei ha superato il test?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Tieni presente che quando abbiamo bevuto insieme lei il caffè e io il cocktail, al tavolo vicino c'erano tre ragazze a cui prima ho chiesto una sigaretta, poi 2 di loro hanno ingaggiato un gioco di sguardi, ricambiato, con tanto di sorrisi e commenti ad alta voce ogni tanto.
> quando poi lei è andata al bagno, ho cominciato a chiaccerare con la cameriera sul fatto che sto smettendo di fumare e bla bla bla


è il look truce che avevi che ti ha fatto beccare così tanto...


----------



## Old matilde (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> c'è poco da dire. Mi trovavo bene. Ho ricevuto dei messaggi che però non ho letto subito, ma solo a fine serata, quando lei stava per andare via. Neppure agli squillini ho risposto.
> Il test consisteva nel vedere le sue reazioni.
> Tieni presente che quando abbiamo bevuto insieme lei il caffè e io il cocktail, al tavolo vicino c'erano tre ragazze a cui prima ho chiesto una sigaretta, poi 2 di loro hanno ingaggiato un gioco di sguardi, ricambiato, con tanto di sorrisi e commenti ad alta voce ogni tanto.
> quando poi lei è andata al bagno, ho cominciato a chiaccerare con la cameriera sul fatto che sto smettendo di fumare e bla bla bla


così è un'altra piega
comunque.. cosa ti aspetti da una che si fa aspettare e portare le tartine all'entrata della festa? una signora muore di fame piuttosto.


----------



## Old blondie (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> anche no, se sei così indispettito metti la tua parte sul conto e la guardi nelle palle degli occhi a vedere che fa ...... non scappi come un bimbetto ..... almeno una parvenza d'esser uomo la vogliamo mantenere?


 
dipende quanto tieni alla persona che hai di fronte.
Se la stimi meno diuno straccio (perchè ti è scaduta), te ne freghi completamente e se hai un impellente bisogno di urinare, fai quel che devi fare fregandotene di quel che pensa o di come ci rimane...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> mah, conosco donne che fanno ben più quantificazioni che di me...
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]
> ...


No non mi piace... mi piacciono le anguille al sugo ma non affumicate 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci facciamo una birra con qualce bitter bollen

Si alcune donne mercificano piu' degli uomini... bruttissima qualita'


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

se l'avesse fatto lei l'avrei mandata a cagare sonoramente.



Brugola ha detto:


> ma se si fosse comportata lei così ti sarebbe stato bene?
> onestamente


 
ma che ne so? ho notato che quando esco in maniera trasandata e non curata, automaticamente non mi pongo nell'ottica del "dover piacere" e quindi, non fregandomene nulla, rimorchio!

lo dicevano pure nella Carmen che l'amore è un uccello ribelle che se lo chiami scappa via!




cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> è il look truce che avevi che ti ha fatto beccare così tanto...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se si fosse comportata lei così ti sarebbe stato bene?
> onestamente





Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ha preso atto del fatto che possa essere desiderato anche da altre femmine senza fiatare. quindi ha passato il test.


 se anche lei avesse raccolto attenzioni?
E comunque io e te sappiamo che non è solo aver preso atto che altre ti desiderino, ma aver assitito al TUO attivo flirtare con costoro.... da un lato la rende degna perchè si asserve, non protesta. Dall'altro la rende indegna perchè non è gelosa abbastanza... ma non lo ammetteresti  mai....


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se l'avesse fatto lei l'avrei mandata a cagare sonoramente.
> 
> !


ne ero certa!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No non mi piace... mi piacciono le anguille al sugo ma non affumicate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbè, dai, è la prima specialità che ho trovato su google...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cmq meglio il bitterballen!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che birra?


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se l'avesse fatto lei l'avrei mandata a cagare sonoramente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non è ch eè colpa degli stivali di coccodrillo?


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> dipende quanto tieni alla persona che hai di fronte.
> Se la stimi meno diuno straccio (perchè ti è scaduta), te ne freghi completamente e se hai un impellente bisogno di urinare, fai quel che devi fare fregandotene di quel che pensa o di come ci rimane...


se l'è presa, non è che non gli importa nulla eh ......

a prescindere è come uno vuol essere che fa la differenza ..... lui è una caricatura e da tale si pone ....... e visti gli altri racconti su altre donne sarei molto curiosa di sentire anche la versione della tipa


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

propeio così. ti giuro che vederla immobile e fare finta di niente col conto sul tavolo me l'ha fatta crollare



blondie ha detto:


> dipende quanto tieni alla persona che hai di fronte.
> Se la stimi meno diuno straccio (perchè ti è scaduta), te ne freghi completamente e se hai un impellente bisogno di urinare, fai quel che devi fare fregandotene di quel che pensa o di come ci rimane...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma che ne so? ho notato che quando esco in maniera trasandata e non curata, automaticamente non mi pongo nell'ottica del "dover piacere" e quindi, non fregandomene nulla, rimorchio!


quotissimo, sta proprio lì la chiave del successo...


----------



## Old blondie (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe crederlo, ma a vedere certe mie amiche....


 
certi miei "amici" sono anche peggio.
Mi è capitato di arrotondare in eccesso e vedere l'altro (amicO) felicitarsi vistosamente per aver risparmiato 1-2 euri...

beati loro che gioiscono con così poco...


----------



## Old blondie (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> propeio così. ti giuro che vederla immobile e fare finta di niente col conto sul tavolo me l'ha fatta crollare


immagino. c'era una pretesa in quel gesto di immobilità.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

nonono, ripeto: mi ha dato fastidio solo quel cavolo di sms stonato, perchè la serata è stata positiva. siamo stati bene insieme.




latriglia ha detto:


> se l'è presa, non è che non gli importa nulla eh ......
> 
> a prescindere è come uno vuol essere che fa la differenza ..... lui è una caricatura e da tale si pone ....... e visti gli altri racconti su altre donne sarei molto curiosa di sentire anche la versione della tipa


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> propeio così. ti giuro che vederla immobile e fare finta di niente col conto sul tavolo me l'ha fatta crollare


Se non fosse stato questo, avresti trovato un altro motivo per giudicarla male.
Ma io mi chiedo: perchè continui ad uscire con le "femmine", come le chiami tu?
Stai da solo, visto che hai questa considerazione così bassa di loro e sei così diffidente...


----------



## Old blondie (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> propeio così. ti giuro che vederla immobile e fare finta di niente col conto sul tavolo me l'ha fatta crollare


 immagino. c'era una pretesa in quella sua immobilità.


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> nonono, ripeto: mi ha dato fastidio solo quel cavolo di sms stonato, perchè la serata è stata positiva. siamo stati bene insieme.


questo è il tuo pensiero, a me avrebbe dato noia il tuo comportamento anche se fossimo usciti da semplici amici e con già stabilito di pagare alla romana


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> vabbè, dai, è la prima specialità che ho trovato su google...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figurati io non so un casso di Olandese  

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi scrivere e' un trauma 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Birra una bella Grolsch alla spina


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> immagino. c'era una pretesa in quella sua immobilità.


magari era solo calma?
che mica c'è bisogno di avventarsi sul conto appena vien messo in tavola


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

In tutto ciò Insonne al messaggio hai risposto?


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> magari era solo calma?
> che mica c'è bisogno di avventarsi sul conto appena vien messo in tavola


un pò basita sarei rimasta pure io..


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Ma poi Inzonne con quel look 'nzallo che casso ti aspetti di rimorchiare, Charlize Theron?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Birra una bella Grolsch alla spina


si trova qui in italia? qualche anno fa ho bevuto una birra belga che era una favola, ma nn ricordo cosa fosse, gonfio com'ero...


----------



## Old blondie (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> magari era solo calma?
> che mica c'è bisogno di avventarsi sul conto appena vien messo in tavola


 
calma??
non dico che ci deve avventare sul conto, però vedi la differenza tra una che pretende di avere la cena offerta o meno.

quella che pretende non guarda nemmeno da lontano quella sorta di ricevuta che si posa sul tavolo, e rimane impassibile.
Quella che è interessata a pagare, magari non si azzuffa a piene mani, ma lo guarda, con possibilità di mossa.
Hai mai notato l'uno e l'altro atteggiamento?
non dirmi che non c'è differenza...
la differenza la percepisci da lontano.
...e le pretese sono antipatiche!


----------



## Old candida (20 Ottobre 2008)

io non avrei messo i soldi sul tavolo, ma le avrei chiesto gentilmente"come preferisci fare?" Anche lei pero'....paga con la carta e si prende i tuoi contanti. Avrei pagato con la carta e ti avrei ridato i contanti dicendoti allegramente"ho fatto io, cosi' la prossima volta paghi tu, è un motivo per rivederci"


Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Figurati io non so un casso di Olandese


beh, credi che io lo conosca?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  google mi ha suggerito le ballen!!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2008)

*Insonne*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Lettriciona, io non mi sento affatto un cafone. Anzi, mi sento di avere a che fare con i cafoni, questo sì.
> 
> lo sai una cosa?
> 
> ...


 
Sempre che tu abbia voglia di rispondere, e premesso che di questo thread la cosa più importante é l'attenzione che gli abbiamo dedicato, direi che non sia sbagliato pagare alla romana, ma non mi risulta chiaro il tempismo di aver lasciato metà importo del conto ed essertene andato... non lo sarà, ma é parsa più una mossa strategicamente discutibile che illuminata. Se invece stavi per fartela addosso, allora come non detto.
Quanto ai diamanti che le signore sfoggiano, o altri oggetti di lusso, perché ti creano tanti problemi?... Hai una riminescenza per i doni fatti alla tua ex? Oppure pensi che qualunque regalo sia sprecato? Che ne sai se la signora in questione a cui "disonoravi" il diamante non se lo fosse guadagnata sopportando un marito rivelatosi  ottuso o bellimbusto?
Insomma tu giudichi con una leggerezza ed una facilità che non dovresti avere, stante il tempo e la pace che hai perso per quella signorina dell'Est che da tempo ti si diceva di mollare... sembra sempre che tu sia a filo di una rtesa dei conti generale.

Ogni persona PRENDE E DA' quello che può, che vuole o che avanza... se quelle che hai frequentato in questo ultimo periodo non sono state all'altezza delle aspettative, non far pagare a loro il prezzo della lunga, insistente e reiterata presa in giro dell'altra... contro la quale da subito ti misi in guardia.
Ecco cosa stupisce, un decisionismo chirurgico a fronte di tanta e tale pazienza reale e morale profusa immeritevolmente altrove...  
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Oggi mi arriva il seguente messaggio da lei: "saresti anche una persona interessante e divertente, che conosce l'equilibrio tra l'eccesso e il buon senso ... ma il tuo carattere ti porta a fare errori, tipo non offrire una cena quando sarebbe opportuno, o no? Ciao. "
> 
> .... la mia opinione è che questa è una povera deficiente che, in città per un paio di giorni, cercava un cojone che le offrisse una cena perchè non le andava di stare a casa a cucinare. magari prima di me aveva provato con altri quattro cinque persone.
> 
> la vostra opinione quale è?



Inso', l'hai letto il mio thread in Serengeti? Sai io dove ti avrei mandato?!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ho una certa età, non ragiono in termini di parità... sono rimasta all'uomo cavaliere!


idem.

Chi non puo' offrirmi una cena, per me è inesistente.

All'epoca descritta nel thread di cui sopra, avevo un amico - un altro - molto preso da me. Alla fine, insisti insisti, cedetti ad un suo invito a cena (lui mi invito'...).

E pretese pagamento a metà. Lo trovai SPREGEVOLE, anche perché ero una studentessa povera, mentre lui lavorava da anni e viveva, a spese zero, con mamma e papà.

Adios!!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> calma??
> non dico che ci deve avventare sul conto, però vedi la differenza tra una che pretende di avere la cena offerta o meno.
> 
> quella che pretende non guarda nemmeno da lontano quella sorta di ricevuta che si posa sul tavolo, e rimane impassibile.
> ...


il punto è che noi non c'eravamo, e visto tutto quel che ho letto di insonne ho il forte dubbio che tutto sia travisato dai suoi occhiali acidulati


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Il che non vuol dire approfittarne.

Per esempio, tu potevi pagare la cena, e lei il cocktail del dopo cena. Era tutto molto piu' elegante.

Trovo veramente volgare addossare a persone incolpevoli le conseguenze dei comportamenti altrui...!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> idem.
> 
> Chi non puo' offrirmi una cena, per me è inesistente.
> 
> ...


 però è diverso. in quel caso eri stata invitata. e non lavoravi.
la signora ha invitato e lavora, anzi, si fa ospitare da amici.... 
direi che l'offerta di lei di pagare o smezzare ci DOVEVA essere....


----------



## Old alesera (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e aggiungo che dopo quel sms mi è calata di 1000 punti.
> che tipo di persona è una che fa notare ad un altro che avrebbe dovuto pagare lui (parliamo di 25 Euro, cavolo!)? Se mi va di farlo lo faccio, se no no. Mica è una cosa dovuta.
> io poi non sono affatto tirchio, visto che ho speso decine di migliaia di Euro a furia di offrire cene, teatri e alberghi di lusso alle mie fidanzate, che poi mi hanno ripagato come sapete.



più che altro dato che era un incontro di una sera lei poteva benissmo glissare....


----------



## Old blondie (20 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> idem.
> 
> Chi non puo' offrirmi una cena, per me è inesistente.
> 
> ...


 
Verena, ma sei stata invitata! e sopratutto LUi ha insistito affichè tu accettassi.
Offrirti la cena era il minimo che potesse fare!
anche io non invito mai gli uomini a cena. Deve eseri un rapporto particolare, dobbiamo essere molto amiconi, altimenti non mi sogno...


in questo caso è diverso. Insonne è stato invitato ed è stata la sua amica a insistere affinchè lui accettasse. Alla fine lui è uscito, anche se inizialmente non aveva voglia...


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> però è diverso. in quel caso eri stata invitata. e non lavoravi.
> la signora ha invitato e lavora, anzi, si fa ospitare da amici....
> direi che l'offerta di lei di pagare o smezzare ci DOVEVA essere....


di base, Grande, come dice Holly io mi attendo che un uomo paghi. Sarà un fattore generazionale, ma per me è così.

Poi ripago! (con un cocktail, un libro, qualcosa).


----------



## Old blondie (20 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> il punto è che noi non c'eravamo, e visto tutto quel che ho letto di insonne ho il forte dubbio che tutto sia travisato dai suoi occhiali acidulati


certo.... noi qui stiamo leggendo solo la sua versione. 
Commentando su quel che dice...gli dò ragione...l'atteggiamento di lei avrebbe indisposto anche me.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Scusate se insisto.

Ma la galanteria fine a se stessa è morta?

Quando studiavo all'estero, i miei compagni di corso - italiani - mi offrivano SEMPRE il caffé. Anche se erano interessati ad altre ragazze!!

Insonne dice di essere benestante, non sono certo i 25 euro che l'avrebbero ucciso!!! Se ritiene in cuor suo che lei volesse solo una cena a sbafo, aveva solo da non uscirci! Vuol dire che di base NON LA RISPETTAVA!!!  E chi non rispetta non viene rispettato...semplice mi pare!


----------



## Old blondie (20 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> di base, Grande, come dice Holly io mi attendo che un uomo paghi. Sarà un fattore generazionale, ma per me è così.
> 
> Poi ripago! (con un cocktail, un libro, qualcosa).


 
Forse, ma dico forse (se ho capito un pochino il tipo che sei da quel che traspare qui sul forum)
...non ti sogneresti nemmeno di invitare un uomo a cena e di insistere anche se lui rifiuta...


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> di base, Grande, come dice Holly io mi attendo che un uomo paghi. Sarà un fattore generazionale, ma per me è così.
> 
> Poi ripago! (con un cocktail, un libro, qualcosa).


mi sa che son mezza contagiata pure io


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Forse, ma dico forse (se ho capito un pochino il tipo che sei da quel che traspare qui sul forum)
> ...non ti sogneresti nemmeno di invitare un uomo a cena e di insistere anche se lui rifiuta...


obviously


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

vere, stavolta non te l'appoggio pè niente.

le pretese fatte con arroganza e meschinità non mi piacciono neanche un pò.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

ma quali pretese!!Perché ci sei uscito, allora, se è questo che pensi di lei?!

Non ha preteso niente. Il test te l'ha fatto lei.

E, ops, l'hai fallito.


----------



## Old blondie (20 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> obviously










idem


----------



## Verena67 (20 Ottobre 2008)

se lo so, Blondie!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusate se insisto.
> 
> Ma la galanteria fine a se stessa è morta?
> 
> ...


 
Perchè come al solito non è ben disposto, non si lascia andare, sta sempre lì a fare test....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che due bip!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Perchè come al solito non è ben disposto, non si lascia andare, sta sempre lì a fare test....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già buono che non le abbia ammollato uno schiaffone per  essersi presa il resto!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2008)

insonne è un altro esperimento:
mentre chen racchiudeva un po' le virtù dell'uomo perfetto: cultura, avvenenza, ricchezza....
l'omino di siattle scientificamente butta giù lo schizzo del maschio abominevole . maschilista, cafone, rozzo, misogino...
anche lui troppo in linea con il modello per essere vero.


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...


Ecco! ... lei ha commesso solo questo errore Insonne ... io al posto suo avrei cancellato il tuo numero, vita natural durante, punto.


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ecco! ... lei ha commesso solo questo errore Insonne ... io al posto suo avrei cancellato il tuo numero, vita natural durante, punto.



Brava!!! Io idem...


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Brava!!! Io idem...


Ehhhhhh Holly ... ma ci vuol carattere ... speriamo che la tipa ne abbia


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ecco! ... lei ha commesso solo questo errore Insonne ... io al posto suo avrei cancellato il tuo numero, vita natural durante, punto.


 si diciamo che lei ha fatto solo questo scivolone ........ pero' ne ha fatti di danni......
lui non l'ha proprio digerito !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> si diciamo che lei ha fatto solo questo scivolone ........ pero' ne ha fatti di danni......
> lui non l'ha proprio digerito !!!!!!!!!!!!


Non avrebbe digerito niente fatto da lei, come da qualsiasi altra donna.
Se non gli passa il livore non gli andrà bene nessuna!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

Sul Maschilista e Misogino sono daccordo. Sul cafone e sul rozzo... tesoro... lassame stà.

Cara Minerva, è evidente che da molto non ricevi da nessuno due colpi dati bene. 

Requiescat relicta vagina tua .





Minerva ha detto:


> insonne è un altro esperimento:
> mentre chen racchiudeva un po' le virtù dell'uomo perfetto: cultura, avvenenza, ricchezza....
> l'omino di siattle scientificamente butta giù lo schizzo del maschio abominevole . maschilista, cafone, rozzo, misogino...
> anche lui troppo in linea con il modello per essere vero.


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> si diciamo che lei ha fatto solo questo scivolone ........ pero' ne ha fatti di danni......
> lui non l'ha proprio digerito !!!!!!!!!!!!


Lo so, si sente contrariato


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

inoltre: per te l'uomo perfetto deve avere cultura avvenenza e ricchezza?
ma stai zitta che ti faresti impallinare persino da uno scaricatore di porto di Mazzara del Vallo.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> inoltre: per te l'uomo perfetto deve avere cultura avvenenza e ricchezza?
> ma stai zitta che ti faresti impallinare persino da uno scaricatore di porto di Mazzara del Vallo.


insò, datti una regolata e cambia ORA qeusto post.
Perchè hai APPENA asserito di non essere maleducato!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












(che poi non vedo perchè un onesto lavoratore come uno scaricatore di mazzara dovrebbe essere un disonore...... ma il tuo tono non lascia spazio ad equivoci)


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

oh, ma dove sono finite le donne vere? tutte lì a pretendere sto cavolo e quell'altro, senza valere manco un milionesimo di quello che pretendono. Ma fly down, che io coi 50 euro della cena, come diceva il poeta....

.... "me carzo le mejo busone da qua a Parigi via Bombay"


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> oh, ma dove sono finite le donne vere? tutte lì a pretendere sto cavolo e quell'altro, senza valere manco un milionesimo di quello che pretendono. Ma fly down, che io coi 50 euro della cena, come diceva il poeta....
> 
> .... "me carzo le mejo busone da qua a Parigi via Bombay"



Insonnuccio posso portarti a cena fuori????


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne mamma mia, sei inqualificabile....
Quanta rabbia e maleducazione, alla faccia dell'uomo di classe!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> oh, ma dove sono finite le donne vere? tutte lì a pretendere sto cavolo e quell'altro, senza valere manco un milionesimo di quello che pretendono. Ma fly down, che io coi 50 euro della cena, come diceva il poeta....
> 
> .... "me carzo le mejo busone da qua a Parigi via Bombay"


 come dice fedifrago: se quello che vuoi è una donna vecchio stampo, devi comportarti anche tu in maniera adeguata: inviti a cena, regali, cena pagata e quant'altro. E in cambio NIENTE se non sguardi bassi e maglie accollate. Queste sono le donne del tuo stereotipo. PErchè ne vuoi una che sia così ma si mostri in tut'altro modo?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

lei ha scritto: "l'omino di siattle scientificamente butta giù lo schizzo del maschio abominevole . maschilista, cafone, rozzo, misogino...".

Maestra, ha cominciato lei.

vabè, allora al posto di scaricatore di Mazzara scriverò autotrasportatore di Voghera, ok?






Grande82 ha detto:


> insò, datti una regolata e cambia ORA qeusto post.
> Perchè hai APPENA asserito di non essere maleducato!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Sul Maschilista e Misogino sono daccordo. Sul cafone e sul rozzo... tesoro... lassame stà.
> 
> *Cara Minerva, è evidente che da molto non ricevi da nessuno due colpi dati bene. *
> 
> Requiescat relicta vagina tua .


guarda ,onestamente, qui quello che è evidente che colpi non ne prende e non ne dà da parecchio sei solo tu.
Trascendi in una maniera così squallida che meriti solo dei gran calci in culo.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> lei ha scritto: "l'omino di siattle scientificamente butta giù lo schizzo del maschio abominevole . maschilista, cafone, rozzo, misogino...".
> 
> Maestra, ha cominciato lei.
> 
> vabè, allora al posto di scaricatore di Mazzara scriverò autotrasportatore di Voghera, ok?


 NO
intanto rispondi da signore, poi se ti senti offeso dall''omino' ne riparliamo.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Ottobre 2008)

........


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

detesto essere insultato in maniera gratuita, e quindi rispondo in maniera adeguata (perchè a quella du colpi non glieli da nessuno davvero, eh!??!).



Asudem ha detto:


> guarda ,onestamente, qui quello che è evidente che colpi non ne prende e non ne dà da parecchio sei solo tu.
> Trascendi in una maniera così squallida che meriti solo dei gran calci in culo.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Per me i commenti del ***** andrebbero evitati da ambedue le parti


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

se paghi te sì. Comunque due scorpioni non vanno daccordo!



belledejour ha detto:


> Insonnuccio posso portarti a cena fuori????


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> detesto essere insultato in maniera gratuita, e quindi rispondo in maniera adeguata (perchè a quella du colpi non glieli da nessuno davvero, eh!??!).


 ancora?!?!?!
Insonne, se chiedi rispetto devi dare rispetto.
a prescindere!!!
Rispondere come dici tu 'in meniera adeguata' ti porta solo dlla parte del torto, sia che tu sia stato davvero insultato sia che sia una tua impressione.
Cambia subito quel post. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E sappi che l'ho segnalato allo staff.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> inoltre: per te l'uomo perfetto deve avere cultura avvenenza e ricchezza?
> ma stai zitta che ti faresti impallinare persino da uno scaricatore di porto di Mazzara del Vallo.


questa me l'ero persa.
Sei proprio un coglione,un poveraccio che alla prima che gli dici  perde la trebisonda e deborda come uno scaricatore di porto, con la differenza che lo scaricatore di porto non fa lo sborone impomatato di gran classe (terza, quarta massimo...).
Omino per te è anche troppo!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se paghi te sì. Comunque due scorpioni non vanno daccordo!



Non ti preoccupare.. posso pagare in natura?


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me i commenti del ***** andrebbero evitati da ambedue le parti


 ma certo.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare.. posso pagare in natura?


sì ecco brava
prendilo su e andatevene a cena fuori.
magari adesso, subito


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

I coglioni in genere vanno in giro in due.... (ma tu che ne sai.... mi sa che è una vita che ti sei scordata come sono fatti...)




Asudem ha detto:


> questa me l'ero persa.
> Sei proprio un coglione,un poveraccio che alla prima che gli dici perde la trebisonda e deborda come uno scaricatore di porto, con la differenza che lo scaricatore di porto non fa lo sborone impomatato di gran classe (terza, quarta massimo...).
> Omino per te è anche troppo!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> I coglioni in genere vanno in giro in due.... (ma tu che ne sai.... mi sa che è una vita che ti sei scordata come sono fatti...)


no, no ne incontro a iosa invece!
di quelli come te ne è pieno il mondo!
ecco bravo, pirla.
prenditela con me che non sono abbastanza signora da non risponderti


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

sto mese so pieno.... ti posso scadenzare per il 2009 ma dipende da come andrà il capodanno.




belledejour ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare.. posso pagare in natura?


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> I coglioni in genere vanno in giro in due.... (ma tu che ne sai.... mi sa che è una vita che ti sei scordata come sono fatti...)


 e queste affemazioni fanno di te una persona in grado di disquisire su un piano di pura intelligenza e cultura? Come fai a fare l'avvocato? Quando ti contraddicono arrivi a certe affermazioni pure in aula? Sarai bravissimo, ma sono alla scrivania, se non sei in grado di sostenere una conversazione, nella quale ritieni di essere nel giusto, senza usare certi termini e atteggiamenti!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

quindi non sei una con tutte stelle nella vita !




Asudem ha detto:


> no, no ne incontro a iosa invece!
> di quelli come te ne è pieno il mondo!
> ecco bravo, pirla.
> prenditela con me che non sono abbastanza signora da non risponderti


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sto mese so pieno.... ti posso scadenzare per il 2009 ma dipende da come andrà il capodanno.


Uffy.. e io che volevo castrarti dal momento che un tipo come te farebbe un favore all'umanità sterelizzandosi.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> quindi non sei una con tutte stelle nella vita !


no, quelle con le stelle nella vita te le sei già prese tutte tu


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

davvero, eppure le femmine non fanno altro che offrirmi di essere ingravidate. 

comunque non ho bisogno di essere sterilizzato perchè non ho batteri addosso.




belledejour ha detto:


> Uffy.. e io che volevo castrarti dal momento che un tipo come te farebbe un favore all'umanità, sterelizzandosi.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

comunque vedo che la menopausa è un problema generalizzato e diffuso su sto sito.

facciamo così: consiglio tante tisane, vita sedentaria e tanto semolino, nonchè qualche dvd pornosoft per il ricordo del tempo che fu.


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *beh,se lei l'ha invitato non doveva offrire lei*?


E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato io

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> comunque vedo che la menopausa è un problema generalizzato e diffuso su sto sito.
> 
> facciamo così: consiglio tante tisane, vita sedentaria e tanto semolino, nonchè qualche dvd pornosoft per il ricordo del tempo che fu.


 ti ringrazio e ti accolgo.


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ho una certa età, non ragiono in termini di parità... sono rimasta all'uomo cavaliere!


L'uomo cavaliere è colui che ti invita e paga.
Se l'invito viene da te il gesto non è dovuto. E se poi alla fine ti arrabbi che lui non paga il problema è tuo, non suo

Buscopann


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> davvero, eppure le femmine non fanno altro che offrirmi di essere ingravidate.
> 
> comunque non ho bisogno di essere sterilizzato perchè non ho batteri addosso.


Le femmine appunto, io sono una donna, occorre tutt'altro stile cherì.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

già. infatti proprio non capisco perchè mi debba beccare tutti questi insulti. Durante tutta la cena mi sono comportato da gran signore, nonchè dopo. Se fossi stato davvero come mi dipingete (rozzo, cafone, burino), le avrei ficcato la lingua in bocca, l'avrei scortata fino a casa, mi sarei fatto invitare a salire con una scusa e poi l'avrei trombata. Così non sono. Ma forse sono troppo gentleman per le vostre (vetuste) concezioni.




Buscopann ha detto:


> L'uomo cavaliere è colui che ti invita e paga.
> Se l'invito viene da te il gesto non è dovuto. E se poi alla fine ti arrabbi che lui non paga il problema è tuo, non suo
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> già. infatti proprio non capisco perchè mi debba beccare tutti questi insulti. Durante tutta la cena mi sono comportato da gran signore, nonchè dopo. Se fossi stato davvero come mi dipingete (rozzo, cafone, burino), le avrei ficcato la lingua in bocca, l'avrei scortata fino a casa, mi sarei fatto invitare a salire con una scusa e poi l'avrei trombata. Così non sono. Ma forse sono troppo gentleman per le vostre (vetuste) concezioni.


 ti sei comportato da cafone rozzo e burino qui.
e sai che ti ho difeso per il comportamento della cena.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> già. infatti proprio non capisco perchè mi debba beccare tutti questi insulti. Durante tutta la cena mi sono comportato da gran signore, nonchè dopo. Se fossi stato davvero come mi dipingete (rozzo, cafone, burino), le avrei ficcato la lingua in bocca, l'avrei scortata fino a casa, mi sarei fatto invitare a salire con una scusa e poi l'avrei trombata. Così non sono. Ma forse sono troppo gentleman per le vostre (vetuste) concezioni.


il primo commento che hai ricevuto è stato il mio che ti dava ragione e ti diceva la stessa cosa di buscopan.
Se poi ad un commento reagisci come hai fatto con Minerva io ti rispondo allo stesso modo.
Preferirei hard e non soft il porno. Grazie


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

guarda che io ho reagito solo a degli insulti gratuiti. Rilleggiti il thread. Oppure devo suppore che una femmina, in quanto titolare di pertugi e boccaporto, può anche insultare impunemente?




Grande82 ha detto:


> ti sei comportato da cafone rozzo e burino qui.
> e sai che ti ho difeso per il comportamento della cena.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> guarda che io ho reagito solo a degli insulti gratuiti. Rilleggiti il thread. Oppure devo suppore che una femmina, in quanto titolare di pertugi e boccaporto, può anche insultare impunemente?


guarda che il pertugio e il boccaporto ce li hai anche tu


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

ecco, mi scrivi queste cose e poi come faccio ad essere arrabbiato con te!!!!!!



Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che il pertugio e il boccaporto ce li hai anche tu


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Ora vi sheakero una camomillina


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> guarda che io ho reagito solo a degli insulti gratuiti. Rilleggiti il thread. Oppure devo suppore che una femmina, in quanto titolare di pertugi e boccaporto, può anche insultare impunemente?


1- minerva non insultava te in quanto tale, ma diceva che eri un falso, uno stereotipo: omino di seattle=uomo arrogante e maschilista. si può disquisire e ottenere ragione o ignorare.
2- se si è insultati in un modo che si ritiene non consono ci sono modi invece consoni di rispondere. o non rispondere. A volte, ma solo a volte, i signori sono superiori. e comunque non smettono mai di essere signori........


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> già. infatti proprio non capisco perchè mi debba beccare tutti questi insulti. Durante tutta la cena mi sono comportato da gran signore, nonchè dopo. Se fossi stato davvero come mi dipingete (rozzo, cafone, burino), le avrei ficcato la lingua in bocca, l'avrei scortata fino a casa, mi sarei fatto invitare a salire con una scusa e poi l'avrei trombata. Così non sono. Ma forse sono troppo gentleman per le vostre (vetuste) concezioni.


Quello che ti fa passare dalla parte del torto sono spesso le tue reazioni, anche se in alcuni casi hai ragione come in questo. 
E la cosa l'ha sottolineata anche Asudem.

A tuo favore devo dire che comunque le reazioni di molte donne, anche giustamente comunque, sono di solidarietà verso il proprio sesso e se avessero letto attentamente il tuo post avrebbero prestato attenzione al pezzo in cui tu sottolineavi che era lei che insisteva per invitarti a cena.

Buscopann


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che ti fa passare dalla parte del torto sono spesso le tue reazioni, anche se in alcuni casi hai ragione come in questo.
> E la cosa l'ha sottolineata anche Asudem.
> 
> A tuo favore devo dire che comunque le reazioni di molte donne, anche giustamente comunque, sono di solidarietà verso il proprio sesso e se avessero letto attentamente il tuo post avrebbero prestato attenzione al pezzo in cui tu sottolineavi che era lei che insisteva per invitarti a cena.
> ...



Hai ragione, io sono stata depistata dal prezzo del caffe che si è presa lei e ha pagato lui.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

ok, allora facciamo pace.

andiamo tutti a cena fuori e offro io!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

... comunque non ho ancora risposto a quell'sms ...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ok, allora facciamo pace.
> 
> andiamo tutti a cena fuori e offro io!


io ci sto.
E intendo strafogarmi...


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... comunque non ho ancora risposto a quell'sms ...


Avresti potuto scriverle che la prossima volta la invitavi tu e in quel modo di sentivi autorizzato a offrirle la cena.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ci sto.
> E intendo strafogarmi...


Seeeee...se paga lui 2 involtini primavera a testa e poi chiede il conto

Buscopann


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... comunque non ho ancora risposto a quell'sms ...



Si pero nella Stanza 101 t'ho fatto una dedica è per ridere però eh! Non incominciare n'altra storia.
Detto ciò lei cmq nell'sms ha scritto " ...o no? " Ossia ha lasciato un varco per una risposta.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Avresti potuto scriverle che la prossima volta la invitavi tu e in quel modo di sentivi autorizzato a offrirle la cena.
> 
> Buscopann


Io eviterei una prossima volta


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si pero nella Stanza 101 t'ho fatto una dedica è per ridere però eh! Non incominciare n'altra storia.
> Detto ciò lei cmq nell'sms ha scritto " ...o no? " Ossia ha lasciato un varco per una risposta.


Lui mi sa che i varchi li chiude subito..li scambia per spifferi  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io eviterei una prossima volta


questo lo devono decidere loro due. Ma mi sembra che a lei una prossima volta farebbe piacere dal tono dell'sms

Buscopann


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> questo lo devono decidere loro due. Ma mi sembra che a lei una prossima volta farebbe piacere dal tono dell'sms
> 
> Buscopann



pure secondo me!!!


----------



## Old evergreen (20 Ottobre 2008)

manno'...cioe' pe' 60 euri!! guarda che il fatto di offrire nn significa che sei un gonzo ma e' una dimostrazione di generosita'..che e' uno degli elementi essenziali che le donne apprezzano...e' ineducato mostrare il conto eppoi solo di 50 neuri...'mazza e ti credo che nn te lha data!!!! puoi essere pure gesu' in terra ma sono requisiti essenziali...solo una volta ma sempre il gesto e la signorilita' la devi tirar fuori!!!! presentala a me !!


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

dopo tutte le cazzate che ho letto...non inviterò mai più nessuna a cena...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

incredibile, se ha davvero piacere ad uscire con uno come me, vuol dire che l'umanità è in crisi. Perchè apprezzare uno come me? siamo forse a corto di esseri umani? 



belledejour ha detto:


> pure secondo me!!!





Buscopann ha detto:


> questo lo devono decidere loro due. Ma mi sembra che a lei una prossima volta farebbe piacere dal tono dell'sms
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ok, allora facciamo pace.
> 
> andiamo tutti a cena fuori e offro io!


io faccio pace, ma non essendo stata offesa mi sa che la cena me la pago da sola....  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ... comunque non ho ancora risposto a quell'sms ...


 perchè, volevi pure rispondere? se non è in equilibrio con te (e non solo ieri, ma anche in altre occasioni) vuol dire che non avete il medesimo approccio alle cose! E chiudila qui!
Se no, caro mio, buttati, ma senza essere prevenuto... e con l'idea che potrebbe essere la signora insonne.......... te la senti?


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Ottobre 2008)

Prova a rispondere in modo carino, e vedi!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> incredibile, se ha davvero piacere ad uscire con uno come me, vuol dire che l'umanità è in crisi. Perchè apprezzare uno come me? siamo forse a corto di esseri umani?




















insò, vabbè, mandami il numero in pm, che ti invito io! (però belle ha la precedenza, eh!?!?)


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

ps: rettifico..inviterei asu, ma poi al momento del conto la mollo al ristorante e la aspetto in macchina (la sua ovviamente)


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

mi pare che gia ce l'hai. Te lo lasciai sul comodino prima di andare via con i 5 asterischi.




Grande82 ha detto:


> insò, vabbè, mandami il numero in pm, che ti invito io! (però belle ha la precedenza, eh!?!?)


 

anzi, io le farei pure pagare la benzina e poi, a sfregio, le righerei la macchina dalla parte del passeggero (in modo che non se ne accorge subito)



Italia1 ha detto:


> ps: rettifico..inviterei asu, ma poi al momento del conto la mollo al ristorante e la aspetto in macchina (la sua ovviamente)


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> anzi, io le farei pure pagare la benzina e poi, a sfregio, le righerei la macchina dalla parte del passeggero (in modo che non se ne accorge subito)


una botticina alle ginocchia con una mazza da baseball no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...


tu sei uno ******* cafone arrogante. 
 Detto questo, una volta che ti sei alzato per andare in bagno dopo aver lasciato i 25 euro sul tavolo, io avrei oagato per intero, ti avrei lasciato i tuoi soldi lì e uscito dal bagno non mi avresti trovata.

ora vedo gli altri che hanno scritto


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non sarà un caso che sei ancora solo e sognante la tipa di una volta?
> 
> Sii coerente allora: le tipe di una volta, quelle che assomigliano tanto a mammina, se uscivano NON pagavano... MAI!
> 
> ...


 


Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusate se insisto.
> 
> *Ma la galanteria fine a se stessa è morta?*
> 
> ...


Quoto feddy e verena..

Però bisogna dire che la ragazza ha fatto due errori:

1- uscire con te
2- inviarti l'sms


Per curiosità, tu le hai risposto e se sì, cosa?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

eccone altre 2! secondo me, cara Emmanuelle, spari sentenze senza sapere nulla di situazioni, realtà, nature. Sei troppo garibaldina e macellaia.  



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu sei uno ******* cafone arrogante.
> Detto questo, una volta che ti sei alzato per andare in bagno dopo aver lasciato i 25 euro sul tavolo, io avrei oagato per intero, ti avrei lasciato i tuoi soldi lì e uscito dal bagno non mi avresti trovata.
> 
> ora vedo gli altri che hanno scritto





Vulvia ha detto:


> Quoto feddy e verena..
> 
> Però bisogna dire che la ragazza ha fatto due errori:
> 
> ...


non ho risposto, ma secondo me la tizia non ha fatto un errore ad uscire con me, visto che mi ha fatto molto divertire ed è stata piacevole.


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2008)

*............*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu sei uno ******* cafone arrogante.
> Detto questo, una volta che ti sei alzato per andare in bagno dopo aver lasciato i 25 euro sul tavolo, io avrei oagato per intero, ti avrei lasciato i tuoi soldi lì e uscito dal bagno non mi avresti trovata.
> 
> ora vedo gli altri che hanno scritto


Stessa cosa, ma lasciavo i suoi soldi come mancia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> eccone altre 2! secondo me, cara Emmanuelle, spari sentenze senza sapere nulla di situazioni, realtà, nature. Sei troppo garibaldina e macellaia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


messa così, tu non hai fatto un errore ad uscire con lei...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

insonne, vieni a cena con me?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sono un uomo, pretendo di dividere, nn vorrei che tu pensassi che se pago io poi voglia qualcosa da te in cambio...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> anzi, io le farei pure pagare la benzina e poi, a sfregio, le righerei la macchina dalla parte del passeggero (in modo che non se ne accorge subito)





Italia1 ha detto:


> una botticina alle ginocchia con una mazza da baseball no?


è il mio destino. Tutti gli uomini che mi muoiono dietro sono dei cafoni arroganti e maleducati..dovrò farmene una ragione.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stessa cosa, ma lasciavo i suoi soldi come mancia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e facevo la ******* col cameriere


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è il mio destino. Tutti gli uomini che mi muoiono dietro sono dei cafoni arroganti e maleducati..dovrò farmene una ragione.


megalomani vorrai dire...


----------



## Old sperella (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> insonne, vieni a cena con me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> eccone altre 2! secondo me, cara Emmanuelle, spari sentenze senza sapere nulla di situazioni, realtà, nature. Sei troppo garibaldina e macellaia.


io per risponderti mi baso solo sull'immagine del ***** che vuoi dare scrivendo qui sopra certe bestialità; ti ripeto sei cafone nella forma e, dalle mie parti, la forma è meza sostanza; detto questo ci sta che poteva pagare lei, avendoti invitato.
Se ti ha divertita è segno che è una donna intelligente quindi ha capito il gesto che hai fatto pagando la metà del conto e rifugiandoti in bagno: è qui che ha sbagliato: ti ripeto, io ti avrei offerto la cena ma nn mi avresti vista più, non perchè la dovessi ofrire tu per forza, ma per la cafonaggine dei modi.

Mi dai della macellaia.....sta' attento con quell'avatar.....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è il mio destino. Tutti gli uomini che mi muoiono dietro sono dei cafoni arroganti e maleducati..dovrò farmene una ragione.


non è vero, ti ho fatto una proposta di matrimonio carinissima a suo tempo e tu l'hai rifiutata!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e nn ti avrei neanche fatto pagare cena se fossimo usciti insieme!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> megalomani vorrai dire...


pur di stupirmi e sorprendermi mi tirerebbero una mazzata sulle ginocchia!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Mi dai della macellaia.....sta' attento con quell'avatar.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stessa cosa, ma lasciavo i suoi soldi come mancia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oddio mi sto imbrujendo.....uh madonnina mia bella.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


>


 anche tu col tuo cornettino...


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pur di stupirmi e sorprendermi mi tirerebbero una mazzata sulle ginocchia!!


stupirti non lo so ma sorprenderti di sicuro...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> stupirti non lo so ma sorprenderti di sicuro...


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


ti sei rassegnata?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche tu col tuo cornettino...


beh, una macellaio col corno...


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> eccone altre 2! secondo me, cara Emmanuelle, spari sentenze senza sapere nulla di situazioni, realtà, nature. Sei troppo garibaldina e macellaia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insonne, cosa vuoi che ti dica? Vedo che non leggi attentamente gli interventi. Tu non sei uscito con un'amicona, sei uscito *accettando* un gioco di seduzione. E allora avresti "duvuto" essere galante. Così hai solo fatto il "pidocchioso".
Non credo che lei avesse la "pretesa" di vedersi offrire la cena: vi siete fatti un test reciprocamente ma queste schermaglie non portano da nessuna parte. Tanto vale non uscire nemmeno e cenare da soli a casa propria. Lasciati dire che lasci trapelare un mondo interiore tristissimo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> beh, una macellaio col corno...


 anche tu col tuo, cornettino.....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti sei rassegnata?


ancora qualche complimento e te la smollo!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ancora qualche complimento e te la smollo!!


un tanto al kilo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















(si parlava di macellai)


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

che simpatica compagnia di scanzonati e allegri bricconi !


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> che simpatica compagnia di scanzonati e allegri bricconi !


ma 2, che siano 2, risate ogni tanto te le fai?
adesso non dirmi che te le fai con mia sorella e che cadete dal letto per questo , però...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stessa cosa, ma lasciavo i suoi soldi come mancia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'ho pensato anche io ma non volevo risultare troppo sborona


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2008)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ho pensato anche io ma non volevo risultare troppo sborona


Ci si adegua "momentaneamente" alla compagnia giusto per lanciare un messaggio eloquente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> *Insonne, cosa vuoi che ti dica? Vedo che non leggi attentamente gli interventi. Tu non sei uscito con un'amicona, sei uscito accettando un gioco di seduzione. E allora avresti "duvuto" essere galante. Così hai solo fatto il "pidocchioso".*
> Non credo che lei avesse la "pretesa" di vedersi offrire la cena: vi siete fatti un test reciprocamente ma queste schermaglie non portano da nessuna parte. Tanto vale non uscire nemmeno e cenare da soli a casa propria. Lasciati dire che lasci trapelare un mondo interiore tristissimo.


Ma che femminona da quintale che sei!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ci si adegua "momentaneamente" alla compagnia giusto per lanciare un messaggio eloquente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bhe' a quel punto rendi i 25 euro e ne cacci altri 30 per la mancia...  la rasoiata se va data, va data mortale


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

domanda:"se la galanteria si esplica in altri comportamenti meno che pagare il conto va bene lo stesso o è la discriminante principale?"


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> domanda:"se la galanteria si esplica in altri comportamenti meno che pagare il conto va bene lo stesso o è la discriminante principale?"


Per un uomo come insonne che basa tutto sul soldo e' fondamentale...


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per un uomo come insonne che basa tutto sul soldo e' fondamentale...


lettrice....lettrice...io intendevo in generale..


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

scusate poi...personalmente se di cafoneria si vuole parlare, io punterei sulla frase "devi sudare per avermi" 1.000.000.000 di volte peggio del comportamento sul conto...veramente non vi capisco...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lettrice....lettrice...io intendevo in generale..



Non puoi... non e' una costante ma una variante... certo che se non mi offre mai una cena per me e' un uomo non interessato a me... per i motivi che ho gia' spiegato


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non puoi... non e' una costante ma una variante... certo che se non mi offre mai una cena per me e' un uomo non interessato a me... per i motivi che ho gia' spiegato


ma che discorso è?
e il contrario non potrebbe essere?
ma dico...io i soldi non li trovo sui muri...e presumo che la signora in questione (a meno che non sia disoccupata e allora anche le sigarette e le caramelline per l'alito) faccia altrettanto....per quale assurdo motivo io uomo non dovrei aspettarmi lo stesso?


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'uomo cavaliere è colui che ti invita e paga.
> Se l'invito viene da te il gesto non è dovuto. E se poi alla fine ti arrabbi che lui non paga il problema è tuo, non suo
> 
> Buscopann



Ma non se ne parla proprio!!!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Ottobre 2008)

*Italia1*



Italia1 ha detto:


> lettrice....lettrice...io intendevo in generale..


La galanteria é solo una forma al femminile del galateo... é chiaro che riguarda tutto...il conto in sé non é basilare ma poiché l'uso é che l'uomo sia cavaliere, salvo accordi o intese precedenti, anche se l'invito lo ha fatto la donna, non essendoci rapporti di compagnoneria, sarebbe stato elegante che avesse pagato lui. 
Non sono andati Chez Maxime O alla Tour d'Argent... 50 euri...
Poi poteva cancellarla e pensarla da pezzentella finché voleva, ma dopo essersi comportato da signore. 
La differenza é tutta lì, essere comunque un signore o far "intendere" a tutti i costi che lui é furbo ed a lui non la si fa...?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> che simpatica compagnia di scanzonati e allegri bricconi !


hi hi hi...non so che darei per avervi a cena stasera...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> domanda:"se la galanteria si esplica in altri comportamenti meno che pagare il conto va bene lo stesso o è la discriminante principale?"


 perchè lo chiedi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma non se ne parla proprio!!!!


approfittateuse....


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè lo chiedi?


perchè aspetto  che qualcuna mi inviti a cena...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè aspetto  che qualcuna mi inviti a cena...


il pilù ha avanzato delle crocchette...gradisci??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè aspetto che qualcuna mi inviti a cena...


 ci vieni avec moi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La galanteria é solo una forma al femminile del galateo... é chiaro che riguarda tutto...il conto in sé non é basilare ma poiché l'uso é che l'uomo sia cavaliere, salvo accordi o intese precedenti, anche se l'invito lo ha fatto la donna, non essendoci rapporti di compagnoneria, sarebbe stato elegante che avesse pagato lui.
> Non sono andati Chez Maxime O alla Tour d'Argent... 50 euri...
> Poi poteva cancellarla e pensarla da pezzentella finché voleva, ma dopo essersi comportato da signore.
> La differenza é tutta lì, essere comunque un signore o far "intendere" a tutti i costi che lui é furbo ed a lui non la si fa...??
> ...


ma l'uso de che?


----------



## Old sperella (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il pilù ha avanzato delle crocchette...gradisci??


 pensavo ci saresti andata  giù con lassativi & simili


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ci vieni avec moi?


ok...al momento del conto vado in bagno, ma la mia metà te la scordi....


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il pilù ha avanzato delle crocchette...gradisci??


se l'accompagni anche con dell'acqua del rubinetto e un po' di ciappi avoja...
...ce l'hai un ficus benjamin in casa?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> pensavo ci saresti andata  giù con lassativi & simili


con quel che costano??


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se l'accompagni anche con dell'acqua del rubinetto e un po' di ciappi avoja...
> ...ce l'hai un ficus benjamin in casa?


sì


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> con quel che costano??


se volevi che ti offrissi una cena bastava lo dicessi...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma che discorso è?
> e il contrario non potrebbe essere?
> ma dico...io i soldi non li trovo sui muri...e presumo che la signora in questione (a meno che non sia disoccupata e allora anche le sigarette e le caramelline per l'alito) faccia altrettanto....per quale assurdo motivo io uomo non dovrei aspettarmi lo stesso?


Infatti ho spiegato prima... sono una persona molto generosa i braccini corti non mi piacciono... guarda non deve essere una cena in mega ristorante, non me ne frega una mazza... ma ci deve essere un' investimento ovviamente reciproco.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì


ok aloora...ghe pensi mi....


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti ho spiegato prima... sono una persona molto generosa i braccini corti non mi piacciono... guarda non deve essere una cena in mega ristorante, non me ne frega una mazza... ma ci deve essere *un' investimento ovviamente reciproco*.


ah! finalement...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Aggiungo che un uomo a cena non lo invito... che ognuno mantenga i suoi ruoli


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ah! finalement...



Caprone guarda che l'ho scritto anche prima.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok...al momento del conto vado in bagno, ma la mia metà te la scordi....


 ti devo sempre due cene


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aggiungo che un uomo a cena non lo invito... che ognuno mantenga i suoi ruoli


e quindi quello che hai scritto su è pura teoria...l'investimento reciproco è per tutti e due emotivo ma solo per l'uomo è anche pecuniario...
perchè immagino se tu non lo inviti e lo fa lui debba pagare perchè se ti ha invitato..altrimenti se nemmeno lui ti invita non si va avanti...
non sono d'accordo proprio per una cippa...


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma non se ne parla proprio!!!!


E perchè non se ne parlerebbe proprio scusa? Per quale motivo se TU inviti un uomo a cena lui è d'obbligo che ti paghi la cena?

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti devo sempre due cene


ah si? non ricordavo, ma mò me  lo segno...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e quindi quello che hai scritto su è pura teoria...l'investimento reciproco è per tutti e due emotivo ma solo per l'uomo è anche pecuniario...
> perchè immagino se tu non lo inviti e lo fa lui debba pagare perchè se ti ha invitato..altrimenti se nemmeno lui ti invita non si va avanti...
> non sono d'accordo proprio per una cippa...


Ma quando mai!

Guarda anche se mi invitano e arriva il conto porto sempre fuori il borsello... se offre lui stai tranquillo che offriro' o da bere o faro' un regalo o paghero' al prossimo giro.

Sta di fatto che *l'iniziativa* AL DI LA DI CHI ANDRA' A PAGARE va presa dall'uomo!


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E perchè non se ne parlerebbe proprio scusa? Per quale motivo se TU inviti un uomo a cena lui è d'obbligo che ti paghi la cena?
> 
> Buscopann


Ma non mi passa neanche per la testa di invitare un uomo!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma non mi passa neanche per la testa di invitare un uomo!!!!!


Grazie Holly


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aggiungo che un uomo a cena non lo invito... che ognuno mantenga i suoi ruoli


Ecco..questo è un altro discorso

Perchè se si invertono i ruoli per quello che riguarda l'invito non si può poi avere la pretesa che al momento del conto, ma solo in quel momento, vengano mantenuti

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai!
> 
> Guarda anche se mi invitano e arriva il conto porto sempre fuori il borsello... se offre lui stai tranquillo che offriro' o da bere o faro' un regalo o paghero' al prossimo giro.
> 
> Sta di fatto che *l'iniziativa* AL DI LA DI CHI ANDRA' A PAGARE va presa dall'uomo!


ah! ok...
nun te 'ngazza'


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma non mi passa neanche per la testa di invitare un uomo!!!!!


Ah ok..Questo è un altro discorso

Buscopann


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia 1, hai proprio messo in evidenza la fallacità e l'ipocrisia del discorso di lettrice.

l'idea di fondo di Lettrice e delle altre è: "Io sono donna e quindi tu uomo mi devi pagare la cena, l'hai capito sì o no? La mia vulva è il potere più grande che esista su di te, piccolo e stupido omuncolo. Comunque ancjhe se accetto il tuo invito o ti invito a cena io e tu paghi (perchè DEVI), non ti aspettare che te la do, eh? sia ben chiaro. Anzi, per tutto il resto della cena ti stordirò di chiaccere sui quanto mi hanno trattata male i miei ex a ti trifolerò le palle su come non esistano più gli uomini di una volta".

... uomini... RIBELLIAMOCI !







Italia1 ha detto:


> e quindi quello che hai scritto su è pura teoria...l'investimento reciproco è per tutti e due emotivo ma solo per l'uomo è anche pecuniario...
> perchè immagino se tu non lo inviti e lo fa lui debba pagare perchè se ti ha invitato..altrimenti se nemmeno lui ti invita non si va avanti...
> non sono d'accordo proprio per una cippa...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco..questo è un altro discorso
> 
> Perchè se si invertono i ruoli per quello che riguarda l'invito non si può poi avere la pretesa che al momento del conto, ma solo in quel momento, vengano mantenuti
> 
> Buscopann



Ok andiamo oltre la questione del conto... poi vi incazzate quando vi si dice che pensate sempre al soldo


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Italia 1, hai proprio messo in evidenza la fallacità e l'ipocrisia del discorso di lettrice.
> 
> l'idea di fondo di Lettrice e delle altre è: "Io sono donna e quindi tu uomo mi devi pagare la cena, l'hai capito sì o no? La mia vulva è il potere più grande che esista su di te, piccolo e stupido omuncolo. Comunque ancjhe se accetto il tuo invito o ti invito a cena io e tu paghi (perchè DEVI), non ti aspettare che te la do, eh? sia ben chiaro. Anzi, per tutto il resto della cena ti stordirò di chiaccere sui quanto mi hanno trattata male i miei ex a ti trifolerò le palle su come non esistano più gli uomini di una volta".
> 
> ... uomini... RIBELLIAMOCI !



Sei in errore... guarda l'ho scritto bello chiaro... tra l'altro la mia vulva non va via con una cena!


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai!
> 
> Guarda anche se mi invitano e arriva il conto porto sempre fuori il borsello... se offre lui stai tranquillo che offriro' o da bere o faro' un regalo o paghero' al prossimo giro.
> 
> *Sta di fatto che l'iniziativa AL DI LA DI CHI ANDRA' A PAGARE va presa dall'uomo*!


Su questo ti quoto in pieno.
Se al momento del conto, che pago sempre io però, la donna che sta con me non fa neanche il gesto di prendere il portafogli un pò ci rimango male...Se non lo fa pure la seconda volta comincio a stizzirmi..Se non lo fa la terza volta la mando a cagare

Buscopann


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ah si? non ricordavo, ma mò me lo segno...


 cazzarola m'e putev sparagnà....
senti...ma...se cucino io è lo stesso.....?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

ma come si fa a uscire con una arroccata su simili schemi mentali? ma come fai a passare una serata gioiosa con una che aspetta di essere invitata? ma fatemi capire, ma tirandola pensate che le vostre azioni salgano? io una così non la porto manco a prendere un cappuccino. 



Holly ha detto:


> Ma non mi passa neanche per la testa di invitare un uomo!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok andiamo oltre la questione del conto... poi vi incazzate quando vi si dice che pensate sempre al soldo


non è questa la questione...indipendenza, libertà, ecc.. e poi vi scende un uomo sotto i gambaletti se non vi paga la cena...magari non tu...*forse*...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Su questo ti quoto in pieno.
> Se al momento del conto, che pago sempre io però, la donna che sta con me *non fa neanche il gesto di prendere il portafogli un pò ci rimango male*...Se non lo fa pure la seconda volta comincio a stizzirmi..Se non lo fa la terza volta la mando a cagare
> 
> Buscopann



E su questo ti do ragione io!

Il pagare non deve essere essere una pretesa altrimenti perde completamente di significato.
Deve essere spontaneo e sincero..


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E perchè non se ne parlerebbe proprio scusa? Per quale motivo se TU inviti un uomo a cena lui è d'obbligo che ti paghi la cena?
> 
> Buscopann


Scusa Buscopann, se una ragazza ti invita a cena e tu ti rendi conto benissimo che stai accettando un appuntamento galante, fai pagare lei?


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cazzarola m'e putev sparagnà....
> senti...ma...se cucino io è lo stesso.....?




















è meglio!


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok andiamo oltre la questione del conto... poi vi incazzate quando vi si dice che pensate sempre al soldo


Assolutamente no. Io al soldo non ci penso proprio..Anche se il conto fosse molto alto. E' una questione di classe non pretendere che qualcosa ti sia dovuto perchè abbiamo dei ruoli da ricoprire.
I ruoli ci sono nei film..Ma nella vita gli attori e le attrici mi piacciono poco.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Scusa Buscopann, se una ragazza ti invita a cena e tu ti rendi conto benissimo che stai accettando un appuntamento galante, fai pagare lei?


No..pago io. Ma se lei al momento del conto non fa neanche il gesto stai sicura che lei si paga la sua metà

Buscopann


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma non mi passa neanche per la testa di invitare un uomo!!!!!


a me sì; l'ho fatto e ho pagato io; la seconda volta mi ha invitata lui ed ha pagato lui; la terza volta è andato alla cassa e non me ne sono nemmeno accorta ma poi ci son rimasta benissimo. Risposta di lui: "la prima volta te l'ho fatta passare perchè nn mi andava di litigare....ma con una donna pago io, con un amico uomo si fa a metà"


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Italia 1, hai proprio messo in evidenza la fallacità e l'ipocrisia del discorso di lettrice.
> 
> l'idea di fondo di Lettrice e delle altre è: "Io sono donna e quindi tu uomo mi devi pagare la cena, l'hai capito sì o no? La mia vulva è il potere più grande che esista su di te, piccolo e stupido omuncolo. Comunque ancjhe se accetto il tuo invito o ti invito a cena io e tu paghi (perchè DEVI), non ti aspettare che te la do, eh? sia ben chiaro. Anzi, per tutto il resto della cena ti stordirò di chiaccere sui quanto mi hanno trattata male i miei ex a ti trifolerò le palle su come non esistano più gli uomini di una volta".
> 
> ... uomini... RIBELLIAMOCI !


beh...non esageriamo, bin laden dei rapporti.....


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non è questa la questione...indipendenza, libertà, ecc.. e poi vi scende un uomo sotto i gambaletti se non vi paga la cena...magari non tu...*forse*...


Se ho interesse per quell'uomo si mi cade sotto le scarpe perche' penso non nutra lo stesso interesse nei miei confronti... se e' un amico non mi pongo neanche il problema... 

Indipendenza e liberta' che casso c'entrano?


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma come si fa a uscire con una arroccata su simili schemi mentali? ma come fai a passare una serata gioiosa con una che aspetta di essere invitata? ma fatemi capire, ma tirandola pensate che le vostre azioni salgano? io una così non la porto manco a prendere un cappuccino.



Me ne farò una ragione...   

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non cambio di una virgola il mio modo di pensare, ma d'altronde siamo di generazioni diverse... ovviamente, non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta e la galanteria è un termine ormai obsoleto!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

guarda che se tu paghi la prima cena, non ce ne sarà una seconda !!!! (perchè lei pensa: eccolo là, sto fesso è come tutti gli altri). Altro che galanteria. La galanteria andava bene nel secolo scorso. 
Adesso le donne sono le prime a schifare chi è galante. L'importante è essere belli e/o danarosi. solo quello.
Non è la galanteria ad essere importante. Provate a vedere se al tavolo con una tizia c'è George Clooney o Briatore che si comincia a scaccolare ed a mollare peti, se la tizia non gliela da uguale.
Provate ad immaginare invece un tizio bruttino o povero che sta a cena con una ed è un perfetto gentiluomo che paga e le apre la portiera della macchina. Quel tizio risulterà talmente patetico che non ci sarà una seconda cena (perchè la tizia dovrà uscire con Clooney o Briatore).





Buscopann ha detto:


> Su questo ti quoto in pieno.
> Se al momento del conto, che pago sempre io però, la donna che sta con me non fa neanche il gesto di prendere il portafogli un pò ci rimango male...Se non lo fa pure la seconda volta comincio a stizzirmi..Se non lo fa la terza volta la mando a cagare
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a me sì; l'ho fatto e ho pagato io; la seconda volta mi ha invitata lui ed ha pagato lui; la terza volta è andato alla cassa e non me ne sono nemmeno accorta ma poi ci son rimasta benissimo. Risposta di lui: "la prima volta te l'ho fatta passare perchè nn mi andava di litigare....ma con una donna pago io, con un amico uomo si fa a metà"


Questo è il comune evolvere di un rapporto anche di semplice amicizia tra un uomo e una donna.
Io mi comporto tale e quale a lui.
Solo che se esco con una donna che mi invita a lei e poi lei non fa nemmeno il gesto la prima volta che portano il conto penso che sia un pò stronza.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> guarda che se tu paghi la prima cena, non ce ne sarà una seconda !!!! (perchè lei pensa: eccolo là, sto fesso è come tutti gli altri). Altro che galanteria. La galanteria andava bene nel secolo scorso.
> Adesso le donne sono le prime a schifare chi è galante. L'importante è essere belli e/o danarosi. solo quello.
> Non è la galanteria ad essere importante. Provate a vedere se al tavolo con una tizia c'è George Clooney o Briatore che si comincia a scaccolare ed a mollare peti, se la tizia non gliela da uguale.
> Provate ad immaginare invece un tizio bruttino o povero che sta a cena con una ed è un perfetto gentiluomo che paga e le apre la portiera della macchina. Quel tizio risulterà talmente patetico che non ci sarà una seconda cena (perchè la tizia dovrà uscire con Clooney o Briatore).


A volte scrivi di quelle cagate che non riesco a capire se le pensi davvero..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se ho interesse per quell'uomo si mi cade sotto le scarpe perche' penso non nutra lo stesso interesse nei miei confronti... se e' un amico non mi pongo neanche il problema...
> 
> Indipendenza e liberta' che casso c'entrano?


perchè non potrebbe pensare la stessa cosa di te se tu non gli paghi la cena, e cioè che non nutri tutto questo interesse per lui?
ma scherziamo? l'interesse passa per il pagamento di un conto?
mah!
se mi invita una donna e però poi non mi paga interamente la cena mi frega poco...mi scende se mi annoio, se mi dice "devi sudare per avermi"..si messaggia con altri durantre la cena...
ari-mah!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Io al soldo non ci penso proprio..Anche se il conto fosse molto alto. E' una questione di classe non pretendere che qualcosa ti sia dovuto perchè abbiamo dei ruoli da ricoprire.
> I ruoli ci sono nei film..Ma nella vita gli attori e le attrici mi piacciono poco.
> 
> Buscopann


Non e' una questione di recitare... c'e' chi recita e' vero... ma io parlo dei primi incontri... proprio delle prime uscite in cui fa la differenza per entrambi!
Se fossi un uomo e notassi che lei non fa cenno la manderei a cagare dopo aver pagato... lo stesso avrei fatto se fossi stata la tipa di insonne...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo è il comune evolvere di un rapporto anche di semplice amicizia tra un uomo e una donna.
> Io mi comporto tale e quale a lui.
> Solo che se esco con una donna che mi invita a lei e poi lei non fa nemmeno il gesto la prima volta che portano il conto penso che sia un pò stronza.
> 
> Buscopann


se può servire a pareggiare i conti....una volta uno m'ha invitato a cena e ha fatto pagare me ....cioè ha detto proprio, col conto in tavola, "beh, fai tu?"


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> guarda che se tu paghi la prima cena, non ce ne sarà una seconda !!!! (perchè lei pensa: eccolo là, sto fesso è come tutti gli altri). Altro che galanteria. La galanteria andava bene nel secolo scorso.
> Adesso le donne sono le prime a schifare chi è galante. L'importante è essere belli e/o danarosi. solo quello.
> Non è la galanteria ad essere importante. Provate a vedere se al tavolo con una tizia c'è George Clooney o Briatore che si comincia a scaccolare ed a mollare peti, se la tizia non gliela da uguale.
> Provate ad immaginare invece un tizio bruttino o povero che sta a cena con una ed è un perfetto gentiluomo che paga e le apre la portiera della macchina. Quel tizio risulterà talmente patetico che non ci sarà una seconda cena (perchè la tizia dovrà uscire con Clooney o Briatore).


Io mi arrendo, con uno che pensa queste cose... mi ritiro.
Non si può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio!
E Briatore, può andare a farsi benedire, lui e tutti i suoi soldi!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..pago io. Ma se lei al momento del conto non fa neanche il gesto stai sicura che lei si paga la sua metà
> 
> Buscopann


apperò.. devo essere di un'altra generazione perchè io ho pure degli amici (solo amici) con i quali non si può neanche pensare di "trattare" (poi naturalmente mi sdebito con regali)..

per curiosità posso chiederti quanti anni hai?

E Insonne è sui 33 - 35 o sbaglio?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma non mi passa neanche per la testa di invitare un uomo!!!!!


neanche a me!


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Me ne farò una ragione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly che bello non avere 25/35anni di questi giorni eh?


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se può servire a pareggiare i conti....una volta uno m'ha invitato a cena e ha fatto pagare me ....cioè ha detto proprio, col conto in tavola, "beh, fai tu?"


perchè devi farmi fare 'ste figuracce? eh?


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Holly che bello non avere 25/35anni di questi giorni eh?



L'hai detto!!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè non potrebbe pensare la stessa cosa di te se tu non gli paghi la cena, e cioè che non nutri tutto questo interesse per lui?
> ma scherziamo? l'interesse passa per il pagamento di un conto?
> mah!
> se mi invita una donna e però poi non mi paga interamente la cena mi frega poco...mi scende se mi annoio, se mi dice "devi sudare per avermi"..si messaggia con altri durantre la cena...
> ari-mah!


Alex segui tutto il discorso porco dinci!

Rileggi il thread di Verena quando maglioncino giallo offre di dividere la spesa della cuccetta... ecco io parlo di questi gesti.

Non mi arrocco sulla mia **** pretendendo che qualcuno mi paghi la cena


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

ma che stai a dì? hai detto prima che se uno non ti paga la cena non ti vede più?!?!?!



Lettrice ha detto:


> E su questo ti do ragione io!
> 
> Il pagare non deve essere essere una pretesa altrimenti perde completamente di significato.
> Deve essere spontaneo e sincero..


 
Ma perchè, l'interesse per una lo dimostri pagandole la cena? Guarda che la tizia mi è caduta talmente sotto le scarpe non facendo neppure il gesto di pagare che, come anche mi è stato consigliato qui, ho pensato di pagare tutto io e mandarla a cagare.

lo sai che una volta sono uscito con una tizia, quando ancora ero coglione, e lei mi ha  portato a cena fuori in un ristorante vicino via veneto. La serata è stata disastrosa. Al momento di pagare, come al solito, il nulla. Ho pagato io. Sono sparito e non l'ho più cercata. Poi dopo ho saputo che è andata in giro a dire a degli amici in Comune che era uscita con me sebbene non le piacessi (!!!!!). Quella cena mi è costata 140 Euro 4 anni fa!



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se ho interesse per quell'uomo si mi cade sotto le scarpe perche' penso non nutra lo stesso interesse nei miei confronti... se e' un amico non mi pongo neanche il problema...
> 
> Indipendenza e liberta' che casso c'entrano?


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> L'hai detto!!!


Una volta tanto siamo state fortunate


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> apperò.. devo essere di un'altra generazione perchè io ho pure degli amici (solo amici) con i quali non si può neanche pensare di "trattare" (poi naturalmente mi sdebito con regali)..
> 
> per curiosità posso chiederti quanti anni hai?
> 
> E Insonne è sui 33 - 35 o sbaglio?


35. 

Ma scusa..Ma a te pare bello non fare neanche il gesto? Lo trovo parecchio offensivo quanto un uomo che non paga la cena.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A volte scrivi di quelle cagate che non riesco a capire se le pensi davvero..
> 
> Buscopann


sarà un progetto pure lui...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè devi farmi fare 'ste figuracce? eh?


ma se hai sempre pagato tu per me...


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alex segui tutto il discorso porco dinci!
> 
> Rileggi il thread di Verena quando maglioncino giallo offre di dividere la spesa della cuccetta... ecco io parlo di questi gesti.
> 
> Non mi arrocco sulla mia **** pretendendo che qualcuno mi paghi la cena


non lo pretendi ma se non lo fa comunque ti scende sotto le ginocchia...o ho capito male io?


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma se hai sempre pagato tu per me...


ssssssssssssshhhhhhh...non dirlo che sto cercando di farmi una reputazione di scroccone...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non lo pretendi ma se non lo fa comunque ti scende sotto le ginocchia...o ho capito male io?


Si e' ti ho spiegato anche perche'.

Ho spiegato che non e' una pretesa


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se può servire a pareggiare i conti....una volta uno m'ha invitato a cena e ha fatto pagare me ....cioè ha detto proprio, col conto in tavola, "beh, fai tu?"


Beh...il lui in questione era un idiota 

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e' ti ho spiegato anche perche'.
> 
> Ho spiegato che non e' una pretesa


ma l'ho capito!!!!!!! è che proprio non riesco ad accettare che un interesse scemi perchè anche se non pretesa una cena non venga pagata...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

se mi inviti tu ed insisti anche, fanchiulo paghi pure! Altrimenti fai a meno di invitarmi. E' una cosa alquanto scortese. Il messaggio poi poteva infilarselo su per il cul.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

come non è una pretesa? "Se non paga mi scende sotto le scarpe" non è una pretesa? Aho, ma che hai mangiato il leerdammer avariato? 



Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e' ti ho spiegato anche perche'.
> 
> Ho spiegato che non e' una pretesa


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ssssssssssssshhhhhhh...non dirlo che sto cercando di farmi una reputazione di scroccone...


Qui si vede l'incomunicabilità tra uomini e donne..Io e te abbiamo solo detto che non deve essere tutto dovuto..E loro pensano che è bello non avere 25/35 anni di questi tempi

Buscopann


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Holly che bello non avere 25/35anni di questi giorni eh?





Holly ha detto:


> L'hai detto!!!


fosse solo la cena pagata ma è un discorso più ampio che comprende la *solidarietà*, vedi all'estremo i casi di Ellina ma anche per es. di una mia amica che è stata mollata dal marito perchè non riusciva a sopportare l'idea di mantenerla (pur essendo abbiente) nel periodo in cui lei ha perduto il lavoro.. (lei della mia età 39 anni, lui 35)


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

comunque essere, anche se non totalmente, d'accordo con insonne mi preoccupa non poco...volevo dirlo..così, per mera informazione...


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Qui si vede l'incomunicabilità tra uomini e donne..Io e te abbiamo solo detto che non deve essere tutto dovuto..E loro pensano che *è bello non avere 25/35 anni di questi tempi*
> 
> Buscopann



... e questo vale per tanti, tantissimi altri motivi


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> 35.
> 
> Ma scusa..Ma a te pare bello non fare neanche il gesto? Lo trovo parecchio offensivo quanto un uomo che non paga la cena.
> 
> Buscopann


non siamo mica nel 1920 quando le donne stavano a casa a far la calzetta. Adesso lavorano, vogliono e ottengono l'indipendenza, sono ricche e sanno come gira il mondo. Allora ******.o, se mi inviti a cena e vuoi pure che ti pago sei sulla buona strada per andartene a farti fottere. Non è per i soldi in se, che contano meno di niente 25 euro, è il principio.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> comunque essere, anche se non totalmente, d'accordo con insonne mi preoccupa non poco...volevo dirlo..così, per mera informazione...


io mi sarei pure scazzato nel pagare quei 25 euro pensa.


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e questo vale per tanti, tantissimi altri motivi


Beh...a questo punto sarebbe interessante sapere anche quali

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Qui si vede l'incomunicabilità tra uomini e donne..Io e te abbiamo solo detto che non deve essere tutto dovuto..E loro pensano che è bello non avere 25/35 anni di questi tempi
> 
> Buscopann


appunto!
se posso e mi fa piacere pago sempre io!
ma non è che deve essere dovuto come un balzello....


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma l'ho capito!!!!!!! è che proprio non riesco ad accettare che un interesse scemi perchè anche se non pretesa una cena non venga pagata...


L'interesse scende perche' penso che quell'uomo non ha intenzione di investire niente su di me... ti assicuro e' una formula comprovata in anni di uscite!

Anche Apu aveva il braccino corto di fatto nella relazione non ha mai investito un *****! E non soldi ma proprio tutto... al contrario io ho investito in tutto... 

Il braccino corto per la mia esperienza lo e' a 360 cazzi di gradi


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

ma che cavolo c'entra ?!?!?!




Vulvia ha detto:


> fosse solo la cena pagata ma è un discorso più ampio che comprende la *solidarietà*, vedi all'estremo i casi di Ellina ma anche per es. di una mia amica che è stata mollata dal marito perchè non riusciva a sopportare l'idea di mantenerla (pur essendo abbiente) nel periodo in cui lei ha perduto il lavoro.. (lei della mia età 39 anni, lui 35)


 
E' bello fare proseliti. Manca solo che diventi bello, simpatico e che ti cresca il kissinger.... ma sarà difficile!!!!



Italia1 ha detto:


> comunque essere, anche se non totalmente, d'accordo con insonne mi preoccupa non poco...volevo dirlo..così, per mera informazione...


----------



## Old sperella (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il braccino corto per la mia esperienza lo e' a 360 cazzi di gradi


quoto.
e vale anche per le amicizie .


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'interesse scende perche' penso che quell'uomo non ha intenzione di investire niente su di me... ti assicuro e' una formula comprovata in anni di uscite!
> 
> Anche Apu aveva il braccino corto di fatto nella relazione non ha mai investito un *****! E non soldi ma proprio tutto... al contrario io ho investito in tutto...
> 
> Il braccino corto per la mia esperienza lo e' a 360 cazzi di gradi


perchè un uomo che investe su di te lo vedi se ti paga la cena? allora sei messa benissimo.


----------



## Old Buscopann (20 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> fosse solo la cena pagata ma è un discorso più ampio che comprende la *solidarietà*, vedi all'estremo i casi di Ellina ma anche per es. di una mia amica che è stata mollata dal marito perchè non riusciva a sopportare l'idea di mantenerla (pur essendo abbiente) nel periodo in cui lei ha perduto il lavoro.. (lei della mia età 39 anni, lui 35)


Ma vi state rendendo conto che state facendo discorsi assolutistici? Vi state Insonnizzando in versione femminile. solo che il fatto di fare gruppo a volte vi da la forza di scrivere anche delle grandi scemate

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> perchè un uomo che investe su di te lo vedi se ti paga la cena? allora sei messa benissimo.


No invece sei messo bene tu che capisci il senso di investimento al di la' della cena pagata!


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> E' bello fare proseliti. Manca solo che diventi bello, simpatico e che ti cresca il kissinger.... ma sarà difficile!!!!


hai dimenticato ricco...che mi sembra la cosa che fa appannare tutti gli altri pregi (se non li hai ovviamente)


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> quoto.
> e vale anche per le amicizie .


Infatti si


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà di Scelta = Mitico!!!!!!!!!!





Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non siamo mica nel 1920 quando le donne stavano a casa a far la calzetta. Adesso lavorano, vogliono e ottengono l'indipendenza, sono ricche e sanno come gira il mondo. Allora ******.o, se mi inviti a cena e vuoi pure che ti pago sei sulla buona strada per andartene a farti fottere. Non è per i soldi in se, che contano meno di niente 25 euro, è il principio.


 

Ma che discorsi sono? Io ho investito fantastilioni in delle stronze che in cambio mi hanno rifilato solo silenzio e Memory Deletion. Adesso se non pago una cena vuol dire che non investo? Aho????? io un "investimento" come lo chiami tu lo posso fare anche scrivendo una poesia o disegnando un fumetto o facendo un complimento quando meno se lo aspetta o facendo la tesi di laurea per lei (tutte cosa davvero da me fatte in passato).



Lettrice ha detto:


> L'interesse scende perche' penso che quell'uomo non ha intenzione di investire niente su di me... ti assicuro e' una formula comprovata in anni di uscite!
> 
> Anche Apu aveva il braccino corto di fatto nella relazione non ha mai investito un *****! E non soldi ma proprio tutto... al contrario io ho investito in tutto...
> 
> Il braccino corto per la mia esperienza lo e' a 360 cazzi di gradi


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No invece sei messo bene tu che capisci il senso di investimento al di la' della cena pagata!


mia cara, se tu mi invitassi a cena significa per me significherebbe che scegli tu posto, ora e conto comprenso. 

Mi spieghi per quale cazz.o di motivo se ti invita un uomo a cena paga sempre lui e se lo inviti tu ******.o deve pagare lui lo stesso.
Lavori? Guadagni? e paga 25 euro che non muori e ci fai una gran bella figura. Se cacci il portafoglio per pagare, stai pur tranquilla che la scena di pagare la fai, ma poi non paghi. Se invece fai la troi.a che vuoi mangiare a scrocco ti paghi la tua parte.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Libertà di Scelta = Mitico!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma te l'ho gia' scritto insonne... tu non sai investire tu vuoi comprare... devi aprirti un bordello se una famiglia!


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> fosse solo la cena pagata ma è un discorso più ampio che comprende la *solidarietà*, vedi all'estremo i casi di Ellina ma anche per es. di una mia amica che è stata mollata dal marito perchè non riusciva a sopportare l'idea di mantenerla (pur essendo abbiente) nel periodo in cui lei ha perduto il lavoro.. (lei della mia età 39 anni, lui 35)



Lo so Vulvia!
Non sai quante discussioni con mia figlia che divide per benino tutte le spese! Adesso che aspetta un bambino divideranno anche le spese per lui ?
E se perdesse il lavoro o fosse costretta a lasciarlo? Che si fa?
Io e mio marito abbiamo sempre fatto tutto in comune, senza segnare niente, quello che è mio è suo e viceversa.
Mi pare di capire che al giorno d'oggi conti di più il denaro che il sentimento.
Tutti ragionieri!!!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Libertà di Scelta = Mitico!!!!!!!!!!



si chiama coerenza, che a molte scroccone non è nota!


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh...a questo punto sarebbe interessante sapere anche quali
> 
> Buscopann



Busco ... tanti, troppi, sarebbe troppo lunga da raccontare ... io il 68 l'ho vissuto e mi sono battuta per i diritti della donna, conservando sempre la mia femminilita'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  i diritti erano sacrosanti ... cio' non toglie che siam sempre delle donne e degli uomini ognuno con il suo ruolo da rispettare.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma te l'ho gia' scritto insonne... tu non sai investire tu vuoi comprare... devi aprirti un bordello se una famiglia!



tu invece a cena preferisci scoccare!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

chi m'invita a cena??


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'interesse scende perche' penso che quell'uomo non ha intenzione di investire niente su di me... ti assicuro e' una formula comprovata in anni di uscite!
> 
> Anche Apu aveva il braccino corto di fatto nella relazione non ha mai investito un *****! E non soldi ma proprio tutto... al contrario io ho investito in tutto...
> 
> Il braccino corto per la mia esperienza lo e' a 360 cazzi di gradi


ma perchè vai oltre per avvalorare una tesi?
ipotizzando che io investa il massimo emotivamente, in tempo, in slancio, in entusiamo, ecc..
ma non ti pago una cena mai per intero..che fai?
*E' a questo che vorrei una risposta*...è ovvio che se è una merda emotivamente e dimostra solo un minimo interesse direi che se non ti paga le cene è solo la ciliegina sulla torta o la famigerata goccia...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mia cara, se tu mi invitassi a cena significa per me significherebbe che scegli tu posto, ora e conto comprenso.
> 
> Mi spieghi per quale cazz.o di motivo se ti invita un uomo a cena paga sempre lui e se lo inviti tu ******.o deve pagare lui lo stesso.
> Lavori? Guadagni? e paga 25 euro che non muori e ci fai una gran bella figura. Se cacci il portafoglio per pagare, stai pur tranquilla che la scena di pagare la fai, ma poi non paghi. *Se invece fai la troi.a che vuoi mangiare a scrocco ti paghi la tua parte*.


Gia' scritto, io non invito uomini a cena... 

Sei pregato di moderare i termini, non stai parlando con tua sorella!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Busco ... tanti, troppi, sarebbe troppo lunga da raccontare ... io il 68 l'ho vissuto e mi sono battuta per i diritti della donna, conservando sempre la mia femminilita'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capisco male io spero!

Cioè, vuoi l'indipendenza, vuoi lavorare e vuoi guadagnare, però quando sei fuori a cena non si paga mai? Bel modo di volere la parità.

Ma spero di aver capito male.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi m'invita a cena??


ma io!
chianti e fave...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' scritto, io non invito uomini a cena...
> 
> Sei pregato di moderare i termini, non stai parlando con tua sorella!



mia sorella quando invita qualcuno a cena ha il buon gusto di pagare. Non ti sentire presa in mezzo, tu non inviti nessuno a cena.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mia cara, se tu mi invitassi a cena significa per me significherebbe che scegli tu posto, ora e conto comprenso.
> 
> Mi spieghi per quale cazz.o di motivo se ti invita un uomo a cena paga sempre lui e se lo inviti tu ******.o deve pagare lui lo stesso.
> Lavori? Guadagni? e paga 25 euro che non muori e ci fai una gran bella figura. Se cacci il portafoglio per pagare, stai pur tranquilla che la scena di pagare la fai, ma poi non paghi. *Se invece fai la troi.a che vuoi mangiare a scrocco ti paghi la tua parte*.


ma sei scemo???
***** perchè si fa offrire una cena??


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> capisco male io spero!
> 
> Cioè, vuoi l'indipendenza, vuoi lavorare e vuoi guadagnare, però quando sei fuori a cena non si paga mai? Bel modo di volere la parità.
> 
> Ma spero di aver capito male.


no, hai capito proprio bene...


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma vi state rendendo conto che state facendo discorsi assolutistici? Vi state Insonnizzando in versione femminile. *solo che il fatto di fare gruppo a volte vi da la forza* di scrivere anche delle grandi scemate
> 
> Buscopann


Magari fossimo unite, mica come voi uomini ... purtroppo il nemico peggiore per le donne e' proprio la donna


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma io!
> chianti e fave...


preferisco il bianco


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei scemo???
> ***** perchè si fa offrire una cena??


troi.a in senso buono! prendila come una scroccona.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> preferisco il bianco


ti sembro mulatto?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> troi.a in senso buono! prendila come una scroccona.


eh no cazzarola!! ***** non vuol dire scroccona!!
chiedi subito scusa


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> 35.
> 
> Ma scusa..Ma a te pare bello non fare neanche il gesto? Lo trovo parecchio offensivo quanto un uomo che non paga la cena.
> 
> Buscopann


Il gesto non è bello certo ma a mio avviso puoi essere superiore.

Ho frequentato per breve tempo un tizio ed avevamo deciso che una volta pagava lui, una volta pagavo io (lui non aveva affatto insistito perchè le cose fossero diverse e la cosa mi è parsa immediatamente come poco promettente). C'era una certa disparità di reddito tra me e lui, un giorno andammo in un ristorante scelto da lui e toccava a me pagare: un conto di 300 euro. Pagai senza battere ciglio ma poi non mi vide più.
Al di là dell'importo, un uomo che accetta che una donna paghi il conto o la sua parte, secondo me non solo non ne è interessato ma non è nemmeno dignitoso in se stesso. Poi se una scrocca e basta si capisce e non la si frequenta più.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh no cazzarola!! ***** non vuol dire scroccona!!
> chiedi subito scusa


va bene principessa. Hai ragione su questo.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti sembro mulatto?


guarda che io magno eh??


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> tu invece a cena preferisci scoccare!


Si faccio scoccare le dita per chiamare un taxi nel caso...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Il gesto non è bello certo ma a mio avviso puoi essere superiore.
> 
> Ho frequentato per breve tempo un tizio ed avevamo deciso che una volta pagava lui, una volta pagavo io (lui non aveva affatto insistito perchè le cose fossero diverse e la cosa mi è parsa immediatamente come poco promettente). C'era una certa disparità di reddito tra me e lui, un giorno andammo in un ristorante scelto da lui e toccava a me pagare: un conto di 300 euro. Pagai senza battere ciglio ma poi non mi vide più.
> Al di là dell'importo, un uomo che accetta che una donna paghi il conto o la sua parte, secondo me non solo non ne è interessato ma non è nemmeno dignitoso in se stesso. Poi se una scrocca e basta si capisce e non la si frequenta più.



ci sono anche uomini di merda.


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma vi state rendendo conto che state facendo discorsi assolutistici? Vi state Insonnizzando in versione femminile. solo che il fatto di fare gruppo a volte vi da la forza di scrivere anche delle grandi scemate
> 
> Buscopann


dillo a ellina o alla mia amica.

Io non scrivo scemate, sto parlando di qualcosa che vada oltre la calcolatrice.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Il gesto non è bello certo ma a mio avviso puoi essere superiore.
> 
> Ho frequentato per breve tempo un tizio ed avevamo deciso che una volta pagava lui, una volta pagavo io (lui non aveva affatto insistito perchè le cose fossero diverse e la cosa mi è parsa immediatamente come poco promettente). C'era una certa disparità di reddito tra me e lui, un giorno andammo in un ristorante scelto da lui e toccava a me pagare: un conto di 300 euro. Pagai senza battere ciglio ma poi non mi vide più.
> Al di là dell'importo, un uomo che accetta che una donna paghi il conto o la sua parte, secondo me non solo non ne è interessato ma non è nemmeno dignitoso in se stesso. Poi se una scrocca e basta si capisce e non la si frequenta più.


ma perchè non puoi essere superiore tu e pagarti la tua metà?
ma dico..la logica l'abbiamo gettata ai porci?


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si faccio scoccare le dita per chiamare un taxi nel caso...


mi perdoni miss per l'errore di battitura. Sappia che dopo 10 ore di lavoro, può capitare di sbagliare. Per fortuna che ci sono persone come vossignoria che subito se ne accorgono.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Il gesto non è bello certo ma a mio avviso puoi essere superiore.
> 
> Ho frequentato per breve tempo un tizio ed avevamo deciso che una volta pagava lui, una volta pagavo io (lui non aveva affatto insistito perchè le cose fossero diverse e la cosa mi è parsa immediatamente come poco promettente). C'era una certa disparità di reddito tra me e lui, un giorno andammo in un ristorante scelto da lui e toccava a me pagare: un conto di 300 euro. Pagai senza battere ciglio ma poi non mi vide più.
> Al di là dell'importo, un uomo che accetta che una donna paghi il conto o la sua parte, secondo me non solo non ne è interessato ma non è nemmeno dignitoso in se stesso. Poi se una scrocca e basta si capisce e non la si frequenta più.


Esattamente.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che io magno eh??


bisogna vedere chi parte per primo!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Lo so Vulvia!
> Non sai quante discussioni con mia figlia che divide per benino tutte le spese! Adesso che aspetta un bambino divideranno anche le spese per lui ?
> E se perdesse il lavoro o fosse costretta a lasciarlo? Che si fa?
> Io e mio marito abbiamo sempre fatto tutto in comune, senza segnare niente, quello che è mio è suo e viceversa.
> ...


Guarda, la mia amica uguale. Le spese pagate al 50% anche se il suo reddito era inferiore di 2/3 rispetto a lui.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esattamente.


lettrice tu continui a dire come la pensi tu...io vorrei sapere anche qual'è il PRINCIPIO che ti fa pensarla in questo modo...
perchè l'uomo è uomo e la donna è donna? tu mi sei sempre sembrata molto più di questo....


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Il gesto non è bello certo ma a mio avviso puoi essere superiore.
> 
> Ho frequentato per breve tempo un tizio ed avevamo deciso che una volta pagava lui, una volta pagavo io (lui non aveva affatto insistito perchè le cose fossero diverse e la cosa mi è parsa immediatamente come poco promettente). C'era una certa disparità di reddito tra me e lui, un giorno andammo in un ristorante scelto da lui e toccava a me pagare: un conto di 300 euro. Pagai senza battere ciglio ma poi non mi vide più.
> * Al di là dell'importo, un uomo che accetta che una donna paghi il conto o la sua parte, secondo me non solo non ne è interessato ma non è nemmeno dignitoso in se stesso. Poi se una scrocca e basta si capisce e non la si frequenta più.*


Esatto!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

ora sono seria.
Se invito un uomo a cena metto in conto di pagare ma dentro dentro mi aspetto che non mi faccia neanche fare il gesto di aprire il portafoglio.
Esco con signori e con pezzenti.
Ci sono un sacco di componenenti in ballo
Se esco con uno che so che ha problemi di soldi scelgo mac donald o una pizzeria, se esco con uno che non ha problemi scelgo il gran ristorante.
Comunque...mi pesa pagare perchè IO HO UN PO' I BRACCINI CORTI ma non è che considero male se uno che invito fa la mezza.
Mi è capitato e non è morto nessuno.
certo,ammetto che l'uomo che paga senza batter ciglio a me ...piasce


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Guarda, la mia amica uguale. Le spese pagate al 50% anche se il suo reddito era inferiore di 2/3 rispetto a lui.


ma allora non ci siamo capiti, si vede.

Quando usciamo con la ragazza pago sempre io, quando esco con qualsiasi donna che invito io pago sempre. Quando andiamo a cinema pago sempre io, a teatro pago io. 
Se ti porto a mangiare al principe di savoia ed il conto è 400 euro pago io. 

Ascoltami Vulvietta. Se tu mi invitassi a cena e io ti dicessi di si e tu guadagnassi 600 euro al mese, mi porteresti a mangiare aragosta e caviale? sti cazzi.

Non diciamo delle banalità.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora sono seria.
> Se invito un uomo a cena metto in conto di pagare ma dentro dentro mi aspetto che non mi faccia neanche fare il gesto di aprire il portafoglio.
> Esco con signori e con pezzenti.
> Ci sono un sacco di componenenti in ballo
> ...


amo, se mi inviti tu e non fai nemmeno il gesto di tirare fuori il portafoglio, sti cazzi che pago io. Almeno fate finta dico io...che il conto poi alla fine lo paghiamo sempre noi.

Ah, se mi inviti al mac...sti cazzi che vengo.


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma perchè non puoi essere superiore tu e pagarti la tua metà?
> ma dico..la logica l'abbiamo gettata ai porci?


Quello che non capisci è che la mia dignità non è monetizzabile. Quella di quel "signore" invece vale 150 euro al massimo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora sono seria.
> Se invito un uomo a cena metto in conto di pagare ma dentro dentro mi aspetto che non mi faccia neanche fare il gesto di aprire il portafoglio.
> Esco con signori e con pezzenti.
> Ci sono un sacco di componenenti in ballo
> ...


e se a me piacesse anche a me?
non fare battute idiote..già ti vedo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












hai capito cosa intendo...


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Lo so Vulvia!
> Non sai quante discussioni con mia figlia che divide per benino tutte le spese! Adesso che aspetta un bambino divideranno anche le spese per lui ?
> E se perdesse il lavoro o fosse costretta a lasciarlo? Che si fa?
> * Io e mio marito abbiamo sempre fatto tutto in comune, senza segnare niente, quello che è mio è suo e viceversa.*
> ...


Giusto, anche noi abbiamo sempre fatto cosi.


Vero.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Quello che non capisci è che la mia dignità non è monetizzabile. Quella di quel "signore" invece vale 150 euro al massimo.


io mi riferivo solo alla prima frase del post e per quella rispondevo, non alla storia che hai raccontato...
e per quella rispondi anche tu....


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusto, anche noi abbiamo sempre fatto cosi.
> 
> 
> Vero.



battiamoci per la libertà e per le pari opportunità! manifestazioni in piazza urlanti e infuocate. 

Quando si tratta di pagare però, torniamo all'ovile.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> amo, se mi inviti tu e non fai nemmeno il gesto di tirare fuori il portafoglio, sti cazzi che pago io. Almeno fate finta dico io...che il conto poi alla fine lo paghiamo sempre noi.
> 
> Ah, se mi inviti al mac...sti cazzi che vengo.


ma ti pare che al momento del conto ci mettiamo a fare burinate e  a litigare per chi paga?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












aborro ste sceneggiate....

però se pago io...non la vedi neanche in fotografia


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma allora non ci siamo capiti, si vede.
> 
> Quando usciamo con la ragazza pago sempre io, quando esco con qualsiasi donna che invito io pago sempre. Quando andiamo a cinema pago sempre io, a teatro pago io.
> Se ti porto a mangiare al principe di savoia ed il conto è 400 euro pago io.
> ...


io rispondevo a Holly, son certa che io e lei ci siamo capite. (magari rileggi quel che ha scritto lei sulla figlia)


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma ti pare che al momento del conto ci mettiamo a fare burinate e  a litigare per chi paga??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spero tu stia scherzando..alla faccia dell'interesse per le persone!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

ma poi...non ho capito cazzarola!!
sto forum è pieno di puttanieri, tutte bagasce di alto bordo ovviamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  e poi mi fate i morti di fame per una cena?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









NON VE LA DARO' MAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi...non ho capito cazzarola!!
> sto forum è pieno di puttanieri, tutte bagasce di alto bordo ovviamente
> 
> 
> ...
































e allora sollazzati col mestolino...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> spero tu stia scherzando..alla faccia dell'interesse per le persone!


Eera una battuta, cazz one


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e allora sollazzati col mestolino...


remember che è d'oro


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> battiamoci per la libertà e per le pari opportunità! manifestazioni in piazza urlanti e infuocate.
> 
> Quando si tratta di pagare però, torniamo all'ovile.


Stasera penso che non ci capiamo, per niente


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma ti pare che al momento del conto ci mettiamo a fare burinate e  a litigare per chi paga??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le burinate...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













so 3 gesti. Tu apri la borsetta e prendi il portafoglio e fai al cameriere:- Quant'è?-. Io mi intrometto e faccio:- ma cara, stai scherzando? faccio io- (intanto dentro di me penso: - me l'avrebbe pagato il conto, che bella persona)! Scena tre...usciamo beati tutti e due. E poi se me la vuoi dare...ben venga!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stasera penso che non ci capiamo, per niente


e già allora! se ho frainteso mi prostro ai tuoi piedi!


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

e ancora nessuno mi ha ancora spiegato per quale PRINCIPIO se un uomo non vi paga la cena ma va benissimo in tutto il resto vi scende in graduatoria..
E NON RIBADITEMI il pensiero perchè quello l'ho capito...
se non fa questo allora è così, così, cosi... io vorrei sapere il PERCHE'.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Eera una battuta, cazz one


ah!..già mi stavano girando i corbelli...



Asudem ha detto:


> remember che è d'oro


ma inanimato...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi...non ho capito cazzarola!!
> sto forum è pieno di puttanieri, tutte bagasce di alto bordo ovviamente
> 
> 
> ...


No devi pagare e offrirgliela pure come dessert!

Poi ti molla perche' alla fine sei una ***** cheap


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e già allora! se ho frainteso mi prostro ai tuoi piedi!



Non e' il caso, spero che ci ritroveremo


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> le burinate......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amo, guarda, già _quant'è_ mi fa brutto.
Ci porti il conto grazie. Lui lo porterà a te, ovviamente, e io chiederò quant'è con l'intento di fare la mezza (se ti ho invitato).
Poi si vedrà
ovvio vhe te la do indipoendentemente


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No devi pagare e offrirgliela pure come dessert!
> 
> Poi ti molla perche' alla fine sei una ***** cheap


ma dai lettrice...non è così...ma che ti fai il conto se dargliela o meno...ti mostra interesse, lo vedi preso, ti piace, avete un'intesa...non decidi di dargliela perchè non ti ha pagato la cena? per me è pazzesco...


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amo, guarda, già _quant'è_ mi fa brutto.
> Ci porti il conto grazie. Lui lo porterà a te, ovviamente, e io chiederò quant'è con l'intento di fare la mezza (se ti ho invitato).
> Poi si vedrà
> ovvio vhe te la do indipoendentemente



Com'è che il cameriere il conto lo porta all'uomo????


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amo, guarda, già _quant'è_ mi fa brutto.
> Ci porti il conto grazie. Lui lo porterà a te, ovviamente, e io chiederò quant'è con l'intento di fare la mezza (se ti ho invitato).
> Poi si vedrà
> ovvio vhe te la do indipoendentemente


bhè, ma se me la dai indipendentemente allora è già tutto risolto.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e ancora nessuno mi ha ancora spiegato per quale PRINCIPIO se un uomo non vi paga la cena ma va benissimo in tutto il resto vi scende in graduatoria..
> E NON RIBADITEMI il pensiero perchè quello l'ho capito...
> se non fa questo allora è così, così, cosi... io vorrei sapere il PERCHE'.


Perche' son sicura che quell'uomo alla prima difficolta' scappa via piu' veloce di un ratto nelle fogne!

A quell'uomo va tutto bene finche' non gli si tocca il soldo... e guarda che le donne di media sono molto ma molto piu' generose degli uomini.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Com'è che il cameriere il conto lo porta all'uomo????


l'ho pagato prima


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io mi riferivo solo alla prima frase del post e per quella rispondevo, non alla storia che hai raccontato...
> e per quella rispondi anche tu....


Non so chi hai incontrato finora nella vita ma io non ho mai "scroccato" in vita mia perchè ho sempre ricambiato con regali quando mi è stato offerto un pasto anche a casa di qualcuno, non necessariamente al ristorante. 

Poi se mi chiedi se il regalo corrisponda _esattamente_ in termini monetari all'etto e mezzo di prosciutto che ho mangiato a casa tua, mi trovi un po' in difficoltà..


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma dai lettrice...non è così...ma che ti fai il conto se dargliela o meno...ti mostra interesse, lo vedi preso, ti piace, avete un'intesa...non decidi di dargliela perchè non ti ha pagato la cena? per me è pazzesco...


eh caro italione per alcune donne cacciare 25 euro è più difficile che alzarsi le mutande.

Lettrice, va da se, non prenderla sul personale perchè tu non inviti nessuno a cena.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma dai lettrice...non è così...ma che ti fai il conto se dargliela o meno...ti mostra interesse, lo vedi preso, ti piace, avete un'intesa...non decidi di dargliela perchè non ti ha pagato la cena? per me è pazzesco...



Ma infatti guarda son stata con Apu-braccino-corto un anno... quella era una battuta, nota la faccina


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' son sicura che quell'uomo alla prima difficolta' scappa via piu' veloce di un ratto nelle fogne!
> 
> A quell'uomo va tutto bene finche' non gli si tocca il soldo... e guarda che le donne di media sono molto ma molto piu' generose degli uomini.


allora io sono stato sfortunato! Peccato.


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Ma dove sta scritto che una donna che accetta di andare a cena con un uomo dopo sia scontato che finiscono a letto?


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho pagato prima


Perchè, da che mondo è mondo... pagare il conto spetta all'uomo!


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' son sicura che quell'uomo alla prima difficolta' scappa via piu' veloce di un ratto nelle fogne!
> 
> A quell'uomo va tutto bene finche' non gli si tocca il soldo... e guarda che le donne di media sono molto ma molto piu' generose degli uomini.


ma questo è un processo alle intenzioni....che poi nella pratica si possa essere d'accordo con te che la corrispondenza che ahi scritto si trovi, non credo che ne si possa fare una teoria...lo trovo ingeneroso...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No devi pagare e offrirgliela pure come dessert!
> 
> Poi ti molla perche' alla fine sei una ***** cheap


mi faccio portare su un vassoio come un pollo col limone in bocca oppure esco dalla torra


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che una donna che accetta di andare a cena con un uomo dopo sia scontato che finiscono a letto?


da nessuna parte infatti la prima cena! ma la seconda! è come la vostra legge non scritta che paga sempre l'uomo.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> eh caro italione per alcune donne cacciare 25 euro è più difficile che alzarsi le mutande.
> 
> Lettrice, va da se, non prenderla sul personale perchè tu non inviti nessuno a cena.



Ma qual'e' il tuo problema?

Realmente, continui a nominarmi a sproposito e offensivamente... senza neanche aver capito


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti guarda son stata con Apu-braccino-corto un anno... quella era una battuta, nota la faccina


ok..scusa..
però tu devi anche dire che il tutto deriva da una tua esperienza...non puoi però dopo generalizzarla...come dicevo sopra, mi pare ingeneroso...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma qual'e' il tuo problema?
> 
> Realmente, continui a nominarmi a sproposito e offensivamente... senza neanche aver capito


a casa mia qual è si scrive senza apostrofo. Hai lavorato anche tu 10 ore oggi?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma questo è un processo alle intenzioni....che poi nella pratica si possa essere d'accordo con te che la corrispondenza che ahi scritto si trovi, non credo che ne si possa fare una teoria...lo trovo ingeneroso...


E facciamolo sto processo alle intenzioni!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> bhè, ma se me la dai indipendentemente allora è già tutto risolto.


guarda che se decido di dartela non sarà certo per una cena ma perchè voglio dartela . Così se decido di non dartela puoi pure servirmi ovoli e aragosta che non cambia una fava


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> a casa mia qual è si scrive senza apostrofo. Hai lavorato anche tu 10 ore oggi?


No e' proprio un errore.

Intanto non hai risposto alla mia domanda


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> eh caro italione per alcune donne cacciare 25 euro è più difficile che alzarsi le mutande.
> 
> Lettrice, va da se, non prenderla sul personale perchè tu non inviti nessuno a cena.


lds lo sai che mi sei simpatico, però forse stai esagerando...senza un reale motivo...se poi sei uscito con lettrice e ti ha fatto uno sgarbo allora posso anche giustificarti ma così...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che se decido di dartela non sarà certo per una cena ma perchè voglio dartela . Così se decido di non dartela puoi pure servirmi ovoli e aragosta che non cambia una fava


sono d'accordo per quello. Però devi ammettere che ci sono volte in cui esci che non me la vorresti dare, ma si viene stupite e coccolate come una principessa che cambi idea e la dai....e non dire di no, perchè non ti credo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E facciamolo sto processo alle intenzioni!





















seriamente, ma anche no!


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> da nessuna parte infatti la prima cena! ma la seconda! *è come la vostra legge non scritta che paga sempre l'uomo.*


Figlio bello, che dirti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sono stata abituata male  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mi hanno sempre coccolata e trattata da regina


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che se decido di dartela non sarà certo per una cena ma perchè voglio dartela . Così se decido di non dartela puoi pure servirmi ovoli e aragosta che non cambia una fava


e tu non lo deciderai!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lds lo sai che mi sei simpatico, però forse stai esagerando...senza un reale motivo...se poi sei uscito con lettrice e ti ha fatto uno sgarbo allora posso anche giustificarti ma così...



eccesso di zelo di cui mi scuso per quello. Semplicemente mi sta sugli zebedei sentirmi dire che se non ti pago la cena dopo che tu, cazz.o di budda, mi hai invitato; non sono degno e alla prima difficoltà me ne scappo.
Mi sembra un'esagerazione.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono d'accordo per quello. Però devi ammettere che ci sono volte in cui esci che non me la vorresti dare, ma si viene stupite e coccolate come una principessa che cambi idea e la dai....e non dire di no, perchè non ti credo.


mi spiace che non mi credi.
Io la do se ne ho voglia in caso contrario non ce n'è.
e non sono certo quella che non è stata stupita o coccolata


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e tu non lo deciderai!


mai dire mai


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> eccesso di zelo di cui mi scuso per quello. Semplicemente mi sta sugli zebedei sentirmi dire che se non ti pago la cena dopo che tu, cazz.o di budda, mi hai invitato; non sono degno e alla prima difficoltà me ne scappo.
> Mi sembra un'esagerazione.


anche a me..ma tu ti fai trasportare troppo...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Figlio bello, che dirti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io parlo parlo, ma poi alla fine pago sempre io. Mi domando perchè azzoli non mi invita nessuno. Oggi abbiamo cenato in quattro, io ed un mio amico e due nostre amiche, e alla fine, non ho mica capito perchè per una pizza ho speso 25 euro.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mai dire mai


io ti pago la cena ma tu la cintura de fero te devi da mette!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi spiace che non mi credi.
> Io la do se ne ho voglia in caso contrario non ce n'è.
> e non sono certo quella che non è stata stupita o coccolata


Asu, allora mangiamo fuori domani?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Asu, allora mangiamo fuori domani?


paghi tu?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok..scusa..
> però tu devi anche dire che il tutto deriva da una tua esperienza...non puoi però dopo generalizzarla...come dicevo sopra, mi pare ingeneroso...



Una sola esperienza?

Ma vai ho scritto 10 pagine fa che e' frutto di anni di uscite... ho avuto un ragazzo che non aveva una lira, realmente... ma era un bella persona che se raccattava 3 euro mi pagava il caffe'! Ha vissuto a mie spese per due anni buoni, quando mi lascio' si senti' cosi' in colpa che mi regalo' tutti i suoi quadri...

Al contrario ho visto una manica di sboroni inalberarsi per 10 euro!

Alex la classe non e' acqua, non e' la cena da 300 euro e' il gesto! E personalmente non vedo ne classe ne gesti!


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Asu, allora mangiamo fuori domani?


asu è a dieta!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> paghi tu?


se ti invito si! Ti porto in una favoloso pizza la taglio a 1.5 euro a trancio!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> asu è a dieta!













ho già sgarrato


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> se ti invito si! Ti porto in una favoloso pizza la taglio a 1.5 euro a trancio!


adoro la pizza!!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> adoro la pizza!!



allora siamo apposto. Ho trovato ieri a milano un ristorante pazzesco dove la pizza la fanno con la pasta fatta a mano come si fa a casa. Ti porto là....


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io parlo parlo, ma poi alla fine pago sempre io. Mi domando perchè azzoli non mi invita nessuno. Oggi abbiamo cenato in quattro, io ed un mio amico e due nostre amiche, e alla fine, non ho mica capito perchè per una pizza ho speso 25 euro.


Quando si esce tra amici si fa alla romana e chi non ne ha abbastanza ci pensano gli altri a coprirlo.


----------



## Old Holly (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una sola esperienza?
> 
> Ma vai ho scritto 10 pagine fa che e' frutto di anni di uscite... ho avuto un ragazzo che non aveva una lira, realmente... ma era un bella persona che se raccattava 3 euro mi pagava il caffe'! Ha vissuto a mie spese per due anni buoni, quando mi lascio' si senti' cosi' in colpa che mi regalo' tutti i suoi quadri...
> 
> ...


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando si esce tra amici si fa alla romana e chi non ne ha abbastanza ci pensano gli altri a coprirlo.


com'è che alla fine sono sempre le donne che si devono coprire....


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una sola esperienza?
> 
> Ma vai ho scritto 10 pagine fa che e' frutto di anni di uscite... ho avuto un ragazzo che non aveva una lira, realmente... ma era un bella persona che se raccattava 3 euro mi pagava il caffe'! Ha vissuto a mie spese per due anni buoni, quando mi lascio' si senti' cosi' in colpa che mi regalo' tutti i suoi quadri...
> 
> ...


in me/noi o in generale? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




passi da un estremo all'altro..chi ti dice che io (che potrei non avere nemmeno io un cent) non farei lo stesso ma che non accetto che se non lo posso (e magari non te lo dico per vergogna/riservatezza) fare sia una cosa dovuta, altrimenti ti crolla tutto ciò che magari hai potuto vedere in me (perchè si presume che se esci con qualcuno qualcoisa ci hai visto)...


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho già sgarrato


vedo che sgarri in continuazione.....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> allora siamo apposto. Ho trovato ieri a milano un ristorante pazzesco dove la pizza la fanno con la pasta fatta a mano come si fa a casa. Ti porto là....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vedo che sgarri in continuazione.....


sì


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

sono casi ecatanti che non stanno in piedi.

Se ti invito io pago io e se spendo 200 euro sono fatti miei. Se mi inviti tu, si presume che paghi tu e quindi non mi porti dove si paga la maggiorazione del 10 % sul conto per pagare il servizio e ti presentano 300 euro di conto. Dai, un pochino di logica nelle cose.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> com'è che alla fine sono sempre le donne che si devono *coprire*....


questa non è male...


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> com'è che alla fine sono sempre le donne che si devono coprire....


forse perche' sono sotto-pagate?


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì


ti sto per riempire di asterischi.....


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> questa non è male...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti sto per riempire di asterischi.....


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

ragazzi, stacco mezz'oretta! a dopo


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


babbiona, potrebbe essere il tu' fijolo....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ragazzi, stacco mezz'oretta! a dopo



vai ad accendere il forno a legna??


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ragazzi, stacco mezz'oretta! a dopo


ma no! rimani ancora!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












(meno male....)


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> babbiona, potrebbe essere il tu' fijolo....


ma va?? quanti anni ha??


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma va?? quanti anni ha??


23 mi pare


----------



## Lettrice (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> in me/noi o in generale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quando esci con qualcuno lo sai con chi stai uscendo o no? Bho' io si... 

Rileggi ho detto un gesto che sia un caffe' se non hai altri mezzi... 

Io non ti conosco quindi non posso sapere come tu sia e come tu ti comporti... pero' prendiamo Insonne che fa lo sborone poi si inalbera per il conto e spara un monte di cazzate... ma ti pare classe? E guarda che se ne leggono e vedono a vagoni di uomini cosi'... 
Guarda con molta probabilita' continuerei a uscire con quell'uomo fino a quando la mia teoria non si rivela corretta ancora una volta.


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

comunque mi avete fatto venire un mal di testa alluscinoggeno...
vado a nanna...
notte.......


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io e mio marito abbiamo sempre fatto tutto in comune, senza segnare niente, quello che è mio è suo e viceversa.
> Mi pare di capire che al giorno d'oggi conti di più il denaro che il sentimento.
> Tutti ragionieri!!!


sarò anacronistico (*) ma anche io con mia moglie faccio così e ho 30 anni, nn generalizzate.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Holly ha detto:


> Mi pare di capire che al giorno d'oggi conti di più il denaro che il sentimento.


mah, a me sembra che tutto il casino sia venuto fuori da un sms di *una donna* che si lamentava perché lord insonne nn aveva offerto... effettivamente nn capisco quanto casino si faccia per una cena...

(*) quanto me piase questa parola...


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando esci con qualcuno lo sai con chi stai uscendo o no? Bho' io si...
> 
> Rileggi ho detto un gesto che sia un caffe' se non hai altri mezzi...
> 
> ...


ma infatti mica ho detto che insonne ha avuto classe..ma io sinceramente mi sarei aspettato che avreste puntato più su altre cose secondo me più da cafoni....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Com'è che il cameriere il conto lo porta all'uomo????


perché è un femminista!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che una donna che accetta di andare a cena con un uomo dopo sia scontato che finiscono a letto?


è la stessa cosa che chiedo da oggi anche io, ma x ora nessuno mi ha risposto... che coglione che sono, ho sempre offerto cene senza aspettarmi niente...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> a casa mia qual è si scrive senza apostrofo. Hai lavorato anche tu 10 ore oggi?


in realtà sembra corretto anche con l'apostrofo: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrofo#Qual_.C3.A8.2C_oppure_Qual.27.C3.A8.3F


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> in realtà sembra corretto anche con l'apostrofo: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrofo#Qual_.C3.A8.2C_oppure_Qual.27.C3.A8.3F


Con tutto il rispetto, qual è si scrive senza apostrofo perchè è una regola grammaticale. Non leggo nemmeno le porcherie scritte su wikipedia perchè imparassero la grammatica prima di proferire stronzate.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> 23 mi pare



signorinello scherzoso! remi contro? adesso che avevo convinto asu ad uscire arrivi tu che metti i paletti? antipatico italione!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, qual è si scrive senza apostrofo perchè è una regola grammaticale.


e qui concordo...



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non leggo nemmeno le porcherie scritte su wikipedia perchè imparassero la grammatica prima di proferire stronzate.


...e qui sbagli visto che su wikipedia, almeno in quel caso, vengono riportate citazioni di insigni letterati... cmq mi importa il giusto del 'qual è'...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> signorinello scherzoso! remi contro? adesso che avevo convinto asu ad uscire arrivi tu che metti i paletti? antipatico italione!


amo, non ci sto dentro...
pensavo fossi più grandicello 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non dico che potresti essere mio figlio ma quasi 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps. c'hai ragione ..qual è non vuole l'apostrofo


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> e qui sbagli visto che su wikipedia, almeno in quel caso, vengono riportate citazioni di insigni letterati... cmq mi importa il giusto del 'qual è'...


accetterei una correzione grammaticale solo da Dante. L'insigne letterato che tornasse a sgranocchiar pannocchie.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amo, non ci sto dentro...
> pensavo fossi più grandicello
> 
> 
> ...



ma amo, non me lo faccio io il problema ad andare con una attempatella!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















....................................................  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   !

Vedrai come ti faccio divertire.......


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> accetterei una correzione grammaticale solo da Dante. L'insigne letterato che tornasse a sgranocchiar pannocchie.


dai, un te la piglià, cmq qual'è è più comodo...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma amo, non me lo faccio io il problema ad andare con una attempatella!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















figurati...è che non c'ho voglia di ripartire dall 'A B C 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sono abituata ad imparare più che ad insegnare


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> dai, un te la piglià, cmq qual'è è più comodo...



allora di pure quanti anni "ai"? che risparmi un "h"! è più comodo sto par di ciufoli. Se è un errore...è un errore.


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> figurati...è che non c'ho voglia di ripartire dall 'A B C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sicura che non sono troppo grande per te?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> allora di pure quanti anni "ai"? che risparmi un "h"! è più comodo sto par di ciufoli. Se è un errore...è un errore.



ok, ok, skusa! me vuoi bene l'ho stesso?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sicura che non sono troppo grande per te?


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ok, ok, skusa! me vuoi bene l'ho stesso?


cornuccio!!!!!!!!!! Sei sempre il mio preferito...anche se stai per essere scalzato da italione!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


io dico che rimani stupefatta.....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io dico che rimani stupefatta.....


alain delon de' poveri!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io dico che rimani stupefatta.....


sicuramente sarebbe un'esperienza nuova.
Non ho mai nascosto la mia passione per gli uomini più grandi di me


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sicuramente sarebbe un'esperienza nuova.
> Non ho mai nascosto la mia passione per gli uomini più grandi di me








  hai meno di 23 anni...?


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> hai meno di 23 anni...?



te sta a pija per il culo! ha più del doppio della mia età.....e soprattutto fuma come una ciminiera....e le donne che fumano perdono tutto il loro fascino.
Poi metti che vuoi baciarmi....io dovrei mettere la lingua dove la tua ha arrovellato una sigaretta? ma che schifo!


----------



## LDS (20 Ottobre 2008)

ah poi, ne ho 22 ancora!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

ho 42 anni .
E fumo come una ciminiera
Allora??


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> allora di pure quanti anni "ai"? che risparmi un* "h"*! è più comodo sto par di ciufoli. Se è un errore...è un errore.


Aspetta-spetta ne ho una bellissima sulla "H"   

	
	
		
		
	


	












   torno subito


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho 42 anni .
> E fumo come una ciminiera
> Allora??



Nulla amo! Se esci con me e mi prometti che mi ascolti per mezz'ora senza dietrologie ti faccio smettere di fumare.


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2008)

*LA "H"*

*L'Acca in fuga*​ C'era una volta un'Acca. 
Era una povera Acca da  poco: valeva un'acca, e lo sapeva. Perciò non montava in superbia, restava al  suo posto e sopportava con pazienza le beffe delle sue compagne. Esse le  dicevano:
E così, saresti anche tu una lettera dell'alfabeto? Con quella  faccia?
Lo sai o non lo sai che nessuno ti pronuncia?
Lo sapeva, lo  sapeva. Ma sapeva anche che all'estero ci sono paesi, e lingue, in cui l'acca ci  fa la sua figura.
" Voglio andare in Germania, - pensava l'Acca, quand'era-  più triste del solito. - Mi hanno detto che lassù le Acca sono importantissime  ".
Un giorno la fecero proprio arrabbiare. E lei, senza dire né uno né due,  mise le sue poche robe in un fagotto e si mise in viaggio con  l'autostop.
Apriti cielo! Quel che successe da un momento all'altro, a causa  di quella fuga, non si può nemmeno descrivere.
Le chiese, rimaste senz'acca,  crollarono come sotto i bombardamenti. I chioschi, diventati di colpo troppo  leggeri, volarono per aria seminando giornali, birre, aranciate e granatine in  ghiaccio un po' dappertutto.
In compenso, dal cielo caddero giù i cherubini:  levargli l'acca, era stato come levargli le ali.
Le chiavi non aprivano più,  e chi era rimasto fuori casa dovette rassegnarsi a dormire all'aperto.
Le  chitarre perdettero tutte le corde e suonavano meno delle casseruole.
Non vi  dico il Chianti, senz'acca, che sapore disgustoso. Del resto era impossibile  berlo, perché i bicchieri, diventati " biccieri", schiattavano in mille  pezzi.
Mio zio stava piantando un chiodo nel muro, quando le Acca sparirono:  il " ciodo " si squagliò sotto il martello peggio che se fosse stato di  burro.
La mattina dopo, dalle Alpi al Mar Ionio, non un solo gallo riuscì a  fare chicchirichi': facevano tutti ciccirici, e pareva che starnutissero. Si  temette un'epidemia.
Cominciò una gran caccia all'uomo, anzi, scusate,  all'Acca. I posti di frontiera furono avvertiti di raddoppiare la vigilanza.  L'Acca fu scoperta nelle vicinanze del Brennero, mentre tentava di entrare  clandestinamente in Austria, perché non aveva passaporto. Ma dovettero pregarla  in ginocchio: Resti con noi, non ci faccia questo torto! Senza di lei, non  riusciremmo a pronunciare bene nemmeno il nome di Dante Alighieri. Guardi, qui  c'è una petizione degli abitanti di Chiavari, che le offrono una villa al mare.  E questa è una lettera del capo-stazione di Chiusi-Chianciano, che senza di  lei
diventerebbe il capo-stazione di Ciusi-Cianciano: sarebbe una  degradazione
L'Acca era di buon cuore, ve l'ho già detto. È rimasta, con gran  sollievo del verbo chiacchierare e del pronome chicchessia. Ma bisogna trattarla  con rispetto, altrimenti ci pianterà in asso un'altra volta.
Per me che sono  miope, sarebbe gravissimo: con gli "occiali" senz'acca non ci vedo da qui a  lì.


- Gianni Rodari










​


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ok, ok, skusa! me vuoi bene l'ho stesso?


SEI PREOCCUPATO EH?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Nulla amo! Se esci con me e mi prometti che mi ascolti per mezz'ora senza dietrologie ti faccio smettere di fumare.


se riesci a farmi smetter di fumare ti do il culo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e con questa vi saluto cordialmente e vado a letto.
Ciao *****ni, buona notte


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se riesci a farmi smetter di fumare ti do il culo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prepara la vasella allora, perchè non saresti la prima.

Notte bella.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> prepara la vasella allora, perchè non saresti la prima.
> 
> Notte bella.


e tu non saresti il primo che ci prova


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e tu non saresti il primo che ci prova


signorinella scherzosa, mi prenoto il culo!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> signorinella scherzosa, mi prenoto il culo!


uomo ottimista e positivo.


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uomo ottimista e positivo.


adesso si chiama così quello che vuole il tuo posteriore?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> adesso si chiama così quello che vuole il tuo posteriore?


posteriore mi sa di manza/quarto di bue... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mi fai andare o no??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao amo.
Ciao a tutti


----------



## Old blondie (21 Ottobre 2008)

64 pag di thread???
a che punto siamo arrivati??
chi paga??


buona notte Asu, 
bacetto!


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> posteriore mi sa di manza/quarto di bue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


notte amo!!!!!!


----------



## LDS (21 Ottobre 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> 64 pag di thread???
> a che punto siamo arrivati??
> chi paga??
> 
> ...


dopo bestemmie varie...credo che paghiamo sempre noi.


----------



## Old blondie (21 Ottobre 2008)

cmq...
sono dell'idea che non insistere a invitare qualcuno che non vuole uscire con te...ti para il "posteriore" da serate "pacco" dove entrambi rimangono delusi l'uno dall'altra!


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Insonne, cosa vuoi che ti dica? Vedo che non leggi attentamente gli interventi. Tu non sei uscito con un'amicona, sei uscito *accettando* un gioco di seduzione. E allora avresti "duvuto" essere galante. Così hai solo fatto il "pidocchioso".
> Non credo che lei avesse la "pretesa" di vedersi offrire la cena: vi siete fatti un test reciprocamente ma queste schermaglie non portano da nessuna parte. Tanto vale non uscire nemmeno e cenare da soli a casa propria. Lasciati dire che lasci trapelare un mondo interiore tristissimo.


trapelare??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





son manifesti grandi un grattacielo, altro che trapelare


----------



## Sterminator (21 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> secondo me invece è lei che ha fatto la figura della pezzente.
> quella è abituata ad avere gente che la ospita all'estero senza pagare una lira. *Una volta, mesi fa, ad una festa, la invitai. Lei si è presentata in ritardo e addirittura, mi ha persino chiesto di (udite udite) aspettarla sul marciapiede con in mano un piatto pieno di tartine (la festa era al piano terra di un palazzo), perchè lei stava arrivando con la macchina, non trovava parcheggio e stava morendo di fame. Cioè, io la aspettai sul marciapiede come un cojone per 10 minuti con in mano sto piatto, e i buttafuori della festa (era una festa esclusiva) hanno pure pensato che stavo portando via il cibo! Poi lei è arrivata, è rimasta una ventina di minuti e se ne è andata*!


pero' se lo postavi prima, il quadro sarebbe stato diverso...

infatti per me con 'sto precedente, chi te l'ha fatto fare ad uscirci???

comunque avanzi na' doccia a casa sua...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pero' se lo postavi prima, il quadro sarebbe stato diverso...
> 
> infatti per me con 'sto precedente, chi te l'ha fatto fare ad uscirci???
> 
> comunque avanzi na' doccia a casa sua...


Ma c'hai di molto ragione  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Io ancora non capisco perche' debbano uscire una seconda (o terza?) volta


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma c'hai di molto ragione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'ho già detto. Aspettava l'occasione per schiaffeggiarla


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

infatti ... per me poteva anche morire di fame la prima volta! pago la cena mica faccio il cameriere.
con tutto il rispetto per chi fa davvero il cameriere


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> vabè, allora al posto di scaricatore di Mazzara scriverò autotrasportatore di Voghera, ok?


Giu' le mani dagli autotrasportatori e scaricatori!

Le verità piu' profonde me le hanno sempre insegnate le persone meno "colte"...!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa me l'ero persa.
> Sei proprio un coglione,un poveraccio che alla prima che gli dici perde la trebisonda e deborda come uno scaricatore di porto, con la differenza che lo scaricatore di porto non fa lo sborone impomatato di gran classe (terza, quarta massimo...).
> Omino per te è anche troppo!


 
 ...e il panino all'autogrill lo offre, e volentieri!

AVARO!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ringrazio e ti accolgo.


 
E io posso avere la collezione completa di Rocco Siffredi?! PRETTY PLEAAASEE!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...e il panino all'autogrill lo offre, e volentieri!
> 
> AVARO!












   belle pimpanti stamattina eh?


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..pago io. Ma se lei al momento del conto non fa neanche il gesto stai sicura che lei si paga la sua metà
> 
> Buscopann


 
...e non la rivedi piu'...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> belle pimpanti stamattina eh?


 
e tu gioia come stai?!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...e non la rivedi piu'...


Magari... invece a quanto pare non e' poi cosi' scontato


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e tu gioia come stai?!


bene grazie. 
Ma mi devo trattenere perchè ho una fame atavica e non farei che mangiare


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

asudem, ragazzino audace e spiritoso a parte,
devi smettere di fumare.e la pressione si abbassa
non è difficile, puoi fare questo ed altro


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> asudem, ragazzino audace e spiritoso a parte,
> devi smettere di fumare.e la pressione si abbassa
> non è difficile, puoi fare questo ed altro


non ci riesco.
Davvero , ci provo ma non ci riesco. E non riesco neanche a stare a dieta.
Non mi era mai successo di avere così poca forza di volontà


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Per riassumere la mia posizione:

- io non è che passo la vita (o passavo, quand'ero giovane e single) a cercare gente che mi offra caffé, aperitivi, pranzi e cene.

Io lavoro, ho sempre lavorato, e quando studiavo davo lezioni per potermi pagare le mie cose, la pizza, la discoteca una volta ogni 3 mesi, il viaggetto estivo.

Sono indipendente ora e sempre, in secula seculorum.

Cio' premesso, non ho mai invitato un uomo a fini sentimentali, perché credo fin nel midollo che il minimo che un uomo possa fare per trascorrere del tempo con me è CHIEDERMELO.

Ho invitato invece spesso amiche e amici e colleghi, e in quel caso ho sempre pagato io ma nemmeno mi sono scapicollata per pagare nell'ipotesi in cui l'altra persona volesse pagare lui.

Ho ricambiato DOPO con gesti gentili (un regalo, un cocktail, un'altra occasione conviviale).

Senza pretese. Senza test. Senza acidità. E in buonafede.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari... invece a quanto pare non e' poi cosi' scontato


a me non mi rivedrebbe...vedi post sopra.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci riesco.
> Davvero , ci provo ma non ci riesco. E non riesco neanche a stare a dieta.
> Non mi era mai successo di avere così poca forza di volontà


 
va bene così'!
Vuol dire che il tuo corpo e la tua anima di questo hanno bisogno! Sii indulgente con te stessa!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> va bene così'!
> Vuol dire che il tuo corpo e la tua anima di questo hanno bisogno! Sii indulgente con te stessa!


no, col fumo sto proprio esagerando.
Allora ora ci provo.
la prossima la fumo alle 10.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> va bene così'!
> Vuol dire che il tuo corpo e la tua anima di questo hanno bisogno! Sii indulgente con te stessa!


 hai ragione.però il fumo è seriamente dannoso


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ho capito, e concordo.

Ma se lei schioda mentalmente ora....non è meglio la sigaretta?!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Per riassumere la mia posizione:
> 
> - io non è che passo la vita (o passavo, quand'ero giovane e single) a cercare gente che mi offra caffé, aperitivi, pranzi e cene.
> 
> ...


Anche per me e' cosi'.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me non mi rivedrebbe...vedi post sopra.


Alla luce delle ultime esperienze non rivedrebbe neanche me.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ho capito, e concordo.
> 
> Ma se lei schioda mentalmente ora....non è meglio la sigaretta?!


 un po' meno, dai.
e qualche concessione in più con il cibo


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ehy...com'è che avete aquilotti, pallini e altra roba?!

E io?!?

Non posso avere il cobretto?!?


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alla luce delle ultime esperienze non rivedrebbe neanche me.


già, con il tempo ci si incattivisce....! Mi è sempre stata detta una grande verità: chi è avaro di soldi, lo è inevitabilmente anche d'affetti...!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Ottobre 2008)

che storiella strana.

Sinceramente faccio fatica a prendere delle parti, da una parte credo che mi sarei comportato come lui ( limitatamente al fatto che abbia rifiutato di andare a casa di lei ), dall'altra il conto lo avrei senza dubbio pagato io per due motivi:

primo: mi piace fare sempre in modo che nessuno possa criticarmi nulla, è un mio atteggiamento mentale

secondo: sono sempre stato abituato ad offrire io, ma lo faccio solo con le persone che reputo meritino la mia compagnia.
In buona sostanza, piuttosto che pagare il conto a metà perchè alla fin fine mi ha invitato lei, avrei declinato fermamente l'invito.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> già, con il tempo ci si incattivisce....! Mi è sempre stata detta una grande verità: chi è avaro di soldi, lo è inevitabilmente anche d'affetti...!



Lo scritto anche io... il braccino corto e' a 360 gradi...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ma infatti, alla fine è solo questione di educazione.

Insonne si è tradito andando al BAGNO in quel momento: è stato un gesto manipolatore della volontà di lei.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> che storiella strana.
> 
> Sinceramente faccio fatica a prendere delle parti, da una parte credo che mi sarei comportato come lui ( limitatamente al fatto che abbia rifiutato di andare a casa di lei ), dall'altra il conto lo avrei senza dubbio pagato io per due motivi:
> 
> ...


Bravo!


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma infatti, alla fine è solo questione di educazione.
> 
> Insonne si è tradito andando al BAGNO in quel momento: è stato un gesto manipolatore della volontà di lei.


secondo me ad aver buon naso si vedeva già quando si è messo a far gli occhi dolci a quelle del tavolo di fianco, quando commentava i sms ricevuti da altre e quando faceva apprezzamenti alla cameriera


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> secondo me ad aver buon naso si vedeva già quando si è messo a far gli occhi dolci a quelle del tavolo di fianco, quando commentava i sms ricevuti da altre e quando faceva apprezzamenti alla cameriera


 
beh, quello è un machismo d'accatto (imperdonabile, concordo).

Ma il gesto del bagno è peggio.


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, quello è un machismo d'accatto (imperdonabile, concordo).
> 
> Ma il gesto del bagno è peggio.


come dicevo ieri non lo accetterei nemmeno da un amico  

	
	
		
		
	


	





il gesto del bagno ..... che dire, il diploma di infantilismo, anzi, direttamente  una  laurea


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> come dicevo ieri non lo accetterei nemmeno da un amico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e vabbè, dai: quando scappa, scappa!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e vabbè, dai: quando scappa, scappa!!!


sarò abituata male io, ma se scappa ci si va uscendo dal locale o prima ancora di chiedere il conto


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> sarò abituata male io, ma se scappa ci si va uscendo dal locale o prima ancora di chiedere il conto


dai, era una battuta!


----------



## Old thai (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ma hai pienamente ragione tu!!!!
Ma scusate, questa arriva, invita a cena all'ultimo momento e poi pretende che gli venga offerta!?!?!?.... Ma non esiste!
E anche se è donna chissenefrega, ha fatto tutto lei.
Se fossi stato in te, non avrei neanche dato la tua parte.
E meno male che è una ragazza emancipata, in carriere e che gira il mondo, nonlo sa che quando si invita qualcuno si offre sempre!?
No comment...
Baci e buona giornata
Thai


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> Ma hai pienamente ragione tu!!!!
> Ma scusate, questa arriva, invita a cena all'ultimo momento e poi pretende che gli venga offerta!?!?!?.... Ma non esiste!
> E anche se è donna chissenefrega, ha fatto tutto lei.
> Se fossi stato in te, non avrei neanche dato la tua parte.
> ...


capisco che ci sono un sacco di pagine, ma segui la tua firma


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Soprattutto, cosa emerge dal quadro?

Una difficoltà di Insonne (ma che lui peraltro - nei momenti di maggior lucidità - riconosce) di "stare al mondo".

Di saper mediare tra educazione e rispetto, attrazione e gioco. Il gesto del bagno mette in luce un uomo insicuro di sé, che lascia alla donna il decidere il da farsi.

E una donna queste insicurezze non le perdona. Ti cassa alla velocità della luce! (a meno che non sia una interessata...vedi ex ragazze di Insonne...) 

Nella vita, alla peggio, usa il galateo. Le considerazioni poi ciascuno le trae in separata sede di per sè!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> capisco che ci sono un sacco di pagine, ma segui la tua firma
















   triglia ti adoro!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

lo spunto di discussione può essere indubbiamente valido ma per quanto riguarda insonne la questione non è certo chi paga o meno ma l'atteggiamento globalmente cafone .
 chi decide consapevolmente di uscire con lui non ha attenuanti


----------



## MK (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo spunto di discussione può essere indubbiamente valido ma per quanto riguarda insonne la questione non è certo chi paga o meno ma l'atteggiamento globalmente cafone .
> *chi decide consapevolmente di uscire con lui non ha attenuanti*


----------



## Iris (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ma io mi chiedo: quando due persone decidono di andare a mangiare una pizza insieme (perchè credo di questo si sia trattato), è presumibilmente perchè hanno voglia di passare una serata rilassante e piacevole...ora come vi può venir in mente ad Insonne (e a quelli che la pensano come lui) di trasformare una occasione informale di incontro tra due persone che presumibilmente si sono simpatiche in un test per vedere quanto l'altro resiste alla cafonaggine?

Se Insonne non ha stima del genere femminile, perchè lo ritiene intressato alla sua posizione e ai suoi averi (Insonne poi mi pare ridicolo!!!), perchè continua a frequentarlo?
Non mi stupisco poi che nessuna donna "normale" voglia conoscere più approfonditamente Insonne...


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo: quando due persone decidono di andare a mangiare una pizza insieme (perchè credo di questo si sia trattato), è presumibilmente perchè hanno voglia di passare una serata rilassante e piacevole...ora come vi può venir in mente ad Insonne (e a quelli che la pensano come lui) di trasformare una occasione informale di incontro tra due persone che presumibilmente si sono simpatiche in un test per vedere quanto l'altro resiste alla cafonaggine?
> 
> Se Insonne non ha stima del genere femminile, perchè lo ritiene intressato alla sua posizione e ai suoi averi (Insonne poi mi pare ridicolo!!!), perchè continua a frequentarlo?
> Non mi stupisco poi che nessuna donna "normale" voglia conoscere più approfonditamente Insonne...


nemmeno io, ma faglielo capire che tutto è dovuto a come si pone lui (tralasciando l'abbigliamento descritto in giro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> capisco che ci sono un sacco di pagine, ma segui la tua firma


oddio, sto morendo...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo: quando due persone decidono di andare a mangiare una pizza insieme (perchè credo di questo si sia trattato), è presumibilmente perchè hanno voglia di passare una serata rilassante e piacevole...ora come vi può venir in mente ad Insonne (e a quelli che la pensano come lui) di trasformare una occasione informale di incontro tra due persone che presumibilmente si sono simpatiche in un test per vedere quanto l'altro resiste alla cafonaggine?


ma infatti secondo me la questione era un'altra... nn pretendere più di quanto tu non possa/voglia dare, indipendentemente dal tuo sesso.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

io ci andrei a cena con insonne, vestita da squaw con una piuma in testa, però.
e sotto la gonna porterei una scure


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io ci andrei a cena con insonne, vestita da squaw con una piuma in testa, però.
> e sotto la gonna porterei una scure


 le vuole damine vecchio stile e vergini ma ben emancipate quando si tratta di sborsare.
hai capito ....e poi dicono che chi non dorme non piglia pesci


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> le vuole damine vecchio stile e vergini ma ben emancipate quando si tratta di sborsare.
> hai capito ....e poi dicono che chi non dorme non piglia pesci


e stivalate


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> le vuole damine vecchio stile e vergini ma ben emancipate quando si tratta di sborsare.
> hai capito ....e poi dicono che chi non dorme non piglia pesci


non è importante prendere i pesci ma capire dove li prendi i pesci. insonne non lo ha ancora capito


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> le vuole damine vecchio stile e vergini ma ben emancipate quando si tratta di sborsare.
> hai capito ....e poi dicono che chi non dorme non piglia pesci


e dell'olezzo sudore misto ad armani code non diciamo niente?


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non è importante prendere i pesci ma capire dove li prendi i pesci. insonne non lo ha ancora capito


era per definire chi non dorme , di ittica non m'intendo
al massimo posso darmi all'ippica


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non è importante prendere i pesci ma capire dove li prendi i pesci. insonne non lo ha ancora capito


i suoi stivaletti sono esposti al moma di new york e non ti dico dove prende i pesci perchè sono una signora...


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e dell'olezzo sudore misto ad armani code non diciamo niente?


bhè lui aveva avvertito che non aveva occasione di cambiarsi.
cmq raga...il mondo è ben pieno di gente strana


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> i suoi stivaletti sono esposti al moma di new york e non ti dico dove prende i pesci perchè sono una signora...


 ah ma allora tu sai d'ittica?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> i suoi stivaletti sono esposti al moma di new york e non ti dico dove prende i pesci perchè sono una signora...


che pirlona!


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> era per definire chi non dorme , di ittica non m'intendo
> al massimo posso darmi all'ippica


sì ma anche la mia era una metafora ... anche se mi rendo conto di non essermi spiegato probabilmente.
però per essere "di mare" dovresti intendertene di piu di ittica


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè lui aveva avvertito che non aveva occasione di cambiarsi.
> cmq raga...il mondo è ben pieno di gente strana


vedi perchè è uno sfigato?
l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai ha sempre una camicia fresca di bucato nella 24h.
purtroppo gli sfigati immaginano e basta ...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vedi perchè è uno sfigato?
> l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai ha sempre una camicia fresca di bucato nella 24h.
> purtroppo gli sfigati immaginano e basta ...


la pianti che poi ricomincia ad insultare parlando di sostanze organiche??


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vedi perchè è uno sfigato?
> l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai ha sempre una camicia fresca di bucato nella 24h.
> purtroppo gli sfigati immaginano e basta ...


è vero, hanno sempre la camicia di ricambio in ufficio.
ah ..non ci son più gli uomini di una volta..


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *sì ma anche la mia era una metafora* ... anche se mi rendo conto di non essermi spiegato probabilmente.
> però per essere "di mare" dovresti intendertene di piu di ittica


la mia no
era una cazzata


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> i suoi stivaletti sono esposti al moma di new york e non ti dico dove prende i pesci perchè sono una signora...


per una volta lascia stare lo stile e diccelo dove li prende ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia no
> *era una cazzata*


al solito ... non cambi mai


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che pirlona!


come pirlona... 
insonne arriva all'aeroporto e...

« - Mi dia le sue generalità
- In generale sto così e così » 

« - Altrimenti si fa notte, in inglese fahrenheit !! »


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> come pirlona...
> insonne arriva all'aeroporto e...
> 
> « - Mi dia le sue generalità
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la pianti che poi ricomincia ad insultare parlando di sostanze organiche??


ma si va bè... adesso salta fuori che uno basta che starnutisca per parlare di sostanze organiche...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah ma allora tu sai d'ittica?


no. però conosco peppin o pesc. chist è a man e chist è o pesc.


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

*qualcuno la abbatta!!!*



Anna A ha detto:


> no. però conosco peppin o pesc. chist è a man e chist è o pesc.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma si va bè... adesso salta fuori che uno basta che starnutisca per parlare di sostanze organiche...


Ogni tanto gliene escono alcune davvero carine...
Vaccona triste
Me lo state trifolando...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


quoto!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo: quando due persone decidono di andare a mangiare una pizza insieme (perchè credo di questo si sia trattato), è presumibilmente perchè hanno voglia di passare una serata rilassante e piacevole...ora come vi può venir in mente ad Insonne (e a quelli che la pensano come lui) di trasformare una occasione informale di incontro tra due persone che presumibilmente si sono simpatiche in un test per vedere quanto l'altro resiste alla cafonaggine?
> 
> Se Insonne non ha stima del genere femminile, perchè lo ritiene intressato alla sua posizione e ai suoi averi (Insonne poi mi pare ridicolo!!!), perchè continua a frequentarlo?
> Non mi stupisco poi che nessuna donna "normale" voglia conoscere più approfonditamente Insonne...


 
ALTRE SANTE PAROLE!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vedi perchè è uno sfigato?
> l'uomo che non deve chiedere mai *ha sempre una camicia fresca di bucato nella 24h.*
> purtroppo gli sfigati immaginano e basta ...


di solito stirata dalla moglie a casa...che pero' non lo capisce!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


o senti carina... peppin o pesc è amico mio e vede osserva e deduce...
portace rispetto...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> di solito stirata dalla moglie a casa...che pero' non lo capisce!


quasi mai dalla moglie ma dalla colf. il vantaggio non è indifferente!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anche! Colf pagata pero' al 50 % dallo stipendio della moglie....!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ogni tanto gliene escono alcune davvero carine...
> Vaccona triste
> Me lo state trifolando...


no, dai.. oggi è san sfigato e ho deciso di essere più buona del solito.


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, dai.. oggi è san sfigato e ho deciso di essere più buona del solito.


vaccona triste era fenomenale!!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anche! Colf pagata pero' al 50 % dallo stipendio della moglie....!


non è detto, potrebbe pure essere pagata al 100% dalla moglie. in ogni caso la contabilità camicie sporche/pulite non passa per il salotto.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> vaccona triste era fenomenale!!


e come no... però è giusto lasciare ogni tanto uno spazio luna park per gli sfigati, dopo tutto, siamo o non siamo il paese più tollerante del mondo?


----------



## Old thai (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> capisco che ci sono un sacco di pagine, ma segui la tua firma


 L'ho seguita alla lettera, p x p...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> in realtà sembra corretto anche con l'apostrofo: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrofo#Qual_.C3.A8.2C_oppure_Qual.27.C3.A8.3F


*Questioni di grammatica italiana*

*Si scrive qual è o qual’è?*

Piaccia o no, la regoletta è semplice e si trova in qualunque testo scolastico. Alcune parole possono perdere un pezzetto alla fine sia davanti a vocale sia davanti a consonante: _uno_ diventa _un gatto_ e _un amico_. In questo caso abbiamo un *troncamento*, e non si usa l'apostrofo. Altre possono essere tagliate solo davanti a vocale: _una_ rimane _una gatta_, ma diventa _un'amica_. Questa è l'*elisione*, e ci vuole l'apostrofo.
Nel caso di *qual*, espressioni _come nel qual caso_, _in un certo qual modo_ ci obbligano, secondo quasi tutti gli autori, e secondo l'uso corrente, a concludere che si tratta di troncamento; e quindi: _qual è_, senza apostrofo.
Mi ero proposto di non intervenire in simili questioni, cioè in dubbi che possono essere risolti agevolmente consultando una qualunque grammatica elementare della lingua italiana. Ma qui faccio eccezione per rendere un omaggio a Luciano Satta, che ha mostrato come, anche su questioni banali e un po' aride come quella di troncamento/elisione, si possano scrivere cose intelligenti ed interessanti. Anche gli aggettivi e pronomi *tale* e *quale* diventano* tal* e *qual* sia dinanzi a vocale sia dinanzi a consonante, sia al maschile sia al femminile. Ma sono elisioni o troncamenti ? Cioè, è ancora frequente l'uso di far cadere le vocali finali di queste due parole davanti ad altra parola che cominci per consonante?
Possiamo rispondere sì per *tale,* giacché, senza contare l'espressione fissa _il tal dei tali,_ si usa dire ancora « Nel _tal_ giornale c'è il _tal_ fotoservizio ». E allora scriveremo tranquillamente senza apostrofo _tal amico, tal impresa_ e così via.
Ma *qual* è piuttosto raro davanti a consonante, e suona antiquato. Perciò alcuni grammatici consigliano di restaurare la forma *qual* apostrofata: _qual'e. _La presenza di due vocali uguali non fa tollerare in questo esempio che si scriva _quale è,_ salvo che non si voglia dare a* quale* un risalto particolare. Ma davanti ad altra vocale l'imbarazzo dell'apostrofo può essere eliminato scrivendo* quale* per intero: _quale amore, quale odio._ In ogni modo noi siamo a favore di _qual è,_ senza apostrofo; torneremo sulla faccenda tra poco, nelle nostre consuete osservazioni. [...]
Ma vediamo in breve come se la cavano gli scrittori con l'apostrofo, e quindi con l'elisione e il troncamento. Essendo l'apostrofo un segno dei meno appariscenti, può accadere che molti errori siano in realtà sviste tipografiche e niente più; tuttavia li citeremo, nel dubbio assolvendo l'autore.
La disputa se si debba scrivere _qual'è_ o _qual è_ non è risolta né dalle grammatiche, né tanto meno dalla letteratura. Sono per l'apostrofo, fra gli altri, Federigo Tozzi, Mario Tobino, Tommaso Landolfi, Paolo Monelli, Bonaventura Tecchi. Non apostrofano invece Vasco Pratolini, Giuseppe Berto, Alberto Moravia, Goffredo Parise, Libero Bigiaretti.
Ripetiamo alla buona i termini della polemichetta; e prendiamo gli argomenti di due studiosi: Franco Fochi (fautore dell'apostrofo) e Bruno Migliorini (che non ce lo vuole).
Dice il Fochi che per *quale* « il troncamento è cosa del tutto finita, che appartiene alla storia, e non più all'uso della parola ». Egli prosegue citando il _qual maraviglia_ di Brunetto Latini a Dante, che oggi più nessuno direbbe; e osserva che *qual* resta soltanto nel detto scherzosamente solenne _Tal morì qual visse,_ in una o due espressioni come _per la qual cosa._ Ricordate le combinazioni con _certo_ – _in certo qual modo, un certo qual garbo, una certa qual mansione_ – egli insiste: « Ma ecco che qui _mansione, _di tre sillabe, preferisce la forma intera: "una certa _quale_ mansione". E l'effetto aumenta con l'allungarsi del nome: "un certo _quale_ spiritello", "una certa _quale_ condiscendenza", ecc. ».Insomma, secondo il Fochi, essendo il *qual* tronco una cosa storicamente morta, c'è solo il *quale* da elidere; perciò, apostrofo.
E sentiamo Bruno Migliorini: « Che si scriva _un uomo_ e non _un'uomo, un enorme peso_ e invece _un'enorme ingiustizia_ è una distinzione non fondata sulla fonetica ma sulla schematizzazione dei grammatici. Distinzione artificiale è perciò quella fra "troncamento" e "elisione", ma una volta che questa distinzione si accetti, ne discende come un corollario ineluttabile che si debba scrivere senza apostrofo _tal è, qual è..._ ».
L'argomento del Fochi fa riflettere, è vero. Ma ha qualche punto debole. Anzitutto l'esempio _un certo quale spiritello_ non è acconcio; diciamo _quale spiritello_ e non _qual spiritello_ solo perché è buona norma non troncare davanti a parola che cominci con *s* impura.
Inoltre il Fochi cita onestamente alcuni esempi di sopravvivenza di *qual.*
Aggiungiamo, pignoli, il diffuso « _Qual_ buon vento ti porta? »; e quattro citazioni di scrittori: « E _qual_ rispetto dal concessionario... » (Domenico Rea); « ...senza _qual_ sacro pudore » (Riccardo Bacchelli); « _Qual_ testimone veridico... » (Carlo Emilio Gadda); « ... _qual_ più _qual_ meno » (Virgilio Lilli). Queste nostre quattro citazioni, ne siamo certi, possono aumentare, anche se non di molto. E allora, è proprio morto il *qual*?
Ma il nostro discorso è un altro. Franco Fochi sostiene che si deve scrivere _qual'è_ ma non condanna come errore _qual è_; insomma egli ha messo o rimesso di moda un'altra duplice grafia del patrio idioma. Con tutte le parole che si possono scrivere in due, tre, quattro modi, non ce n'era davvero bisogno. [La prima scienza pp. 72−75]​


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *Si scrive qual è o qual’è?*
> 
> Piaccia o no, la regoletta è semplice e si trova


emma, fala finita ke sennò LdS si arrabia, lui vole ke si scrive bene e comuncue si scrive qual è, sensa asotropo, khiaro?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> emma, fala finita ke sennò LdS si arrabia, lui vole ke si scrive bene e comuncue si scrive qual è, sensa asotropo, khiaro?


 personalmente qual è e tal è li ho sempre scritti senza apostrofo....


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

C'ho un attacco di colite.
Suggerimenti?


----------



## Iris (21 Ottobre 2008)

Senza apostrofo.
 Ma cosa c'entra?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> C'ho un attacco di colite.
> Suggerimenti?


vai in bagno ma prima paga il conto!


----------



## Iris (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> C'ho un attacco di colite.
> Suggerimenti?


Alzati dalla sedia e vai in bagno.


----------



## Iris (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vai in bagno ma prima paga il conto!


Ali limite lascia una cinquantina..crepi l'avarizia


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

purtroppo non c'è più carta.
ops è già andata?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> C'ho un attacco di colite.
> Suggerimenti?


usa un apostrofo come tappo...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Senza apostrofo.
> Ma cosa c'entra?


niente, è questo il bello!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vogliamo fare concorrenza al topic degli off-topic, siamo a metà strada (più o meno)...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Troppo tardi.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Troppo tardi.


ettepareva!se non è zuppa è pan bagnato...


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Troppo tardi.


ma perchè la lapidate?? dov'è l'apostrofo??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè la lapidate?? dov'è l'apostrofo??


hai scritto male, 'dov'è' si scrive 'dov è'!


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> hai scritto male, 'dov'è' si scrive 'dov è'!


besame...besame il bucio..


----------



## Iris (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Troppo tardi.


Te la sei fatta sotto?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ettepareva!se non *è zuppa* è pan bagnato...


 mmmm... non toccare quel tasto che ancora mi duole!

L'unica volta che ho provato ad avere un clone (perchè quando hanno fatto il restiling non riuscivo più a scrivere una fava) l'admin non ma m'hao schizzato e non m'è mai arrivata la mail x la conferma dell'iscrizione....


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

comunque un po' arroganti lo siamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	







non c'entra nulla ma volevo usarlo


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Te la sei fatta sotto?


E capirai!   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Guarda che è natura, eh?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (21 Ottobre 2008)

guarda che la serata non è stata affatto così, ma è stata molto piacevole e mi sono trovato molto bene con la tizia. Non ho fatto affatto lo sborone, ne mi sono lamentato per il conto. Si è parlato di viaggi, arte, professioni, opportunità, mentalità ... bla bla bla).
Inoltre io di classe ne ho da vendere, tesoro, molto più di te che se non ti offrono la cena, chiudi i rapporti con un tizio a prescindere di quanto possa essere stato piacevole (aho? ma a casa ce l'hai un frigorifero?)
mi pensavo che eri una liberal evoluta, e invece sei la classica femmina con la testa piena di luoghi comuni.



Lettrice ha detto:


> pero' prendiamo Insonne che fa lo sborone poi si inalbera per il conto e spara un monte di cazzate... ma ti pare classe? E guarda che se ne leggono e vedono a vagoni di uomini cosi'...


questa è buona!



Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho già detto. Aspettava l'occasione per schiaffeggiarla


un vita mia non sono mai stato avaro ne di affetti ne di denaro. Di solito ste frasi le usano le femmine che vogliono scroccare una cena o che cercano un pretesto per lasciare il compagno per l'idraulico.



Verena67 ha detto:


> già, con il tempo ci si incattivisce....! Mi è sempre stata detta una grande verità: chi è avaro di soldi, lo è inevitabilmente anche d'affetti...!


 
ma che stai a dì?!?!?!?! andare al bagno a fine cena è una cosa normalissima. primo perchè mi scappava, secondo perchè dovevo lavarmi le mani e sistemarmi i capelli. Ma quale manipolativo? Addirittura quando sono tornato e ho visto che lei aveva la carta di platino, le ho detto: "ammazza, hai la carta di platino! allora sei da sposare!". E lei si è messa a ridere.



Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma infatti, alla fine è solo questione di educazione.
> 
> Insonne si è tradito andando al BAGNO in quel momento: è stato un gesto manipolatore della volontà di lei.


 

mitico!!!!!!! aho, queste fanno tutte le liberal, poi c'hanno tutte er cervello lavato!



thai ha detto:


> Ma hai pienamente ragione tu!!!!
> Ma scusate, questa arriva, invita a cena all'ultimo momento e poi pretende che gli venga offerta!?!?!?.... Ma non esiste!
> E anche se è donna chissenefrega, ha fatto tutto lei.
> Se fossi stato in te, non avrei neanche dato la tua parte.
> ...


 
Sai cosa emerge? che dopo aver passato una serata piacevole con una persona, quella mi delude il giorno dopo con uno sciocco sms. Sai cosa emerge, che tutte le persone che conosco mi deludono, perchè non sono come me.
Il galateo lo conosco bene. Sei tu che evidentemente non lo conosci, visto che se uno non ti paga un piatto di pasta, quello non ti rivede più! imparati il rispetto per le persone, visto che prima dici che io non sono elegante. Tu invece che sparisci (e magari non rispondi più a sms e chiamate) perchè un tizio ha osato non pagarti una cena chi sei? Lina Sotis?. Ma vergognati!



Verena67 ha detto:


> Soprattutto, cosa emerge dal quadro?
> 
> Una difficoltà di Insonne (ma che lui peraltro - nei momenti di maggior lucidità - riconosce) di "stare al mondo".
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E capirai!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutta salute.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma secondo voi, insonne ha fatto pure il ruttino, prima di andare al cesso?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (21 Ottobre 2008)

non a caso il titolo del 3d è: ARROGANZA delle femmine. bè quella arroganza ormai è evidente che c'è anche su questo sito.

Ragazzi, non ribellatevi all'arroganza, altrimenti vi beccate degli insulti tipo (nell'ordine) cafone, maleducato, devi studiare il galateo, bla bla bla, pezzente, se una esce con te è una deficiente, bla bla bla

io dico: siete tutte donne indipendenti e in carriera finchè vi pare a voi. (che disgusto....)


----------



## Iris (21 Ottobre 2008)

Si. Ha fatto pure il rutto.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque un po' arroganti lo siamo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' orrendo. Sembra il marito di Ellina.  

	
	
		
		
	


	









... ti rifari al titolo del tred o vai a caso?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> mmmm... non toccare quel tasto che ancora mi duole!
> 
> L'unica volta che ho provato ad avere un clone (perchè quando hanno fatto il restiling non riuscivo più a scrivere una fava) l'admin non ma m'hao schizzato e non m'è mai arrivata la mail x la conferma dell'iscrizione....


ma taci!!
è capitato anche a me quando mi sono registrata come grancretina 

	
	
		
		
	


	








è in lista ma non mi ha mai mandato la conferma...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Ha fatto pure il rutto.


per finire con una scrollatina agli zebedei..


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' orrendo. Sembra il marito di Ellina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ho deciso che da ora in avanti avrò l'accompagnamento musicale


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> le vuole damine vecchio stile e vergini ma ben emancipate quando si tratta di sborsare.


non avevi quotato minerva.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non avevi quotato minerva.


 ben gentile


----------



## Iris (21 Ottobre 2008)

Che donne che girano!
25 euro e manco un pompino di ringraziamento!!!
Bleah...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Che donne che girano!
> 25 euro e manco un pompino di ringraziamento!!!
> Bleah...


minimo minimo...75!!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Ha fatto pure il rutto.


Già.



Insonne... figliuolo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... tu lo sai che ti vogliamo bene, no?
Cioè... alcuni ti vogliono bene, altri giustamente ti detestano perchè sei insopportabile... comunque... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu mi ricordi tanto Napo, delle volte.

Che cerca di far passare i pantaloni dalla testa alla gente (e il più delle volte ci riesce), che si spertica in mirabolanti spiegazioni, accuse, reprimende e tagadà... sapendo perfettamente di essere una persona *quasi del tutto invivibile*. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non so se ho reso l'idea...


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Che donne che girano!
> 25 euro e manco un pompino di ringraziamento!!!
> Bleah...


 
ma se ha pagato lei!!! pure la pompa doveva fargli?


----------



## Iris (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se ha pagato lei!!! pure la pompa doveva fargli?


 Quando incontri un vero uomo, come minimo ti inchini...


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Quando incontri un vero uomo, come minimo ti inchini...


si ma non mi spezzo


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma non mi spezzo


fatela finita ... le metto io le altre 25 e fategli questo cavolo di pompino così si toglie dalle palle


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma non mi spezzo


 ma non sperare ti facciano ministra


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> fatela finita ... le metto io le altre 25 e fategli questo cavolo di pompino così si toglie dalle palle


una pompa per 50 euro??? oh...ma tutti zenesi qui???


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> una pompa per 50 euro??? oh...ma tutti zenesi qui???


perdonami ... non son pratico di tariffe


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

*per la pompa*

Dai su, che si faccia la conta fra le scroccone arroganti del forum e non se ne parli più.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> una pompa per 50 euro??? oh...ma tutti zenesi qui???


O bella!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E poi il mercato è il mercato eh... 'spetta che c'ho le finestre su Via di Francia, m'affaccio un attimo e chiedo quanto fa oggi...


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> O bella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la faccio tutte le volte che vengo a roma ... la odio


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> O bella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per 50 eurini preferisco una pizza


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> O bella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


barbone che non siete altro ...ad asu hanno date 150.000 lire anni fa.
ok la svalutazione ma.....


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> la faccio tutte le volte che vengo a roma ... la odio


 quella è a genova


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> barbone che non siete altro ...ad asu hanno date 150.000 lire anni fa.
> ok la svalutazione ma.....


ehm, si ok ...ma...vuoi mettere??


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2008)

*Uno di noi*

A roma esiste Corso Francia....non via francia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Sei del nord vero?


----------



## Iris (21 Ottobre 2008)

A Corso Francia non ci stanno le mignotte!!! O no?


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ehm, si ok ...ma...vuoi mettere??


pensa che a me hanno dato un lurido 6


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> A roma esiste Corso Francia....non via francia....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se è per questo pure a Torino!!!


----------



## Iris (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> barbone che non siete altro ...ad asu hanno date 150.000 lire anni fa.
> ok la svalutazione ma.....


No. anni fa erano 50000. A Roma.


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2008)

*Iris*

Appunto.....non ci son mai state...sotto corso francia si...vicino lo stadio flaminio...credo che adesso però non ci sian più da nessuna parte...mi risulta sian tutte zona castelli fuori dal comune di roma per ovvi motivi...!!


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. anni fa erano 50000. A Roma.


quindi ora minimo 150 euro no??
non fatemi andare nei particolari che poi divento volgare


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

non mi ricordo più cosa volevo dire


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Dai su, che si faccia la conta fra le scroccone arroganti del forum e non se ne parli più.


emh, mi sento generosa e lascio il mio posto nella conta


----------



## Iris (21 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.....non ci son mai state...sotto corso francia si...vicino lo stadio flaminio...credo che adesso però non ci sian più da nessuna parte...mi risulta sian tutte zona castelli fuori dal comune di roma per ovvi motivi...!!


Ti risulta male. Comunque stiamo andando ot.


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

*ot*



Minerva ha detto:


> non mi ricordo più cosa volevo dire


mi fai venire in mente vampy


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella è a genova


 c'è anche a roma


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti risulta male. Comunque stiamo andando ot.


 ecco cosa volevo dire


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2008)

*Iris*

Son tornate allora?perchè con la storia delle multe su via salaria son sparite...insomma strano....!!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> un vita mia non sono mai stato avaro ne di affetti ne di denaro. Di solito ste frasi le usano le femmine che vogliono scroccare una cena o che cercano un pretesto per lasciare il compagno per l'idraulico.


 
*questo, caro mio, lo dici tu!*
*Invece è un caposaldo psicologico quello che chi tiene ai soldi, e valuta i rapporti in termini di dare - avere, non è emotivamente "disponibile!"*



> ma che stai a dì?!?!?!?! andare al bagno a fine cena è una cosa normalissima. primo perchè mi scappava, secondo perchè dovevo lavarmi le mani e sistemarmi i capelli. Ma quale manipolativo? Addirittura quando sono tornato e ho visto che lei aveva la carta di platino, le ho detto: "ammazza, hai la carta di platino! allora sei da sposare!". E lei si è messa a ridere.


si pero' poi l'sms velenoso te l'ha mandato eccome...!




> Sai cosa emerge? che dopo aver passato una serata piacevole con una persona, quella mi delude il giorno dopo con uno sciocco sms. Sai cosa emerge, che tutte le persone che conosco mi deludono, perchè non sono come me.
> Il galateo lo conosco bene. *Sei tu che evidentemente non lo conosci, visto che se uno non ti paga un piatto di pasta, quello non ti rivede più! imparati il rispetto per le persone, visto che prima dici che io non sono elegante. Tu invece che sparisci (e magari non rispondi più a sms e chiamate) perchè un tizio ha osato non pagarti una cena chi sei? Lina Sotis?. Ma vergognati*!


Sei incredibile! Ma le conclusionali le fai così?! No, davvero? E vinci le cause?!

E chi ha mai detto di "sparire"!

 Al contrario tuo, io sono una persona educata, dico quel che penso e chiudo un rapporto se non mi si confà!

Senza sparizioni. Ma senza nemmeno rispondere in eterno a chi non intende ragioni!!! (e diventa, oltre che manipolatore, molesto!). Il mio tempo ha valore, e non lo spreco con chi non "ascolta" le ragioni altrui, ma va lungo la monorotaia del SUO ego e delle SUE aspettative!

E ogni persona, uomo o donna, esercita il diritto - dovere di conquistarsi e mantenere l'amicizia/affetto altrui, senza "obblighi" di sorta, non credi?!


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2008)

*Verena*

Perdonami...ma prnedi Insonne troppo seriamente.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Il gesto non è bello certo ma a mio avviso puoi essere superiore.
> 
> Ho frequentato per breve tempo un tizio ed avevamo deciso che una volta pagava lui, una volta pagavo io (lui non aveva affatto insistito perchè le cose fossero diverse e la cosa mi è parsa immediatamente come poco promettente). C'era una certa disparità di reddito tra me e lui, un giorno andammo in un ristorante scelto da lui e toccava a me pagare: un conto di 300 euro. Pagai senza battere ciglio ma poi non mi vide più.
> Al di là dell'importo, un uomo che accetta che una donna paghi il conto o la sua parte, secondo me non solo non ne è interessato ma non è nemmeno dignitoso in se stesso. Poi se una scrocca e basta si capisce e non la si frequenta più.


Voi riportate esempi per fare discorsi assolutistici.
Qui non si sta parlando di quello che ti ha portato fuori a cena quell'anno o della tua amica che ha conosciuto quel tale.
Qui si sta parlando di comportamenti generali. Se mi riporti gli esempi non se ne viene più fuori.

Ribadisco il concetto: secondo me dare per scontato o quantomeno aspettarsi che l'uomo paghi la cena è un comportamento opportunistico e che non ha nulla a che vedere con la questione dei ruoli. Anche perchè se si dovesse accettare la questione dei ruoli si dovrebbe in un certo senso accettare anche i contro senza battere ciglio, cosa che ovviamente non vi sta bene.
Io sono per un rapporto alla pari, dove ciascuno mantiene i propri ruoli legati alla propria sessualità e non a convenzioni sociali di altri tempi. 
Una volta l'uomo pagava sempre e comunque la cena perchè la donna non aveva un'indipendenza economica. 
Ora questa indipendenza è stata giustamente acquisita. quindi aspettarsi che l'uomo faccia il cavaliere pagando la cena è opportunistico. 
Io da uomo la cena la pago, perchè spesso e volentieri sono io che invito e lo faccio non solo con la mia compagna, ma anche con amici/che quando sono io a invitare l'altra persona. Indipendentemente da questo, raramente mi è capitato che le persone a cena con me non facciano almeno il gesto di pagare e la mia compagna lo fa tuttora, dopo 4 anni che stiamo insieme. E non perchè sia un gesto dovuto, ma semplicemente è un gesto sincero.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Voi riportate esempi per fare discorsi assolutistici.
> Qui non si sta parlando di quello che ti ha portato fuori a cena quell'anno o della tua amica che ha conosciuto quel tale.
> Qui si sta parlando di comportamenti generali. Se mi riporti gli esempi non se ne viene più fuori.
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo. Però, però..rimane il fatto che come per tante donne sia naturale che sia l'uomo ad offrire a tanti uomini sembra naturale che la donna si occupi di altre faccende tera a tera come alzarsi per offrire qualcosa d un ospite,cucinare, riordinare , cucire e cose così.
Saranno preconcetti radicalizzati e duri a morire ,oltre che sbagliati quanto quello di aspettarsi la cena offerta,ma è così.


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono d'accordo. Però, però..rimane il fatto che come per tante donne sia naturale che sia l'uomo ad offrire a tanti uomini sembra naturale che la donna si occupi di altre faccende tera a tera come alzarsi per offrire qualcosa d un ospite,cucinare, riordinare , cucire e cose così.
> Saranno preconcetti radicalizzati e duri a morire ,oltre che sbagliati quanto quello di aspettarsi la cena offerta,ma è così.


D'accordissimo. Visto che la donna non sta più a casa, ma lavora come l'uomo, anche quest'utlimo deve darsi da fare nelle faccende domestiche.
In questo senso la colpa è delle mamme legate ad altre generazioni, che abituano la figlia a fare i lavori di casa, mentre il maschio è sempre servito e riverito

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> D'accordissimo. Visto che la donna non sta più a casa, ma lavora come l'uomo, anche quest'utlimo deve darsi da fare nelle faccende domestiche.
> In questo senso la colpa è delle mamme legate ad altre generazioni, che abituano la figlia a fare i lavori di casa, mentre il maschio è sempre servito e riverito
> 
> Buscopann


io ho ancora mia zia che quando porto un uomo in campagna lei non gli fa alzare il ditino manco per prendere il bicchiere


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> D'accordissimo. Visto che la donna non sta più a casa, ma lavora come l'uomo, anche quest'utlimo deve darsi da fare nelle faccende domestiche.
> *In questo senso la colpa è delle mamme legate ad altre generazioni, che abituano la figlia a fare i lavori di casa, mentre il maschio è sempre servito e riverito*
> 
> Buscopann


e quindi è normale che anche le donne si siano abituate (perchè educate così) a considerare normale che paghi l'omo


----------



## Old ilary (21 Ottobre 2008)

ma si tratta di galanteria, ha ragione lei!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami...ma prnedi Insonne troppo seriamente....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io lo faccio a fini rieducativi...!


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quindi è normale che anche le donne si siano abituate (perchè educate così) a considerare normale che paghi l'omo


Ma non è un comportamento adeguato ai tempi.
In un certo senso è come se a volte si prendesse la scusa dei ruoli per giustificare meri comportamenti di opportunismo.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma non è un comportamento adeguato ai tempi.
> In un certo senso è come se a volte si prendesse la scusa dei ruoli per giustificare meri comportamenti di opportunismo.
> 
> Buscopann


infatti. Ma che fanno comodo a entrambe le barricate


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma non è un comportamento adeguato ai tempi.
> In un certo senso è come se a volte si prendesse la scusa dei ruoli per giustificare meri comportamenti di opportunismo.
> 
> Buscopann


ma spiega un attimo, se pensi che sia opportunista che ci esci a fare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





giusto per tagliar la testa al toro (delle teorie)


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> ma si tratta di galanteria, ha ragione lei!


La galanteria NON è una cosa dovuta. Deve essere spontanea, come spontaneo deve essere il gesto di una donna di non aspettarsi che una cena sia pagata in quanto donna

Buscopann


----------



## Old Romantico Simpaticone (21 Ottobre 2008)

Alla faccia del nome che porto, romantico...
la cena si paga sempre e comunque.....però, se te la dà.....il conto pesa mooooooooooooooooooooooooolto meno!!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma spiega un attimo, se pensi che sia opportunista che ci esci a fare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non sono mai uscito con una donna che al momento del conto non ha fatto il gesto di prendere il portafoglio o semplicemente (dopo che avevo pagato) mio ha chiesto "quanto ti devo?". 
Permettetemi...se nessuna di voi l'ha mai fatto il mio punto di vista è tale e quale a quello che pensate dell'uomo che non paga la cena.

Buscopann


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Scusate, ma io non ce l'ho con il discorso "doveva pagare lei o no, almeno in parte".

Su quello posso anche essere d'accordo che lei pagasse (ma lei ha PAGATO, non dimentichiamolo).

Cosa ha urtato la signora è l'atteggiamento di fondo di Insonne, che urterebbe tutte noi: cioé che ci sia una contabilità affettivo - materiale con tanto di partita doppia.

E che noi ci si aspetti tanto, laddove un piccolo gesto di cortesia una donna innamorata puo' ripagarlo ad ufo....!!!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La galanteria NON è una cosa dovuta. Deve essere spontanea, come spontaneo deve essere il gesto di una donna di non aspettarsi che una cena sia pagata in quanto donna
> 
> Buscopann


se spontaneamente non sei galante, spontaneamente con me ...ciccia!


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se spontaneamente non sei galante, spontaneamente con me ...ciccia!


Tu stai deviando il discorso. Rimani in tema

Buscopann


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non sono mai uscito con una donna che al momento del conto non ha fatto il gesto di prendere il portafoglio o semplicemente (dopo che avevo pagato) mio ha chiesto "quanto ti devo?".
> Permettetemi...se nessuna di voi l'ha mai fatto il mio punto di vista è tale e quale a quello che pensate dell'uomo che non paga la cena.
> 
> Buscopann



io pago sempre i miei conti, come credo tutte qui, e faccio sempre il "gesto".

Pero' vedi...troverei piu' erotico non farlo.

Se mi segui.


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non sono mai uscito con una donna che al momento del conto non ha fatto il gesto di prendere il portafoglio o semplicemente (dopo che avevo pagato) mio ha chiesto "quanto ti devo?".
> Permettetemi...se nessuna di voi l'ha mai fatto il mio punto di vista è tale e quale a quello che pensate dell'uomo che non paga la cena.
> 
> Buscopann


ma tu, quando esci con una donna, foss'anche un'amica, ti comporti come il JR qua del post? 

che magari si fosse comportato meglio lui, il problema non si sarebbe posto ...... trascurando il fatto che se lui tira fuori precendenti in cui il comportamento di lei non era stato di suo gradimento che ha accettato a fare di andarci a cena?

e tralasciando pure che di solito quando esco a cena è già chiaro chi paga cosa


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io pago sempre i miei conti, come credo tutte qui, e faccio sempre il "gesto".
> 
> Pero' vedi...troverei piu' erotico non farlo.
> 
> Se mi segui.


Sinceramente...più che un messaggio subliminale erotico mi sembrerebbe quasi un atteggiamento commerciale. 

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma tu, quando esci con una donna, foss'anche un'amica, ti comporti come il JR qua del post?
> 
> che magari si fosse comportato meglio lui, il problema non si sarebbe posto ...... trascurando il fatto che se lui tira fuori precendenti in cui il comportamento di lei non era stato di suo gradimento che ha accettato a fare di andarci a cena?
> 
> e tralasciando pure che di solito quando esco a cena è già chiaro chi paga cosa


Certo che voi leggete solo che quello che volete eh?!. Ho risposto più sopra come mi comporto..Più volte l'ho scritto..Ma qui sembra che vi si debba dar ragione, altrimenti l'uomo è un barbone.
A queste condizioni alzo bandiera bianca. almeno qui nel Forum

Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io pago sempre i miei conti, come credo tutte qui, e faccio sempre il "gesto".
> 
> Pero' vedi...troverei piu' erotico non farlo.
> 
> Se mi segui.


sinceramente il gesto non sempre lo faccio, se c'è confidenza e son stata invitata non lo faccio ..... 
anzi, a quel pirla che mi aveva invitata e poi mi ha chiesto se volevo fare alla romana o ognuno il suo gli ho fatto pagare il conto


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Certo che voi leggete solo che quello che volete eh?!.* Ho risposto più sopra come mi comporto..Più volte l'ho scritto..Ma qui sembra che vi si debba dar ragione, altrimenti l'uomo è un barbone.
> A queste condizioni alzo bandiera bianca. almeno qui nel Forum
> 
> Buscopann


pure tu non scherzi, hai chiesto prima di non andar ad esempi e quindi alla cena di questo post ci si riferisce .... e lui è stato barbone nello scambio di occhiate con altre donne in sala, con i commenti sui sms da donne ricevuti e con gli apprezzamenti alla cameriera ....... pure se uscita in amicizia lo trovo esagerato e di pessimo gusto


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> pure tu non scherzi,* hai chiesto prima di non andar ad esempi* e quindi alla cena di questo post ci si riferisce .... e lui è stato barbone nello scambio di occhiate con altre donne in sala, con i commenti sui sms da donne ricevuti e con gli apprezzamenti alla cameriera ....... pure se uscita in amicizia lo trovo esagerato e di pessimo gusto


Io non ho mai fatto esempi. Il discorso non riguardava più Insonne. Il discorso era generale e io mi riferivo a quello che penso di certi comportamenti in generale.

Buscopann


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2008)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu stai deviando il discorso. Rimani in tema
> 
> Buscopann


 
E dai... alla fine non si contesta il pagare in sé, ma il suo comportamento un po' da bricolage... 
Bastava dire semplicemente "direi di dividere il conto da buoni amici" e solo se lei avesse fatto storie lui poteva dire che l'invito era partito da lei!!!!
Busco a me, anche se non sono di primo pelo, non é mai capitato di pagare, se non quando si usciva fra colleghi o in comitiva, e lì i patti erano chiari da subito, ma uscendo anche con amici senza secondi fini, non mi é mai successo che, anche tirando fuori il portadogli, mi abbiano permesso di pagare.  Ci sono tempi, modi e luoghi per tutto.... lui poteva comportarsi in entrambi i modi.... ma é la modalità scelta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che non é stata delle più felici.
Poi, per carità, ognuno si comporta come meglio crede e sente.  
Bruja


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non ho mai fatto esempi. Il discorso non riguardava più Insonne. Il discorso era generale e io mi riferivo a quello che penso di certi comportamenti in generale.
> 
> Buscopann


 
sono atteggiamenti mentali radicati da anni di educazione, così come lo è quello dell'uomo (in generale) di sedersi a tavola e farsi servire e riverire.
duri da sradicare, ma son convinta che le nuove generazioni sapranno soppiantarli rapidamente


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sinceramente...più che un messaggio subliminale erotico mi sembrerebbe quasi un atteggiamento commerciale.
> 
> Buscopann


Non avertene, ma non è la prima volta che lo noto nei tuoi post. E anche di altri.

Mi sembra un po' un voler ridurre i rapporti uomo - donna a rapporti meramente paritari (dove il meramente toglie l'eros).

Io saro' una donna strana, ma in amore ogni tanto mi piace anche il gesto veramente macho (il regalo, la cena, la cosa fuori dal comune...tipo una cena in un relais con notte improvvisa aggiunta...). Altrimenti mi sembra una riunione di boyscout, non un incontro sentimentale - passionale!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> sinceramente il gesto non sempre lo faccio, se c'è confidenza e son stata invitata non lo faccio .....
> anzi, a quel pirla che mi aveva invitata e poi mi ha chiesto se volevo fare alla romana o ognuno il suo gli ho fatto pagare il conto


e hai fatto bene ...
non è una questione di dimostrazione o ostentazione ... a me fa piacere pagare la cena ... la farei pagare solo se ci fosse una grandissima confidenza e intimità e fosse lei a chiederlo con insistenza ... magari anche frignando un pò


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non avertene, ma non è la prima volta che lo noto nei tuoi post. E anche di altri.
> 
> Mi sembra un po' un voler ridurre i rapporti uomo - donna a rapporti meramente paritari (dove il meramente toglie l'eros).
> 
> Io saro' una donna strana, ma in amore ogni tanto mi piace anche il gesto veramente macho (il regalo, la cena, la cosa fuori dal comune...tipo una cena in un relais con notte improvvisa aggiunta...). Altrimenti mi sembra una riunione di boyscout, non un incontro sentimentale - passionale!!!


 vive la difference


parità nei diritti , valorizzazione delle differenze nei sentimenti e nella sensualità
ho detto


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e hai fatto bene ...
> non è una questione di dimostrazione o ostentazione ... a me fa piacere pagare la cena ... la farei pagare solo se ci fosse una grandissima confidenza e intimità e fosse lei a chiederlo con insistenza ... magari anche frignando un pò


ehm..guarda che ti si è incagliato l'amo in  un' alga...


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ehm..guarda che ti si è incagliato l'amo in un' alga...


 mi ha pescato la triglia?


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E dai... alla fine non si contesta il pagare in sé, ma il suo comportamento un po' da bricolage...
> Bastava dire semplicemente "direi di dividere il conto da buoni amici" e solo se lei avesse fatto storie lui poteva dire che l'invito era partito da lei!!!!
> Busco a me, anche se non sono di primo pelo, non é mai capitato di pagare, se non quando si usciva fra colleghi o in comitiva, e lì i patti erano chiari da subito, *ma uscendo anche con amici senza secondi fini, non mi é mai successo che, anche tirando fuori il portadogli, mi abbiano permesso di pagare.* Ci sono tempi, modi e luoghi per tutto.... lui poteva comportarsi in entrambi i modi.... ma é la modalità scelta
> 
> ...


Io discuto di questo. Come è un gesto di classe l'uomo che paga la cena, è un gesto di classe la donna che tira fuori comunque il portafogli..E tu che sei donna di classe (complimento sincero e non commerciale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   hai specificato che spesso e volentieri lo fai.

Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e hai fatto bene ...
> non è una questione di dimostrazione o ostentazione ... a me fa piacere pagare la cena ... la farei pagare solo se ci fosse una grandissima confidenza e intimità e fosse lei a chiederlo con insistenza ... magari anche frignando un pò


il punto basilare per cui quella volta gli è andata bene che non gli ho pure mangiato la faccia è che sapendo che aveva pochi soldi avevo detto di andare a un take away e fare poi tipo pic nic ..... poi mi scadi a fare il barbone così?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









che io li avevo e se sapevo di dover pagare sceglievo un normalissimo ristorante


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> vive la difference
> 
> 
> parità nei diritti , *valorizzazione delle differenze* nei sentimenti e nella sensualità
> ho detto


Valorizzazione delle differenze legate alla sessualità, non a stereotipi sociali ereditati dal 1800

Buscopann


----------



## Nordica (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non avertene, ma non è la prima volta che lo noto nei tuoi post. E anche di altri.
> 
> Mi sembra un po' un voler ridurre i rapporti uomo - donna a rapporti meramente paritari (dove il meramente toglie l'eros).
> 
> Io saro' una donna strana, ma in amore ogni tanto mi piace anche il gesto veramente macho (il regalo, la cena, la cosa fuori dal comune...tipo una cena in un relais con notte improvvisa aggiunta...). Altrimenti mi sembra una riunione di boyscout, non un incontro sentimentale - passionale!!!


 
adesso ti quoto io  

	
	
		
		
	


	













anche a me *piace essere donna*, e mi piace un *uomo vero*!
magari uno bello che ti sbatte contro il muro e ti sussurra che sei sua e poi......

il cavaliere che ti apre la porta
che ti viene a prendere
che ti versa il vino

poi... beh! ci sono anche i difetti!

ma non si può avere tutto.....


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> che io li avevo e se sapevo di dover pagare sceglievo un normalissimo ristorante


pezzentona che non sei altro!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono atteggiamenti mentali radicati da anni di educazione, così come lo è quello dell'uomo (in generale) di sedersi a tavola e farsi servire e riverire.
> duri da sradicare, ma son convinta che le nuove generazioni sapranno soppiantarli rapidamente


Io da trentacinquenne ne sono certo...Perchè sinceramente non ho mai visto nessuna ragazza della mia generazione (almeno tra quelle che ho frequentato) non fare almeno il gesto come ti ho detto prima.

Buscopann


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Valorizzazione delle differenze legate alla sessualità, non a stereotipi sociali ereditati dal 1800
> 
> Buscopann


Busco, la tua è deformazione professionale o sei tiepido come appari?!

qui parliamo DI SESSO SESSO SESSO!!

Perché un uomo va a cena con una donna?!?!?

(e non parlo di cene tra amici. Con questa tipa la vibe sessuale c'era eccome...!)


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi ha pescato la triglia?


anche no ........ ho troppe lische, vediamo su quale si impiglia


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> adesso ti quoto io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e ti diro'.

meglio uno ******* puttaniere che certe minestrine!! (nessun riferimento a nessun forumista, ovviamente!)


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Valorizzazione delle differenze legate alla sessualità, *non a stereotipi sociali ereditati dal 1800*
> 
> Buscopann


 precisiamolo ma per me era scontato


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pezzentona che non sei altro!!


diciamo imbecille ad esserci uscita per un mese  

	
	
		
		
	


	









mi autoassolvo per esser stata giovine


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non avertene, ma non è la prima volta che lo noto nei tuoi post. E anche di altri.
> 
> *Mi sembra un po' un voler ridurre i rapporti uomo - donna a rapporti meramente paritari* (dove il meramente toglie l'eros).
> 
> Io saro' una donna strana, ma in amore ogni tanto mi piace anche il gesto veramente macho (il regalo, la cena, la cosa fuori dal comune...tipo una cena in un relais con notte improvvisa aggiunta...). Altrimenti mi sembra una riunione di boyscout, non un incontro sentimentale - passionale!!!


I rapporti uomo-donna non possono essere legati a convenzioni sociali antiquate. Devono evolversi come si sono evolute altre questioni, tipo l'acquisizione dei diritti da parte delle donne. 
E' ovvio che nel sottile gioco del corteggiamento ci devono essere per forza di cose delle differenze di ruoli. Lo ripeto per l'ultima volta: io non lascio mai pagare lei, tranne (come ha scritto unodinoi) quando c'è molta confidenza e lo chiede una volta ogni tanto con insistenza. Però nel sottile gioco del corteggiamento a me piace (ve lo ripeto..A me piace...non pretendo) che almeno lei faccia il gesto di tirare fuori il portafoglio..E che sia un gesto sincero

Buscopann


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io da trentacinquenne ne sono certo...Perchè sinceramente non ho mai visto nessuna ragazza della mia generazione (almeno tra quelle che ho frequentato) non fare almeno il gesto come ti ho detto prima.
> 
> Buscopann


io ne ho 42 e non mi è mai capitato un uomo che mi abbia fatto pagare il conto
l'ho fatto quando ho deciso di farlo io ed una volta il conto era da 319 euro 
ma se sono a tavola col mio ganzo trovo pure normale servirgli io la cena e sparecchiare.
sarò obsoleta..ma quando mi arrivano ad un appuntamento con un mazzo di fiori mi sento più bendisposta


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Busco, la tua è deformazione professionale o sei tiepido come appari?!
> 
> qui parliamo DI SESSO SESSO SESSO!!
> 
> ...


Una volta si andava solo per quello che hai scritto sopra. Oggi ci si va per mille motivi

Buscopann


----------



## Nordica (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I rapporti uomo-donna non possono essere legati a convenzioni sociali antiquate. Devono evolversi come si sono evolute altre questioni, tipo l'acquisizione dei diritti da parte delle donne.
> E' ovvio che nel sottile gioco del corteggiamento ci devono essere per forza di cose delle differenze di ruoli. Lo ripeto per l'ultima volta: io non lascio mai pagare lei, tranne (come ha scritto unodinoi) quando c'è molta confidenza e lo chiede una volta ogni tanto con insistenza. Però nel sottile gioco del corteggiamento a me piace (ve lo ripeto..A me piace...non pretendo) che almeno lei faccia il gesto di tirare fuori il portafoglio..E che sia un gesto sincero
> 
> Buscopann


 
non stiamo parlando di quello! ovvio che non paga sempre lui! o magari lui paga la cena e io poi la bolletta del gas! economicamente non mi importa che sia uomo. 

ma nei gesti si!

mi piace che sia uomo!


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Busco, la tua è deformazione professionale o sei tiepido come appari?!
> 
> *qui parliamo DI SESSO SESSO SESSO!!*
> 
> ...


sì caxxo era ora che qualcuno chiarisse il punto!


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ne ho 42 e non mi è mai capitato un uomo che mi abbia fatto pagare il conto
> l'ho fatto quando ho deciso di farlo io ed una volta il *conto era da 319* euro
> ma se sono a tavola col mio ganzo trovo pure normale servirgli io la cena e sparecchiare.
> sarò obsoleta..ma quando mi arrivano ad un appuntamento con un mazzo di fiori mi sento più bendisposta


Certo che..tra te e La Triglia..ma 'ndo cacchio andate a magnare?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I rapporti uomo-donna non possono essere legati a convenzioni sociali antiquate. Devono evolversi come si sono evolute altre questioni, tipo l'acquisizione dei diritti da parte delle donne.
> E' ovvio che nel sottile gioco del corteggiamento ci devono essere per forza di cose delle differenze di ruoli. Lo ripeto per l'ultima volta: io non lascio mai pagare lei, tranne (come ha scritto unodinoi) quando c'è molta confidenza e lo chiede una volta ogni tanto con insistenza. Però nel sottile gioco del corteggiamento a me piace (ve lo ripeto..A me piace...non pretendo) che almeno lei faccia il gesto di tirare fuori il portafoglio..E che sia un gesto sincero
> 
> Buscopann


nel sottile gioco del corteggiamento, se lei tira fuori il portafoglio ti sta dicendo che oltre l'amicizia non ci si va o che hai da fare aggiustamenti perchè non hai colpito


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non stiamo parlando di quello! ovvio che non paga sempre lui! o magari lui paga la cena e io poi la bolletta del gas! *economicamente non mi importa che sia uomo. *
> 
> *ma nei gesti si!*
> 
> mi piace che sia uomo!


Se non ti importa che economicamente sia uomo, ma nei gesti si, il pagare sempre e comunque il conto al ristorante potrebbe essere in contraddizione con quello che hai scritto  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che..tra te e La Triglia..ma 'ndo cacchio andate a magnare?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io in ristoranti normali di solito ... tranne quando cerco di andare incontro alle esigenze economiche dello squattrinato (parliamo di fin troppo tempo fa effettivamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   )


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

triglia tu di quanto ti sei dissanguata??


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> nel sottile gioco del corteggiamento, se lei tira fuori il portafoglio ti sta dicendo che oltre l'amicizia non ci si va o che hai da fare aggiustamenti perchè non hai colpito


 Ma ci faccia il piacere ci facci!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sì caxxo era ora che qualcuno chiarisse il punto!


ma scusa allora se dopo la cena non te la dò che fai?
mi chiedi indietro i soldi??


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> anche no ........ ho troppe lische, vediamo su quale si impiglia


ma non ci penso nemmeno! era per riallacciarmi al discorso

perdona la franchezza


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I rapporti uomo-donna non possono essere legati a convenzioni sociali antiquate. Devono evolversi come si sono evolute altre questioni, tipo l'acquisizione dei diritti da parte delle donne.
> E' ovvio che nel sottile gioco del corteggiamento ci devono essere per forza di cose delle differenze di ruoli. Lo ripeto per l'ultima volta: io non lascio mai pagare lei, tranne (come ha scritto unodinoi) quando c'è molta confidenza e lo chiede una volta ogni tanto con insistenza. Però nel sottile gioco del corteggiamento a me piace (ve lo ripeto..A me piace...non pretendo) che almeno lei faccia il gesto di tirare fuori il portafoglio..E che sia un gesto sincero
> 
> Buscopann



sicuramente è un gesto sincero, credo, se è una bella persona. Pero' altrettanto sinceramente a me piace l'uomo che mi faccia sentire una regina....


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> triglia tu di quanto ti sei dissanguata??


in cene fuori mai   

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (o invitata o alla romana, se invito io preferisco prepararla la cena ..... son vecchia dentro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

in regali un bel pò di più


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una volta si andava solo per quello che hai scritto sopra. Oggi ci si va per mille motivi
> 
> Buscopann


eh no.

Se è una cena di lavoro o amicizia, si sa.
Ma se è una cena che sottintende una potenziale conquista, tutto cambia!


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa allora se dopo la cena non te la dò che fai?
> mi chiedi indietro i soldi??


ma no .... può essere comunque questione di sesso anche senza sesso


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ma no .... può essere comunque questione di sesso anche senza sesso


non ho capito


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sicuramente è un gesto sincero, credo, se è una bella persona. Pero' altrettanto sinceramente a me piace l'uomo che mi faccia sentire una regina....


Scusa..ma io ho scritto che faccio pagare lei? Io ho scritto solamente che come a voi piace il gesto dell'uomo che paga la cena, a me piace il gesto sincero di voler contribuire. tutto qui..Non ho detto che a me non piaccia far sentire una Regina la donna.
E' così difficile da capire?

Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ma non ci penso nemmeno! era per riallacciarmi al discorso
> 
> perdona la franchezza


perdona la franchezza tu, ma di tutto parlavo, a tutto alludevo, tranne a un discorso di inciucio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















se non era evidente dal post a cui rispondevo ti dico che si stava sparando boiate


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ho capito


a volte passano vibes tra un uomo e una donna sicuramente sessuali...anche se non si combina niente per enne  ed un motivo!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Scusa..ma io ho scritto che faccio pagare lei? Io ho scritto solamente che come a voi piace il gesto dell'uomo che paga la cena, a me piace il gesto sincero di voler contribuire. tutto qui..Non ho detto che a me non piaccia far sentire una Regina la donna.
> E' così difficile da capire?
> 
> Buscopann



beh oddio....nei fatti pero'...!


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

posso avere un paio di vibes?


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ho capito


eh .... dovrei spiegarti a distanza ravvicinata ma cerco difarlo da qui  

	
	
		
		
	


	





voglio dire che anche senza arrivare al sesso consumato si può comunque restare al sesso cerebrale ... e credo che il gesto di pagare il conto sia, come dice verena, una affermazione della mascolinità ... e quindi le prossime volte magari lei sarà ben disposta.


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a volte passano vibes tra un uomo e una donna sicuramente sessuali...anche se non si combina niente per enne ed un motivo!


scriviamo le stesse cose ... mi preoccupo?


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh oddio....nei fatti pero'...!


nei fatti vuole che la situazione diventi chiaramente un obolo alla sua galanteria ........ dare avere ....


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> eh .... dovrei spiegarti a distanza ravvicinata ma cerco difarlo da qui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capito vi ho.
quindi per te è un investimento a lungo termine


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso avere un paio di vibes?


dipende da che colore le vuoi


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh oddio....nei fatti pero'...!


Vabbè, mi arrendo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso avere un paio di vibes?


se mi dai la collezione di Rocco in cambio!!!


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> dipende da che colore le vuoi


ma offri tu vero?


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè, mi arrendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, dai, ho capito cosa intendi. Diciamo che facciamo patta!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> scriviamo le stesse cose ... mi preoccupo?


dipende....!


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> capito vi ho.
> quindi per te è un investimento a lungo termine


 ma anche no .... 
non mi importa del dopo ... non lo faccio con uno scopo. lo faccio e basta ... 
ti assicuro che funziona meglio se si nota la mancanza del secondo fine ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dipende....!


ora sono curioso di leggere da cosa dipende


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma offri tu vero?


questo mi sembra oceano


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ma anche no ....
> non mi importa del dopo ... non lo faccio con uno scopo. lo faccio e basta ...
> ti assicuro che funziona meglio se si nota la mancanza del secondo fine ...


ma si lo so tex
tu sei spesso molto diretto e a volte indelicato ma l'impressione che ho di te è abbastanza vicina al gentiluomo


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ora sono curioso di leggere da cosa dipende


Mah, sai, io non sono per niente contraria ad un eros con ruoli ben definiti.

Per cui su questo possiamo sicuramente concordare.

Su altre cose, come già mostrato in passato, ahime', no!


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> nei fatti vuole che la situazione diventi chiaramente un obolo alla sua galanteria ........ dare avere ....


Ah ok..Invece nel caso contrario l'uomo che paga sarebbe un obolo al fatto che gliela date?
Ma per piacere...scusami..ma mi sembra che sei tu che vedi nel sottile gioco del corteggiamento uno scambio commerciale...
Io invece preferirei trovarci classe in entrambe le componenti.

Buscopann


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

La classe ammazza l'eros!


----------



## Nordica (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se non ti importa che economicamente sia uomo, ma nei gesti si, il pagare sempre e comunque il conto al ristorante potrebbe essere in contraddizione con quello che hai scritto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che dici!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












voglio che mi fa sentire donna! non voglio sentire il profumo dei soldi!

poi lui non ne ha!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e tanto donna ultimamente non mi fa sentire ne meno...


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma si lo so tex
> tu sei spesso molto diretto e a volte indelicato ma l'impressione che ho di te è abbastanza vicina al gentiluomo


grazie ... se mi conoscessi di persona avresti una idea più chiara


----------



## Old Buscopann (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La classe ammazza l'eros!


a letto si. a cena e in altre situazioni lo esalta

Buscopann


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> voglio dire che anche senza arrivare al sesso consumato si può *comunque restare al sesso cerebrale* ... .


mi titilli la cervella?


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> a letto si. a cena e in altre situazioni lo esalta
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi titilli la cervella?


sarai ben fessacchiotta tu eh


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mah, sai, io non sono per niente contraria ad un eros con ruoli ben definiti.
> 
> Per cui su questo possiamo sicuramente concordare.
> 
> Su altre cose, come già mostrato in passato, *ahime'*, no!


ahimè? ahinoi


----------



## Verena67 (21 Ottobre 2008)

ahi quel che vuoi!


----------



## Old geisha (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma che dici!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordica (21 Ottobre 2008)

uff!

se fossi andata a letto con tutti uomini che mi hanno pagato la cena sarei proprio una zozzona!


----------



## Nordica (21 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


>


 
forse mi sono espressa male;

voglio sentire il profumo di uomo
non il profumo dei soldi

meglio?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> forse mi sono espressa male;
> 
> voglio sentire il profumo di uomo
> non il profumo dei soldi
> ...


tu gust is mei che uan..
se se potesse fare entrambi...


----------



## Old geisha (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> forse mi sono espressa male;
> 
> voglio sentire il profumo di uomo
> non il profumo dei soldi
> ...


io non sento il profumo di uomo se mi paga il conto....... ognuno ha i suoi gusti


----------



## Nordica (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu gust is mei che uan..
> se se potesse fare entrambi...


sono daccordo!

ma certe volte devi scegliere!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





e io ho scelto il profumo del sudore ............


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> io non sento il profumo di uomo se mi paga il conto....... ognuno ha i suoi gusti


----------



## Nordica (21 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> io non sento il profumo di uomo se mi paga il conto....... ognuno ha i suoi gusti


 

vuoi dire che ti piace anche se puzza, se ti paga il conto???  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















ovviamente sto scerzando

il mio ex ne aveva di soldi che gli uscivano dagli orecchie.... e ci sono stata per 12 anni.... ma poi non mi profumava più..... 



ma che e sta zucca ? dove l'hai presa ? che bella....


----------



## Old geisha (21 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


>


scrivi scrivi prendi appunti mi raccomando ..........


----------



## Old geisha (21 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> vuoi dire che ti piace anche se puzza, se ti paga il conto???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ninna cara io passo sopra a tutto guarda ....... esco anche con un cassaintegrato ma non deve puzzare!
se sento odore di sudore e vedo le mani con le unghie nere ........ mi svengo!

hai visto bellina ho chiesto un ragno per halloween mi ha messo la zucca........ si vede i ragni erano finiti


----------



## Old stef1458 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Bè un pò troppo rigido e tirato sei stato....però se nn te ne fregava niente di lei (quando dico niente intendo niente..)..... ! L'importante è non avere rimpianti...


----------



## Nordica (21 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ninna cara io passo sopra a tutto guarda ....... esco anche con un cassaintegrato ma non deve puzzare!
> se sento odore di sudore e vedo le mani con le unghie nere ........ mi svengo!
> 
> hai visto bellina ho chiesto un ragno per halloween mi ha messo la zucca........ si vede i ragni erano finiti


 
ah! ma io con profumo non intendevo sporco! sempre ben lavato e curato!


----------



## Old Mab (21 Ottobre 2008)

pagare la cena è un piacere, se lui non si è sentito di farlo non vedo perchè scandalizzarsi.
piuttosto io rimango basita dall'sms.. che cafona!
poi ragazze siamo piuttosto complicate:
e una che non vuole che l'uomo paghi perchè guadagna e non si sente in vendita, e una che vuole far la principessa e vuole questi gesti galanti.. ma se insonne fosse stato una donna conosciuta con cui lei usciva a cena.. si sarebbe aspettata la cena pagata?!
io non credo.
cerchiamo di abbandonare un po' tutti gli schemi se poi ci battiamo contro i luoghi comuni che penalizzano le donne in vari campi essù!

ciao a tutti :***


----------



## Old stef1458 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Bè un pò troppo tirato sei stato ...ma senn te ne importa nulla (e quando dico nulla intendo nulla...). L'importante è non avere rimpianti!


----------



## Nordica (21 Ottobre 2008)

stef1458 ha detto:


> Bè un pò troppo tirato sei stato ...ma senn te ne importa nulla (e quando dico nulla intendo nulla...). L'importante è non avere rimpianti!


 
non capisco a chi cosa ti riferisci!

a chi stai rispondendo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ti riquoto un'altra volta! anche io quando esco a cena con una ti giuro che non me ne frega niente di un eventuale dopocena (tant'è che la tipa l'ho scaricata riaccompagnandola alla macchina).
> 
> sono le pretese arroganti che proprio non sopporto, ancor meno se manifestate tramite stupidi sms il giorno dopo.


 Arrivata a pag 21 su più di 80 mi sono arresa...
Visto che non l'ha ancora pensato nessuno lo dico io.
Per me quello che riferisci:
_Oggi mi arriva il seguente messaggio da lei: "*saresti anche una persona interessante e divertente,* che conosce l'equilibrio tra l'eccesso e il buon senso ... ma il *tuo carattere ti porta a fare errori, tipo non offrire una cena quando sarebbe opportuno*, o no? Ciao. "_
E' un tentativo di lei di farsi invitare un'altra volta da te.
So che sembra incredibile, ma per qualche oscura ragione (gli stivaletti di serpente? l'odore di sudore? la barba non fatta?) la tizia ci vuole provare e ti provoca per ottenere un invito e spera che tu offra ...non solo la cena...
Ma cosa ci fai alle donne???!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (21 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Arrivata a pag 21 su più di 80 mi sono arresa...
> Visto che non l'ha ancora pensato nessuno lo dico io.
> Per me quello che riferisci:
> _Oggi mi arriva il seguente messaggio da lei: "*saresti anche una persona interessante e divertente,* che conosce l'equilibrio tra l'eccesso e il buon senso ... ma il *tuo carattere ti porta a fare errori, tipo non offrire una cena quando sarebbe opportuno*, o no? Ciao. "_
> ...


E' quello che penso anche io e lo sto dicendo da ieri. Non ho letto nulla di questo post oggi, alla fine all'sms ha risposto o no??


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Arrivata a pag 21 su più di 80 mi sono arresa...
> Visto che non l'ha ancora pensato nessuno lo dico io.
> Per me quello che riferisci:
> _Oggi mi arriva il seguente messaggio da lei: "*saresti anche una persona interessante e divertente,* che conosce l'equilibrio tra l'eccesso e il buon senso ... ma il *tuo carattere ti porta a fare errori, tipo non offrire una cena quando sarebbe opportuno*, o no? Ciao. "_
> ...












































   detto fra noi non mi pare sia solo questyione di carattere, e comunque conoscere é una cosa, applicare... cambia la suonata.  Comunque potrebbe essere un sms possibilista...E IL QUANDO SAREBBE OPPORTUNO significa era QUELLO il caso..
Evidentemente per lui non lo era...
Bruja


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Che sei tirchio!
> 
> Alla larga!!!!


 dal gelato che offrivo alle bimbe quando ero uno gnomo a ora, anche solo con una collega con cui condivido un panino, - con discrezione e tatto -  non ho mai permesso a una donna di pagare per me. non so, sarò all'antica, ma lo trovo un gesto carino e galante senza nessun secondo fine, non potrei comportarmi diversamente...ma  è solo la mia opinione

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

Se invito pago io o si fa a metà.
Questo a parità di condizioni e in posti alla mia portata e, soprattutto, in un rapporto amichevole.
Ma se uno vuol pagare non mi offendo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> detto fra noi non mi pare sia solo questyione di carattere, e comunque conoscere é una cosa, applicare... cambia la suonata. Comunque potrebbe essere un sms possibilista...E IL QUANDO SAREBBE OPPORTUNO significa era QUELLO il caso..
> Evidentemente per lui non lo era...
> Bruja


Riportavo l'sms che Insonne racconta di aver ricevuto...


----------



## Old alesera (21 Ottobre 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> pagare la cena è un piacere, se lui non si è sentito di farlo non vedo perchè scandalizzarsi.
> piuttosto io rimango basita dall'sms.. che cafona!
> poi ragazze siamo piuttosto complicate:
> e una che non vuole che l'uomo paghi perchè guadagna e non si sente in vendita, e una che vuole far la principessa e vuole questi gesti galanti.. ma se insonne fosse stato una donna conosciuta con cui lei usciva a cena.. si sarebbe aspettata la cena pagata?!
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> figurati...è che non c'ho voglia di ripartire dall 'A B C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meno uno!


----------



## Old Becco (21 Ottobre 2008)

Può anche darsi che la tipa non abbia esagerato in buongusto facendo notare al nostro iscritto, che avrebbe dovut pagare il conto. Però anche lui in quanto a cattivo gusto, non scherza mica poco, dopo che ha fatto il cascamorto con la cameriera e ha esibito i suoi scalpi telematici mostrando gli sms che gli arrivavano dall'etere. 
Ehi! ... e me arraccomanno Insò, mo n'tinacazzà  che qui se scherza eh!


----------



## Old Italia1 (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e tu non saresti il primo che ci prova


a farti semttere di fumare o ....


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Qualcuno disse che l'educazione è il pane dell'anima.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Ottobre 2008)

e del  il titolo del thread?...dopo tutta quella sceneggiata la chiama anche arrogante.

insonne...peffavvore.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Ottobre 2008)

*OT*



Mab ha detto:


> pagare la cena è un piacere, se lui non si è sentito di farlo non vedo perchè scandalizzarsi.
> piuttosto io rimango basita dall'sms.. che cafona!
> poi ragazze siamo piuttosto complicate:
> e una che non vuole che l'uomo paghi perchè guadagna e non si sente in vendita, e una che vuole far la principessa e vuole questi gesti galanti.. ma se insonne fosse stato una donna conosciuta con cui lei usciva a cena.. si sarebbe aspettata la cena pagata?!
> ...


Macciao nutellinaaaaaaaaa!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma sei proprio tu?


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Ottobre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Può anche darsi che la tipa non abbia esagerato in buongusto facendo notare al nostro iscritto, che avrebbe dovut pagare il conto. Però anche lui in quanto a cattivo gusto, non scherza mica poco, dopo che ha fatto il cascamorto con la cameriera e ha esibito i suoi scalpi telematici mostrando gli sms che gli arrivavano dall'etere.
> Ehi! ... e me arraccomanno Insò, mo n'tinacazzà che qui se scherza eh!


secondo me aveva appena fatto una ricarica vodafone da 20 euri e son minimo 3 sms in arrivo...


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Qualcuno disse* che l'educazione è il pane dell'anima.


Giuseppe Mazzini


----------



## Old latriglia (22 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ah ok..Invece nel caso contrario l'uomo che paga sarebbe un obolo al fatto che gliela date?
> Ma per piacere...scusami..ma mi sembra che sei tu che vedi nel sottile gioco del corteggiamento uno scambio commerciale...
> Io invece preferirei trovarci classe in entrambe le componenti.
> 
> Buscopann


allora, partendo dal presupposto che so già che capirai quel che vuoi capire per continuare, lascia stare il darla o non darla ... la questione è che non sono bigottismi dell' '800 .... è la natura, nella maggior parte delle specie il maschio fa di tutto per impressionare ed essere accolto dalla femmina ...... ora, ognuno ha i suoi gusti ovviamente, ma io si vede che son molto bestia, quindi se a un invito da parte di un uomo mi vien chiesta la mia parte del conto questo va automatico tra gli amici ... 

e lascerei stare la classe, è semplicemente mostrare le proprie intenzioni, e che ti piaccia o no, se non ci sta di base un qualche schema comune qua va tutto in vacca visto che già si fa fatica a parlar di spesa e riuscire ad esser d'accordo ......


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me aveva appena fatto una ricarica vodafone da 20 euri e son minimo 3 sms in arrivo...
















  linguacciuta!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mab,  bentornata!! Que pasa?!?

Io mi sento una donna super moderna e priva di pregiudizi sul mio sesso, ho fatto e faccio un lavoro "da uomini" ma sempre mantendendo la mia femminilità.

Non è con questo annacquamento sessuale che si ottiene la parità: si ottiene solo cio' che sta avvenenendo, cioé la fine dell'eros, e la noia generalizzata!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non capisco a chi cosa ti riferisci!
> 
> a chi stai rispondendo?


penso ad Insonne...!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Persa, Belle: OTTIMISTE!!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> dal gelato che offrivo alle bimbe quando ero uno gnomo a ora, anche solo con una collega con cui condivido un panino, - con discrezione e tatto - non ho mai permesso a una donna di pagare per me. non so, sarò all'antica, ma lo trovo un gesto carino e galante senza nessun secondo fine, non potrei comportarmi diversamente...ma è solo la mia opinione
> 
> bastardo dentro



Applauso!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Sei incredibile! Ma le conclusionali le fai così?! No, davvero? E vinci le cause?!

[/quote]


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E dai... alla fine non si contesta il pagare in sé, ma il suo comportamento un po' da bricolage...
> *Bastava dire semplicemente "direi di dividere il conto da buoni amici" e solo se lei avesse fatto storie lui poteva dire che l'invito era partito da lei!!!!*
> Busco a me, anche se non sono di primo pelo, non é mai capitato di pagare, se non quando si usciva fra colleghi o in comitiva, e lì i patti erano chiari da subito, ma uscendo anche con amici senza secondi fini, non mi é mai successo che, anche tirando fuori il portadogli, mi abbiano permesso di pagare. Ci sono tempi, modi e luoghi per tutto.... lui poteva comportarsi in entrambi i modi.... ma é la modalità scelta
> 
> ...


io credo che nessuna donna con un po' di sale in zucca si sarebbe tirata indietro davanti ad una proposta simile....altro che far storie


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io credo che nessuna donna con un po' di sale in zucca si sarebbe tirata indietro davanti ad una proposta simile....altro che far storie


certo nessuna donna avrebbe fatto storie...




ma non gliela smollava manco se piangeva in cinese


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo nessuna donna avrebbe fatto storie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma lui è un uomo che nn deve chiedere mai...ti immagini a piangere per averla?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma lui è un uomo che nn deve chiedere mai...ti immagini a piangere per averla?


guarda...se piangeva (rigorosamente con lamenti in cinese) gliela sbattevo in faccia solo per bontà d'animo ma poi.......
me la riprendevo subito


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda...se piangeva (rigorosamente con lamenti in cinese) gliela sbattevo in faccia solo per bontà d'animo ma poi.......
> me la riprendevo subito


 credo che arrivi alle lingue dell'europa dell'est....sei andata troppo verso oriente....e poi in che dialetto cinese volevi sentirlo lamentarsi? sai quanti sono?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo che arrivi alle lingue dell'europa dell'est....sei andata troppo verso oriente....e poi in che dialetto cinese volevi sentirlo lamentarsi? sai quanti sono?


guarda che quando ti legge ti prende a schiaffoni eh??


----------



## Old latriglia (22 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo che arrivi alle lingue dell'europa dell'est....sei andata troppo verso oriente....e poi in che dialetto cinese volevi sentirlo lamentarsi? sai quanti sono?


un classico mandarino?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che quando ti legge ti prende a schiaffoni eh??


 seeeeeeeeee.....ho degli stivali con la punta appuntitissima...se gli dò un calcio in kiulo gli scendono le emorroidi.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> un classico mandarino?


 donna..............


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeee.....ho degli stivali con la punta appuntitissima...se gli dò un calcio in kiulo gli scendono le emorroidi.....


anche lui ha gli stivaletti di serpente (non gli hai fatto niente..se li aveva di maiale non gli hai fatto male 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche lui ha gli stivaletti di serpente (non gli hai fatto niente..se li aveva di maiale non gli hai fatto male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saffo...


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> dal gelato che offrivo alle bimbe quando ero uno gnomo a ora, anche solo con una collega con cui condivido un panino, - con discrezione e tatto - non ho mai permesso a una donna di pagare per me. non so, sarò all'antica, ma lo trovo un gesto carino e galante senza nessun secondo fine, non potrei comportarmi diversamente...ma è solo la mia opinione
> 
> bastardo dentro


Mio figlio non ha neanche 5 anni e frequenta l'asilo. Porta sempre caramelle alla frutta in classe e le offre solo alle femminucce. Alla mia domanda del perchè facesse così, e non cedesse neanche una caramella ad un maschietto, mi ha risposto che i maschi le caramelle se le comprano da soli


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mio figlio non ha neanche 5 anni e frequenta l'asilo. Porta sempre caramelle alla frutta in classe e le offre solo alle femminucce. Alla mia domanda del perchè facesse così, e non cedesse neanche una caramella ad un maschietto, mi ha risposto che i maschi le caramelle se le comprano da soli


non male!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mio figlio non ha neanche 5 anni e frequenta l'asilo. Porta sempre caramelle alla frutta in classe e le offre solo alle femminucce. Alla mia domanda del perchè facesse così, e non cedesse neanche una caramella ad un maschietto, mi ha risposto che i maschi le caramelle se le comprano da soli


vedi quando le mamme li tirano su bene!!!!


----------



## Old fun (22 Ottobre 2008)

*ho letto tutto*

Ma non ho capito una cosa, perchè ha messo via i 25 euro ed ha pagato con la carta di credito?


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vedi quando le mamme li tirano su bene!!!!


 in effetti dicono che le colpe son sempre delle mamme..........


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeee.....ho degli stivali con la punta appuntitissima...se gli dò un calcio in kiulo gli scendono le emorroidi.....


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> in effetti dicono che le colpe son sempre delle mamme..........


 
sai che questo concetto la psicanalisi piu' recente lo sta rigettando?! ED ERA ORA!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

fun ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito una cosa, perchè ha messo via i 25 euro ed ha pagato con la carta di credito?


 
no, la ragazza ha pagato tutto e si è presa i 25 di lui....!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Ottobre 2008)

fun ha detto:


> Ma non ho capito una cosa, perchè ha messo via i 25 euro ed ha pagato con la carta di credito?


Evidentemente non aveva il contante per la sua parte...


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Evidentemente non aveva il contante per la sua parte...


 Più parliamo di questa storia, e più mi deprimo.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (22 Ottobre 2008)

*ma mettere le cose in chiaro?*

Perdonami insonne...tu ti lamenti del fatto che lei ti abbia fatto notare di non averle voluto offrire la cena...Grande ha fatto giustamente notare che e' stata lei a invitarti...

Ma mettere le cose in chiaro prima di andare a cena era cosi difficile per tutti e due?

Non credo ci sarebbe stato niente di male nel dirle al telefono,magari inventando una scusa su quanto avevi appresso a livello di contante al momento...una frase tipo "guarda pero' che ho al massimo 30 euro appresso e bla' bla' bla'..." allora avresti capito subito se mirava al portafoglio per una cena o se invece,voleva uscire con te per una cena e gli avrebbe fatto piacere farlo anche se doveva fare a mezzi...


Non c'e' nulla di male a pagare le cose a meta'...ma tu sei partito molto prevenuto,tu stesso hai detto che le hai fatto un piccolo test...di lei non sappiamo molto quindi si puo' solo ipotizzare...

L unica cosa certa e' che se tu avessi detto chiaro e tondo che non eri intenzionato a pagare una cena per 2 sia che fosse stato per mancanza di contante sia perche' non volevi offrirle la cena...forse ti saresti risparmiato la fatica...e potevi andartene a dormire presto per alzarti poi la mattina...anzi...secondo me tu avresti potuto tranquillamente chiederle "senti...visto che sei tu che mi porti a cena fuori perche' non ribaltiamo i ruoli e mi offri la cena?" magari ridendoci su...o forse dividere a meta' il conto di una cena e' fattibile...mentre farsela offrire chiedendolo prima avrebbe messo TE alla prova anziche' lei?

E toglimi una curiosita'....se lei avesse lasciato i tuoi contanti sul tavolo dopo aver pagato con la sua carta...tu li avresti ripresi?

Ti chiedo scusa Insonne...ma se tu ogni volta che esci con una donna...fai il contabile non credo che tu possa valutare se ti ci trovi benee a tuo agio o meno...perche' pensi troppo al costo di quello e di quello...a chi paga e chi no...e a come lei reagisce ai test....

Secondo me,anche in una normalissima cena a due,fra un uomo e una donna...non ci si puo' mettere a fare certi ragionamenti...perche' significa che non ci si lascia andare...che non si e' se stessi...mi rifiuto di credere che selezionare una donna dal fatto che a una prima cena a due paghi la sua meta' o l'intera cena ecc sia un metodo sicuro per capire chi si ha di fronte...

A me piacciono le donne che vestono col tacco e che a volte si fanno una partita a qualche stupido gioco di guida per gareggiare in due a sportellate....ma quando esco con una donna non la porto in sala giochi e poi in un negozio di scarpe se si presente con delle ciabatte...

Tu sei uscito con questa tipa perche' ti piace o per metterla alla prova perche' ti puzzava gia da prima? esco ciao a tutti a dopo forse


----------



## Old Chicchi (22 Ottobre 2008)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Perdonami insonne...tu ti lamenti del fatto che lei ti abbia fatto notare di non averle voluto offrire la cena...Grande ha fatto giustamente notare che e' stata lei a invitarti...
> 
> Ma mettere le cose in chiaro prima di andare a cena era cosi difficile per tutti e due?
> 
> ...


Insonne è semplicemente in perenne competizione con il sesso femminile. Non c'è molto altro da aggiungere, tutto il resto (soldi, parole dette, gesti fatti, ecc. ecc.) è soltanto contorno.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Saggio TBT!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Insonne è semplicemente in perenne competizione con il sesso femminile. Non c'è molto altro da aggiungere, tutto il resto (soldi, parole dette, gesti fatti, ecc. ecc.) è soltanto contorno.


 
non è che mamma (o papà) non l'ha convinto abbastanza che lui possa farsi valere nel mondo? Che sia amabile di per sé?


----------



## Old Chicchi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è che mamma (o papà) non l'ha convinto abbastanza che lui possa farsi valere nel mondo? Che sia amabile di per sé?


Mi sembra di ricordare che lui citi l'unione dei suoi genitori come esempio. Forse pensava che un'unione così fosse normalità, che sarebbe stato facile anche per lui trovare la sua perfetta metà... 

Ma ohibò, è un mondo difficile, trovarsi in un'unione ideale è un po' come vincere il terno al lotto, uno su mille ce la fa...

Tra l'altro non è evidente far capire questa difficoltà a genitori che sono quell'uno su mille, perché ovviamente *loro* sono stati risparmiati da certe "seghe mentali" e se se ne fanno sarà a proposito del futuro dei figli. Forse.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Mi sembra di ricordare che lui citi l'unione dei suoi genitori come esempio. Forse pensava che un'unione così fosse normalità, che sarebbe stato facile anche per lui trovare la sua perfetta metà...
> 
> Ma ohibò, è un mondo difficile, trovarsi in un'unione ideale è un po' come vincere il terno al lotto, uno su mille ce la fa...
> 
> Tra l'altro non è evidente far capire questa difficoltà a genitori che sono quell'uno su mille, perché ovviamente *loro* sono stati risparmiati da certe "seghe mentali" e se se ne fanno sarà a proposito del futuro dei figli. Forse.


Dovrebbe forse chiedere a sua madre quante volte ha pagato lei la cena a suo padre....che gli si apra un mondo?


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dovrebbe forse chiedere a sua madre quante volte ha pagato lei la cena a suo padre....che gli si apra un mondo?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Ottobre 2008)

Tuo marito ti ha sempre fatto sentire una regina, no? e tu come lo hai ripagato? Facendoti una storia col tuo amante. Vedi? il tempo e le attenzioni che si dedicano ad una donna, sono sempre mal riposti.



Verena67 ha detto:


> sicuramente è un gesto sincero, credo, se è una bella persona. Pero' altrettanto sinceramente a me piace l'uomo che mi faccia sentire una regina....


 


Bè, il mio nuovo io non curandosi troppo delle femmine e di fare il galante ma pensando a sè stesso e prendendo piuttosto che dare (come ho sempre fatto io) ha realizzato una buddhità tale da risultare arrapante per l'altro sesso (non lo chiamo gentil sesso per ovvi motivi).
La femmina pensa (a ragione) che non sono un coglione che, in cambio della passerina, si prostrerebbe in terra.




Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa ci fai alle donne???!!!


Non mi in*****. Comunque che ci posso fare se il mio nuovo ego tromba (nei limiti del poco tempo libero) e riceve proposte di trombaggio da ogni dove.



Becco ha detto:


> Può anche darsi che la tipa non abbia esagerato in buongusto facendo notare al nostro iscritto, che avrebbe dovut pagare il conto. Però anche lui in quanto a cattivo gusto, non scherza mica poco, dopo che ha fatto il cascamorto con la cameriera e ha esibito i suoi scalpi telematici mostrando gli sms che gli arrivavano dall'etere.
> Ehi! ... e me arraccomanno Insò, mo n'tinacazzà che qui se scherza eh!


 

non hai capito. Io non devo piangere per niente per averla. A 32 anni le esperienze che dovevo fare le ho fatte. Se una me la da, deve ringraziare il cielo che me la sono presa. Sennò ba bene pure se esco e mi faccio una birra, così mi sporco pure meno.




Asudem ha detto:


> certo nessuna donna avrebbe fatto storie...
> 
> ma non gliela smollava manco se piangeva in cinese


 
mmmm.... eccitante ..... 




emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeee.....ho degli stivali con la punta appuntitissima...se gli dò un calcio in kiulo gli scendono le emorroidi.....


 
Tuo figlio si avvia ad un futuro da succube del neomatriarcato. Forse il Papà dovrebbe fargli un discorso e correggerlo finchè è in tempo.



Iris ha detto:


> Mio figlio non ha neanche 5 anni e frequenta l'asilo. Porta sempre caramelle alla frutta in classe e le offre solo alle femminucce. Alla mia domanda del perchè facesse così, e non cedesse neanche una caramella ad un maschietto, mi ha risposto che i maschi le caramelle se le comprano da soli


assolutamente no.



TurnBackTime ha detto:


> E toglimi una curiosita'....se lei avesse lasciato i tuoi contanti sul tavolo dopo aver pagato con la sua carta...tu li avresti ripresi?
> 
> T/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2008)

mi solletica l'idea.... se tornando dal bagno avessi trovato i tuoi soldi sul tavolo e lei che aveva già pagato e faceva finta di non vederli, che avresti fatto?


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

non prenderla a male insonne ma se non cambi filosofia ....... tu rimarrai solo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Ottobre 2008)

avrei insistito affinchè lei se li riprendesse. Se non se li fosse ripresa, alla cena successiva (ove mai avessi accettato di rivederla) avrei pagato io.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne, che attacco meschino. Puoi davvero fare di meglio.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Ottobre 2008)

nei rapporti uomo/donna salvo casi estremi di vita o di morte prima viene sempre se stesso
poi viene la dolce meta.....
tanto se si ha paura di essere mollati o abbandonati la cosa capita ugualmente
almeno ti risparmi tempo e energie x cose piu serie
lo zerbinaggio fosse x me lo metterei nel codice penale.....


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Il fatto che non sono amabile mi è stato inculcato dalle 5-6 zoccole che ho conosciuto in vuita mia, che mi hanno scaricato senza un cakkio di motivo dopo anni di zerbinaggio. Adesso, visto che mi sono ampiamente rotto il kakkio, tratto le donne esattamente come loro hanno trattato me. Se solo l'avessi capito prima... sai quanto tempo, energie e soldi risparmiavo. sai quante rinunce mi evitavo?


 sei stato trattato male perchè hai avuto calci nel sedere in cambio di amore, ma oggi cos'hai? Amore? Al massimo una serata di sesso. E' questo che vuoi per il futuro? Un pò di rabbia ci stà,q uadno si diventa rancorosi e acidi invece ci si può solo aspettare rancore e acidità dalla vita. Magari oggi vai alla grande ma fra 10-20anni, vorrai una persona su cui scommettere e che ti ami, invece non riuscirai a fidarti più, e sarai un uom solo. Davvero desideri questo?Perchè è ora il momento di costruirti il futuro. Come lo stai facendo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sei stato trattato male perchè hai avuto calci nel sedere in cambio di amore, ma oggi cos'hai? Amore? Al massimo una serata di sesso. E' questo che vuoi per il futuro? Un pò di rabbia ci stà,q uadno si diventa rancorosi e acidi invece ci si può solo aspettare rancore e acidità dalla vita. Magari oggi vai alla grande ma fra 10-20anni, vorrai una persona su cui scommettere e che ti ami, invece non riuscirai a fidarti più, e sarai un uom solo. Davvero desideri questo?Perchè è ora il momento di costruirti il futuro. Come lo stai facendo?


 e' meglio essere trattati male e scoprirlo o essere trattati male e rimanere all'oscuro di tutto rimanendo nella convinzione di essere x la dolce meta una persona speciale?
e in cambio cos'hai? amore ugualmente? e' giusto secondo te essere amato e cornuto?
e cos'e meglio dei 2 casi?
sai quante persone conosco nella seconda situazione che ho citato sopra?
tante tante
alla fine l'amore dura il tempo di bersi un bicchier d'acqua ergo finisce e finisce presto....non ne vale la pena secondo me


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Ottobre 2008)

io sono già solo, come soli siamo tutti, anche quando siamo apparentemente fidanzati.
Sai come mi sentivo solo e umiliato io a stare con donne per le quali, in fase finale di rapporto, ero solo un peso da scaricare dopo anni e anni da micci picci e zerbinaggio? sai come mi sono sentito umiliato a non ricevere di punto in bianco attenzioni di alcun tipo? a trombare una che guarda il soffitto o tiene gli occhi chiusi o, appena finito, controlla il cellulare da cui ha levato la suoneria? Io desidero ogni giorno che ste tipe vengano stuprate, derise, umiliate e sciolte nell'acido. Anzi, che rimangano sgigurate a vita e che suscitino negli altri il ribrezzo che loro hanno provato per me.

Insonne Phantom of The Opera 



geisha ha detto:


> non prenderla a male insonne ma se non cambi filosofia ....... tu rimarrai solo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Ottobre 2008)

lavorando 20 ore al giorno e cercando di non pensare al resto.



Grande82 ha detto:


> Come lo stai facendo?


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' meglio essere trattati male e scoprirlo o essere trattati male e rimanere all'oscuro di tutto rimanendo nella convinzione di essere x la dolce meta una persona speciale?
> e in cambio cos'hai? amore ugualmente? e' giusto secondo te essere amato e cornuto?
> e cos'e meglio dei 2 casi?
> sai quante persone conosco nella seconda situazione che ho citato sopra?
> ...


guarda devo rispondere perchè ho prurito alle mani........
le corna in testa ti arrivano non tanto per dire, un motivo c'è e dare la colpa al 100% a  chi te le fa' è molto ma molto sbagliato.
aggiungo l'amore nasce e come tutte le cose va coltivato, e non funziona a senso unico o a senso alternato, ergo se è finito vuol dire che uno dei due non ci ha messo il suo.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Ottobre 2008)

attacco de che? ho scritto solo la verità. Tuo marito ti ha sempre trattata da regina e tu ti trombavi un altro.

allora? in quest'ottica che valore assumono la galanteria e il rispetto di cui tanto parli e predichi? 

il a sto punto la galanteria e il rispetto preferisco rivolgerla a me stesso.



Verena67 ha detto:


> Insonne, che attacco meschino. Puoi davvero fare di meglio.


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io sono già solo, come soli siamo tutti, anche quando siamo apparentemente fidanzati.
> Sai come mi sentivo solo e umiliato io a stare con donne per le quali, in fase finale di rapporto, ero solo un peso da scaricare dopo anni e anni da micci picci e zerbinaggio? sai come mi sono sentito umiliato a non ricevere di punto in bianco attenzioni di alcun tipo? a trombare una che guarda il soffitto o tiene gli occhi chiusi o, appena finito, controlla il cellulare da cui ha levato la suoneria? Io desidero ogni giorno che ste tipe vengano stuprate, derise, umiliate e sciolte nell'acido. Anzi, che rimangano sgigurate a vita e che suscitino negli altri il ribrezzo che loro hanno provato per me.
> 
> Insonne Phantom of The Opera


io capisco il tuo stato d'animo ma credimi seminando dolore non lenisci il tuo. direi che forse è iniziato il momento per te di oltrepassare il passato e cominciare a guardare le donne con un altro occhio, cambia genere di donna e scoprirai dei tesori.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> guarda devo rispondere perchè ho prurito alle mani........
> le corna in testa ti arrivano non tanto per dire, un motivo c'è e dare la colpa al 100% a chi te le fa' è molto ma molto sbagliato.
> aggiungo l'amore nasce e come tutte le cose va coltivato, e non funziona a senso unico o a senso alternato, ergo se è finito vuol dire che uno dei due non ci ha messo il suo.


 premesso che il prurito alle mani mi eccita terribilmente e che da come scrivi devi essere una traditrice incallita che pero' come il 90% delle donne si aggrappa ai cosiddetti futili motivi x autogiustificarsi
i motivi nella maggior parte dei casi quali sono?
che la persona che abbiano accanto da tanti anni non e' perfetta (grazie al c... chi e' che lo e'????)...mentre l'amante conosciuto da pochissimo apparentemente lo e' appunto xche lo conosciamo da poco...e' un motivo valido?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Ottobre 2008)

ma che dici? leggiti i milairdi di post di donnette che tradiscono il marito e che scrivono (storiella tipo): mio marito è una persona straordinaria (galante, educato) solo che trombo col collega. Non ho sensi di colpa di nessun tipo. secondo voi sono un mostro?



geisha ha detto:


> guarda devo rispondere perchè ho prurito alle mani........
> le corna in testa ti arrivano non tanto per dire, un motivo c'è e dare la colpa al 100% a chi te le fa' è molto ma molto sbagliato.
> aggiungo l'amore nasce e come tutte le cose va coltivato, e non funziona a senso unico o a senso alternato, ergo se è finito vuol dire che uno dei due non ci ha messo il suo.


----------



## Iris (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma che dici? leggiti i milairdi di post di donnette che tradiscono il marito e che scrivono (storiella tipo): mio marito è una persona straordinaria (galante, educato) solo che trombo col collega. Non ho sensi di colpa di nessun tipo. secondo voi sono un mostro?


No. Sei paranoico.
Ma ormai temo che niente ti farà cambiare idea.
E ricordati che per ogni donna che tradisce, c'è un uomo che fa altrettanto...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Ottobre 2008)

hai perfettamente ragione. Il problema è che non esistono altri generi di donna. Le donne sono tutte uguali. Mi duole dirlo, ma è così. A prescindere da età, status, educazione, vogliono tutte una sola cosa: trombare in giro il più possibile per sentirsi venerate da più uomini possibile. praticamente la loro autostima passa per la loro vagina. Non esistono più donne che siano vere donne e sappiano prendersi le responsabilità di un matrimonio e di una famiglia. 



geisha ha detto:


> io capisco il tuo stato d'animo ma credimi seminando dolore non lenisci il tuo. direi che forse è iniziato il momento per te di oltrepassare il passato e cominciare a guardare le donne con un altro occhio, cambia genere di donna e scoprirai dei tesori.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> .
> E ricordati che per ogni donna che tradisce, c'è un uomo che fa altrettanto...


sicuramente


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione. Il problema è che non esistono altri generi di donna. Le donne sono tutte uguali. Mi duole dirlo, ma è così. A prescindere da età, status, educazione, vogliono tutte una sola cosa: trombare in giro il più possibile per sentirsi venerate da più uomini possibile. praticamente la loro autostima passa per la loro vagina. Non esistono più donne che siano vere donne e sappiano prendersi le responsabilità di un matrimonio e di una famiglia.


 
dai insonne..che palle però
se è così rivolgi le tue attenzione al genere maschile.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Ottobre 2008)

nono. preferisco sempre le donne... ma per non più di 6 ore (anche diluite in più giorni)


----------



## Old Buscopann (22 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> allora, partendo dal presupposto che so già che capirai quel che vuoi capire per continuare, lascia stare il darla o non darla ... la questione è che non sono bigottismi dell' '800 .... è la natura, nella maggior parte delle specie il maschio fa di tutto per impressionare ed essere accolto dalla femmina ...... ora, ognuno ha i suoi gusti ovviamente, ma io si vede che son molto bestia, quindi *se a un invito da parte di un uomo mi vien chiesta la mia parte del conto questo va automatico tra gli amici ... *
> 
> e lascerei stare la classe, è semplicemente mostrare le proprie intenzioni, e che ti piaccia o no, se non ci sta di base un qualche schema comune qua va tutto in vacca visto che già si fa fatica a parlar di spesa e riuscire ad esser d'accordo ......


Questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione che non hai capito (o letto?) quasi nulla di tutto ciò che ho scritto in circa 20 post.
Il detto dice che non c'è peggior sordo di colui che non vuole stare a sentire. Quando il sordo è una donna che difende a spada tratta certi concetti e si tappa le orecchie (in questo caso gli occhi) di fronte all'interlocutore è anche inutile continuare la discussione.






Buscopann


----------



## ranatan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione. Il problema è che non esistono altri generi di donna. Le donne sono tutte uguali. Mi duole dirlo, ma è così. A prescindere da età, status, educazione, vogliono tutte una sola cosa: trombare in giro il più possibile per sentirsi venerate da più uomini possibile. praticamente la loro autostima passa per la loro vagina. Non esistono più donne che siano vere donne e sappiano prendersi le responsabilità di un matrimonio e di una famiglia.


E di uomini invece ne esistino tanti?


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dai insonne..che palle però
> se è così rivolgi le tue attenzione al genere maschile.


 che palle
che palle anche tutte quelle smandrappate che dicono
"mi piace ma mi sento in colpa a tradirlo"
"scopo con l'altro ma il mio lui e' persona splendida"
"non mi sento in colpa e non capisco xche dal momento che non mi manca niente"
ehhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ranatan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> nono. preferisco sempre le donne... ma per non più di 6 ore (anche diluite in più giorni)


Ma hai pensato che magari frequenti un giro sbagliato?


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> che palle
> che palle anche tutte quelle smandrappate che dicono
> "mi piace ma mi sento in colpa a tradirlo"
> "scopo con l'altro ma il mio lui e' persona splendida"
> ...


concordo.
io sono per non raccontarmele.
com'è che mi dai della smandrappata?


----------



## ranatan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> che palle
> che palle anche tutte quelle smandrappate che dicono
> "mi piace ma mi sento in colpa a tradirlo"
> "scopo con l'altro ma il mio lui e' persona splendida"
> ...


Su una cosa ti dò ragione...anche io non sopporto chi esordisce dicendo "tradisco ma sono innamoratissimo/a del mio compagno/a", indipendentemente se a dirlo è un uomo o una donna


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...


Che te le cerchi con il lanternino.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> concordo.
> io sono per non raccontarmele.
> com'è che mi dai della smandrappata?


 mica e' un offesa


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' meglio essere trattati male e scoprirlo o essere trattati male e rimanere all'oscuro di tutto rimanendo nella convinzione di essere x la dolce meta una persona speciale?
> e in cambio cos'hai? amore ugualmente? e' giusto secondo te essere amato e cornuto?
> e cos'e meglio dei 2 casi?
> sai quante persone conosco nella seconda situazione che ho citato sopra?
> ...


Secondo me è meglio essere amati e traditi e amare e tradire che non provare nulla. 
Naturalmente è la mia opinione.


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Secondo me è meglio essere amati e traditi e amare e tradire che non provare nulla.
> Naturalmente è la mia opinione.


Su questo non ci piove Grande....


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io sono già solo, come soli siamo tutti, anche quando siamo apparentemente fidanzati.
> Sai come mi sentivo solo e umiliato io a stare con donne per le quali, in fase finale di rapporto, ero solo un peso da scaricare dopo anni e anni da micci picci e zerbinaggio? sai come mi sono sentito umiliato a non ricevere di punto in bianco attenzioni di alcun tipo? a trombare una che guarda il soffitto o tiene gli occhi chiusi o, appena finito, controlla il cellulare da cui ha levato la suoneria? Io desidero ogni giorno che ste tipe vengano stuprate, derise, umiliate e sciolte nell'acido. Anzi, che rimangano sgigurate a vita e che suscitino negli altri il ribrezzo che loro hanno provato per me.
> 
> Insonne Phantom of The Opera


e il fatto di 'restituire' questo trattamento iniquo ti fa sentire meglio?
Tutto accade perchè accomuni le donne in un grande gruppo di traditrice e stronze, senza vedere che innanzitutto ci sono decine di uomini così e in secondo luogo che ci sono moltissime donne che non sono così.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e il fatto di 'restituire' questo trattamento iniquo ti fa sentire meglio?
> Tutto accade perchè accomuni le donne in un grande gruppo di traditrice e stronze, senza vedere che innanzitutto ci sono decine di uomini così e in secondo luogo che ci sono moltissime donne che non sono così.


 Se insonne nelle relazioni di coppia e' incline alle donne (sai com'e') non capisco xche deve pensare agli uomini che fanno altrettanto...uno pensa secondo le proprie esperienze a mio avviso
le donne sfiduciate negli ometti tengono il medesimo ragionamento
non ci vedo niente di anormale


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione. Il problema è che non esistono altri generi di donna. Le donne sono tutte uguali. Mi duole dirlo, ma è così. A prescindere da età, status, educazione, vogliono tutte una sola cosa: trombare in giro il più possibile per sentirsi venerate da più uomini possibile. praticamente la loro autostima passa per la loro vagina. Non esistono più donne che siano vere donne e sappiano prendersi le responsabilità di un matrimonio e di una famiglia.





Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma che dici? leggiti i milairdi di post di donnette che tradiscono il marito e che scrivono (storiella tipo): mio marito è una persona straordinaria (galante, educato) solo che trombo col collega. Non ho sensi di colpa di nessun tipo. secondo voi sono un mostro?


io caro insonne non guardo le parole le sento, e sento nelle tue un grande dolore.
le ferite sono aperte, ma credimi devi oltrepassare questo dolore e guardare avanti.
non prendo le difese delle moltitudine di donne, ognuna avrà il suo motivo, ma non tutte si guardano dentro e vedono cosa andavano cercando..........


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e il fatto di 'restituire' questo trattamento iniquo ti fa sentire meglio?
> Tutto accade perchè accomuni le donne in un grande gruppo di traditrice e stronze, senza vedere che innanzitutto ci sono decine di uomini così e in secondo luogo che ci sono moltissime donne che non sono così.


ma lui le vede così, e sai perchè? perchè fa un enorme errore 
per giudicare gli altri bisogna prima conoscere e giudicare se stessi
le ferite si metabolizzano, si cresce, si oltrepassa oltre il dolore analizzandolo, lui giudica e basta con superficialità


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione. Il problema è che non esistono altri generi di donna. Le donne sono tutte uguali. Mi duole dirlo, ma è così. A prescindere da età, status, educazione, vogliono tutte una sola cosa: *trombare in giro il più possibile per sentirsi venerate da più uomini possibile. praticamente la loro autostima passa per la loro vagina.* Non esistono più donne che siano vere donne e sappiano prendersi le responsabilità di un matrimonio e di una famiglia.


ah insò...e che du cojoni!!


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Se insonne nelle relazioni di coppia e' incline alle donne (sai com'e') non capisco xche deve pensare agli uomini che fanno altrettanto...uno pensa secondo le proprie esperienze a mio avviso
> le donne sfiduciate negli ometti tengono il medesimo ragionamento
> non ci vedo niente di anormale


C'è una sottile differenza fra quello che leggi tu e quello che intendevo io.
Insonne ha avuto esperienze che l'hanno segnato con donne che definisce di tal specie.
Ora, applicando la matematica, insonne dice : le mie donne erano tutte stronze, indi le donne tutte sono stronze.
Quello che sottolineo io è: tutte le sue donne erano stronze, forse (abbiamo una sola campana) MA questo non si applica alle donne, bensì anche agli uomini e comunque non a tutti gli uomini e a tutte le donne!
E perchè lo faccio notare? Perchè finchè ragiona con lo stereotipo insonne (e anche tu,a lex, ma per ragioni diverse, suppongo) non si fiderà mai, non lascerà  mai che nessuna arrivi al suo cuore nè vorrà arrivare al suo. 
Ad insonne vorrei dire un'altra cosa: quando tuo padre ha incontrato tua madre non le ha fatto test nè imboscate nè giochetti. Ha ascoltato il cuore e si è fidato. Prova a chiedergli che accadrebbe se lei oggi lo lasciasse. Sono certa che direbbe che starebbe male ma sarebbe comunque grato dell'amore dato e di quello ricevuto....


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Insonne...*

A me pare molto semplicistico dire "son tutte così" quando son tutte così...nei TUOI riguardi!

Ti abbiamo evidenziato sia in questa ma anche nelle precedenti storie che ci hai propinato, quanto di sbagliato ci sia IN TE, dallo zerbinarti appunto, al berti di tutto e di più, al reagire come una serpe verso chi cerca di avvicinarti (ricordi la collega che ritenevi non fosse come le altre, ma che hai voluto "umiliare" per seguire i tuoi strampalati test?), indipendentemente dal sapere o voler capire come sono REALMENTE queste PERSONE (non dico donne perchè lo stesso atteggiamento l'hai praticamente con tutti quelli che non la pensano come te...), senza MAI mettere in discussione di avere TU qualche problemino di autostima (che cerchi di esorcizzare con racconti al limite del trash traboccanti di soldi e donnine) nei quali ti cali come un moscone sulla ***** convinto di non sporcarti le zampe...grondando luoghi comuni, rabbia, frustrazione e malessere TUO a più non posso.

Sicuro di star meglio vivendo tutto con questo livore addosso?

Sicuro che le tue 20 ore di lavoro o una frullata ogni tanto con qualcuno con cui non arrivi mai a stabilire un reale rapporto UMANO riescano ad esorcizzare la tua paura della solitudine?


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Ottobre 2008)

inutile il paragone dei nostri genitori quando si sono incontrati
una volta c'era meno superficialita',c'era una societa' piu sana e con certi valori oggi spariti del tutto
capitava che ti fidanzavi a 15 anni e ti sposavi dopo poco con la stessa persona....oggi non e' possibile una cosa del genere e fare paragoni tra la societa' odierna e quella di 40 anni fa e' improponibile.....


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2008)

*.........*

Opinione personale assolutamente opinabile... Insonne ha avuto a che fare, nonostante le altre frequentazioni, con donne probabilmente di mediocre statura e spessore, e l'essersene reso conto lo ha ferito al punto che non solo non ha perdonato (lasciato perdere) manon si é perdonato (si arrovella ancora)....
Se si liberasse di questo contenzioso avrebbe sicuramente un atteggiamento più sciolto e meno inquisitore, e magari avrebbe pèiù serenità di giudizio per valutare "davvero" la differenza fra donne e Donne.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> lavorando 20 ore al giorno e *cercando di non pensare* al resto.


 questo non ti renderà un uomo migliore nè più felice.
In te sento una rabbia enorme, persino maggiore di quella che avevi per l'ex dei paesi dell'est quando le spiavi le mutandine. Lì, almeno, oltre alla rabbia, c'era anche la dolcezza, l'affetto. Oggi c'è solo dolore e livore.... non mi pare che la sua cura funzioni, dottore, forse dovrebbe rivolgersi ad un medico vero....


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> inutile il paragone dei nostri genitori quando si sono incontrati
> una volta c'era meno superficialita',c'era una societa' piu sana e con certi valori oggi spariti del tutto
> capitava che ti fidanzavi a 15 anni e ti sposavi dopo poco con la stessa persona....oggi non e' possibile una cosa del genere e fare paragoni tra la societa' odierna e quella di 40 anni fa e' improponibile.....


Allora non bisogna neppure pretendere di ricercare persone con valori di 40 anni fa ma cercando di capire e soprattutto accettare chi vive nel mondo di oggi...senza averne una paura fottuta, come insonne e in fondo anche tu, fate.


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora non bisogna neppure pretendere di ricercare persone con valori di 40 anni fa ma cercando di capire e soprattutto accettare chi vive nel mondo di oggi...senza averne una paura fottuta, come insonne e in fondo anche tu, fate.


come hai fatto a rispondere con le stesse parole e prima di me??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




eh dai...vieni a farti un crodino da me!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora non bisogna neppure pretendere di ricercare persone con valori di 40 anni fa ma cercando di capire e soprattutto accettare chi vive nel mondo di oggi...senza averne una paura fottuta, come insonne e in fondo anche tu, fate.


 ma se il mondo d'oggi e' peggiorato e di molto almeno da quel punto di vista fai anche piu fatica a capire ed accettare chi vive nel mondo odierno e piu che comprenderlo un p'o lo schifi......paura?quella c'e x tutti e x tutto...tutti noi abbiamo timore e paura di qualcosa.....non saremo umani altrimenti


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> inutile il paragone dei nostri genitori quando si sono incontrati
> una volta c'era meno superficialita',c'era una societa' piu sana e con certi valori oggi spariti del tutto
> capitava che ti fidanzavi a 15 anni e ti sposavi dopo poco con la stessa persona....oggi non e' possibile una cosa del genere e fare paragoni tra la societa' odierna e quella di 40 anni fa e' improponibile.....


 mi sembra che sia questo il luogo comune.... ci si ama, innamora, sposa esattamente come 40anni fa. Il contesto è diverso, ma questo rende diverso l'amore? Riescono matrimoni combinati fra sposi diversissimi oggi in india come non funzionano quelli scaturiti dopo decenni di convivenza. E viceversa. Non ci sono regole, in amore e questo voi (tu,a lex, e insonne) non lo volete capire....


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> come hai fatto a rispondere con le stesse parole e prima di me??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crodino?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Manco più la vodka?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ci son più le donne di una volta!


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sembra che sia questo il luogo comune.... ci si ama, innamora, sposa esattamente come 40anni fa. Il contesto è diverso, ma questo rende diverso l'amore? Riescono matrimoni combinati fra sposi diversissimi oggi in india come non funzionano quelli scaturiti dopo decenni di convivenza. E viceversa. Non ci sono regole, in amore e questo voi (tu,a lex, e insonne) non lo volete capire....


 i matrimoni combinati riescono xche imposti....e' una cosa un pelo diversa dal matrimonio che riesce xche c'e l'amore nel mezzo......
e poi l'amore finisce...l'innamoramento finisce....magari succedeva anche una volta ma ripeto oggi le cose sono peggiorate e di molto,c'e piu superficialita'....sono peggiorati i ragazzini, (i 15enni di oggi non esistevano nemmeno quando avevo 15anni io) ,e' peggiorato il nostro modo di accontentarsi delle piccole cose (una volta avevi meno dal punt odi vista materiale ed eri piu felice chissa come mai eh?),e' peggiorato un po tutto...e questo peggioramento e' ripercosso anche nei rapporti di coppia
te x dire dopo quanto tempo hai tradito il tuo ragazzo?


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> i matrimoni combinati riescono xche imposti....e' una cosa un pelo diversa dal matrimonio che riesce xche c'e l'amore nel mezzo......
> e poi l'amore finisce...l'innamoramento finisce....magari succedeva anche una volta ma ripeto oggi le cose sono peggiorate e di molto,c'e piu superficialita'....sono peggiorati i ragazzini, (i 15enni di oggi non esistevano nemmeno quando avevo 15anni io) ,e' peggiorato il nostro modo di accontentarsi delle piccole cose (una volta avevi meno dal punt odi vista materiale ed eri piu felice chissa come mai eh?),e' peggiorato un po tutto...e questo peggioramento e' ripercosso anche nei rapporti di coppia
> te x dire dopo quanto tempo hai tradito il tuo ragazzo?


Io, per dire,.... 2mesi circa. 
che c'entra il tempo con l'azione? sarebbe stato meno deprecabile se avessi detto un'ora? o un anno? 
Molte cose sono coambiate. anche io le vedo peggiori, ma suppongo sia solo l'occhio di una persona di un altro momento storico, che mi piaccia o no. 
Quando eravamo ragazzi noi i cellulari non esistevano proprio e ricordo una compagna di scuola con il telefono chiuso col lucchetto...
La verità, ripeto, è che non esistono regole. Ci sono ragazze/i terribili al liceo che chissà come riemergono anche dalle sabbie mobili e si creano una vita serena, felice, piena. Altri che non risalgono mai. E poi ci sono studenti modello, bravi figli, che dovrebbero essere professionisti affermati e si ritrovano a vagare senza sapere bene cosa vogliono fare.... Ragazzi della mia generazione, di quella precedente, di quella successiva...


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> questo non ti renderà un uomo migliore nè più felice.
> In te sento una rabbia enorme, persino maggiore di quella che avevi per l'ex dei paesi dell'est quando le spiavi le mutandine. Lì, almeno, oltre alla rabbia, c'era anche la dolcezza, l'affetto. Oggi c'è solo dolore e livore.... non mi pare che la sua cura funzioni, dottore, forse dovrebbe rivolgersi ad un medico vero....


Mi pare di aver detto più o meno la stessa cosa... é ancora in fase "credito dalla vita" ma non riesce a riscuotere la cedola "serenità"!!!
Possiamo stare qui altri 500 post, ma qui siamo e qui restiamo come concetto ed evoluzione se lui non si smuove...
Bruja


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Crodino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei solo chiacchere e distintivo


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2008)

*sbagliato*



Brugola ha detto:


> sei solo chiacchere e distintivo


 
Chiacchiere, distintivo e polizza!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (22 Ottobre 2008)

*senti...*



			
				Insonne di Seattle Io desidero ogni giorno che ste tipe vengano stuprate ha detto:
			
		

> http://www.tradimento.net/images/old_smilies/63.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Grande82 (22 Ottobre 2008)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> Senti Insonne,io invidio e maledico ogni singolo giorno felici coppie che poi magari si tradiscono...o anche singole persone che magari sono state fermate dalla polizia e si beccano una multa o hanno fatto un incidente...mi guardo bene pero' dal ridere e sogghignare nel caso si tratti di un incidente mortale...cosi come,avrei poco di che stare allegro sapendo che la ragazza di un mio amico o una semplice sconosciuta sia stata violentata...
> 
> Non ho idea di cosa ti faccia parlare cosi,ma non esiste nessun tipo di esperienza che possa giustificare il piacere di augurare a una donna di subire violenza...anche perche' il fatto che una di quelle donne che hanno provato ribrezzo per te,come tu stesso hai detto...subiscano tale atrocita',non cambierebbe assolutamente nulla...
> 
> ...








































Ego te nomino crotalus!!!!!!!
TBT, poco presente, ma in formissima!!


----------



## Old Chicchi (22 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Opinione personale assolutamente opinabile... Insonne ha avuto a che fare, nonostante le altre frequentazioni, con donne probabilmente di mediocre statura e spessore, e l'essersene reso conto *lo ha ferito al punto* che non solo non ha perdonato (lasciato perdere) *ma non si é perdonato* (si arrovella ancora)....
> Se si liberasse di questo contenzioso avrebbe sicuramente un atteggiamento più sciolto e meno inquisitore, e magari avrebbe pèiù serenità di giudizio per valutare "davvero" la differenza fra donne e Donne.
> Bruja


Credo che la ferita sia tale da fargli credere intimamente di essere lui stesso di mediocre statura e spessore. 

Fintanto che i rapporti con l'altro sesso restano a livello da una botta e via nessuno se ne potrà accorgere e Insonne potrà essere visto attraverso gli occhi delle altre donne come lui vuole - un ambito sciupafemmine.

Ma lui intimamente sa cosa c'è sotto la facciata e non si perdona la sua vulnerabilità, è per questo che quasi quasi preferisce una birra (meno stress). 

Comunque Insonne, sappi che le persone vulnerabili prendono sì tante mazzate sulla capa, ma ad un certo punto fanno il salto, nel senso che si accettano e affrontano le chances della vita evitando di nuotare con enorme dispendio di fatica inutile contro la corrente. 
E da quel momento in poi avvengono tante cose belle, fidati.


----------



## Old fun (22 Ottobre 2008)

*questo l'ho capito*



Verena67 ha detto:


> no, la ragazza ha pagato tutto e si è presa i 25 di lui....!


 
quello che non ho capito perchè prendere i 25 euro in contanti e pagare con la carta di credito........
E' come se avesse voluto fare cassa........
Però, forse sono io che non capisco


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2008)

*appunto*



Chicchi ha detto:


> Credo che la ferita sia tale da fargli credere intimamente di essere lui stesso di mediocre statura e spessore.
> 
> Fintanto che i rapporti con l'altro sesso restano a livello da una botta e via nessuno se ne potrà accorgere e Insonne potrà essere visto attraverso gli occhi delle altre donne come lui vuole - un ambito sciupafemmine.
> 
> ...


Non per nulla, per non tirare in ballo arzigogoli psicologici che forse a lui non interessano ho parlato di autoperdono... lui é, punto!senza aggettivi che al momento per lui sono solo squalificativi nonostante la sua supponenza in odore di Torquemada (e anche lui ad autostima stava messo maluccio). 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque spero ti legga convinto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Chicchi (22 Ottobre 2008)

fun ha detto:


> quello che non ho capito perchè prendere i 25 euro in contanti e pagare con la carta di credito........
> E' come se avesse voluto fare cassa........
> Però, forse sono io che non capisco


 









  Ah, dici che era a secco e si è procurata un po' di cash? Bé, di questi tempi in effetti chi ha liquidi vince.  
Però allora non si spiega l'SMS che ne è seguito. Così fosse avrebbe dovuto ripetere l'invito con postilla "è stato bellissimo, e facciamo alla romana come l'altra volta"


----------



## Old fun (22 Ottobre 2008)

*Certo*



Chicchi ha detto:


> Ah, dici che era a secco e si è procurata un po' di cash? Bé, di questi tempi in effetti chi ha liquidi vince.
> Però allora non si spiega l'SMS che ne è seguito. Così fosse avrebbe dovuto ripetere l'invito con postilla "è stato bellissimo, e facciamo alla romana come l'altra volta"


 
la tua è una considerazione più che logica, resta il fatto che è uno e solo uno, che ha pagato con la carta di credito e si è intascata 25 euro. Questo non lo capisco. Forse non aveva 25 euro in contanti nel portafoglio? Forse dava per scontato che avrebbe dovuto pagare il 100% lui? Beh, gli è andata male....o forse gli è andata bene???
Comunque non capisco.....


----------



## Bruja (22 Ottobre 2008)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> la tua è una considerazione più che logica, resta il fatto che è uno e solo uno, che ha pagato con la carta di credito e si è intascata 25 euro. Questo non lo capisco. Forse non aveva 25 euro in contanti nel portafoglio? Forse dava per scontato che avrebbe dovuto pagare il 100% lui? Beh, gli è andata male....o forse gli è andata bene???
> Comunque non capisco.....


ciao.... ma perché in questa vicenda c'é qualcosa di normalmente comprensibile? Si sono comportati un po' tutti come in una vaudeville. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Chicchi (22 Ottobre 2008)

fun ha detto:


> la tua è una considerazione più che logica, resta il fatto che è uno e solo uno, che ha pagato con la carta di credito e si è intascata 25 euro. Questo non lo capisco. Forse non aveva 25 euro in contanti nel portafoglio? Forse dava per scontato che avrebbe dovuto pagare il 100% lui? Beh, gli è andata male....o forse gli è andata bene???
> Comunque non capisco.....


Oddio, a me è capitato spesso di fare delle figure perché non avevo in portafoglio neanche un cent, ma semplicemente perché mi dimentico  di fare il bancomat e quindi tocca pagare con la carta di credito...fin qui nulla di strano, a mio avviso. Quello che mi fa ridere della tua affermazione è che tu sospetti che la tipa fosse al verde e ci abbia guadagnato in liquido...quindi non sarebbe rimasta scornata, ma anzi.
Probabilmente invece è giusta la seconda che hai detto, dava per scontato che pagasse lui. 

Forse questo è ancora l'ultimo gesto di cavalleria al quale le donne si aggrappano per vedere confermato almeno un minimo di interesse da parte di un uomo. Mentre l'uomo (in questo caso Insonne) parte dal presupposto: avete voluto la parità? Siate voi a conquistare, io non muovo paglia. E vissero per sempre separati e scontenti


----------



## Old latriglia (22 Ottobre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Oddio, a me è capitato spesso di fare delle figure perché non avevo in portafoglio neanche un cent, ma semplicemente perché mi dimentico  di fare il bancomat e quindi tocca pagare con la carta di credito...fin qui nulla di strano, a mio avviso. Quello che mi fa ridere della tua affermazione è che tu sospetti che la tipa fosse al verde e ci abbia guadagnato in liquido...quindi non sarebbe rimasta scornata, ma anzi.
> Probabilmente invece è giusta la seconda che hai detto, dava per scontato che pagasse lui.
> 
> Forse questo è ancora l'ultimo gesto di cavalleria al quale le donne si aggrappano per vedere confermato almeno un minimo di interesse da parte di un uomo. Mentre l'uomo (in questo caso Insonne) parte dal presupposto: avete voluto la parità? Siate voi a conquistare, io non muovo paglia. *E vissero per sempre separati e scontenti *

















aggiungerei però pure un pelucchio alterati, visto che ancora non si concilia la teoria della donna d'altri tempi e quella moderna, tanto reclamata


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2008)

detto questo, visto che siamo a pagina cento e modestamente di arroganza me ne intendo,
la luce si spegne e insonne va a dormire con su il suo bel pigiamino con gli orsetti.
click


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

fun ha detto:


> quello che non ho capito perchè prendere i 25 euro in contanti e pagare con la carta di credito........
> E' come se avesse voluto fare cassa........
> Però, forse sono io che non capisco


semplice non aveva neanche 25 euro nel portafoglio ....... e ha pagato con la carta, magari quella aziendale così si fa' rimborsare anche la spesa!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nei rapporti uomo/donna salvo casi estremi di vita o di morte prima viene sempre se stesso
> poi viene la dolce meta.....
> tanto se si ha paura di essere mollati o abbandonati la cosa capita ugualmente
> almeno ti risparmi tempo e energie x cose piu serie
> *lo zerbinaggio fosse x me lo metterei nel codice penale*.....


 e quale bene sociale lederebbe?


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> detto questo, visto che siamo a pagina cento e modestamente di arroganza me ne intendo,
> la luce si spegne e insonne va a dormire con su il *suo bel pigiamino con gli orsetti.*
> click


e pagato da lui senza obiezioni!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io sono già solo, come soli siamo tutti, anche quando siamo apparentemente fidanzati.
> Sai come mi sentivo solo e umiliato io a stare con donne per le quali, in fase finale di rapporto, ero solo un peso da scaricare dopo anni e anni da micci picci e zerbinaggio? sai come mi sono sentito umiliato a non ricevere di punto in bianco attenzioni di alcun tipo? a trombare una che guarda il soffitto o tiene gli occhi chiusi o, appena finito, controlla il cellulare da cui ha levato la suoneria? *Io desidero ogni giorno che ste tipe vengano stuprate,* derise, umiliate e sciolte nell'acido. Anzi, che rimangano sgigurate a vita e che suscitino negli altri il ribrezzo che loro hanno provato per me.
> 
> Insonne Phantom of The Opera


mi fai schifo.... e datemi pure un'ammonizione che la frase non la tolgo


----------



## Old latriglia (22 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e quale bene sociale lederebbe?


tu parli sapendo che è scelta personale farsi zerbino


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *Non ci sono regole, in amore e questo voi (tu,a lex, e insonne) non lo volete capire*....


E neanche Marco Ferradini. 







E questo è stato il mio ultimo contributo al topo.

Brugolilla... stappa un crodino anche per me...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione. Il problema è che non esistono altri generi di donna. Le donne sono tutte uguali. Mi duole dirlo, ma è così. A prescindere da età, status, educazione, vogliono tutte una sola cosa: trombare in giro il più possibile per sentirsi venerate da più uomini possibile. praticamente la loro autostima passa per la loro vagina. Non esistono più donne che siano vere donne e sappiano prendersi le responsabilità di un matrimonio e di una famiglia.


ce ne sono anche molti di uomini così che ti fanno toccare il cielo con un dito, ti giurano la luna, ti sposano e dopo il primo figlio non ti trovano più desiderabile e vanno a trombarsi la tua migliore amica. Cresci e diventa uomo, ma non di quelli capaci di generare figli, per quelli basta un numero adeguato di spermatozoi non impazziti....uomo che si comporti come tale.


----------



## brugola (22 Ottobre 2008)

*volo*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Brugolilla... stappa un crodino anche per me...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ma lui le vede così, e sai perchè? perchè fa un enorme errore
> per giudicare gli altri bisogna prima conoscere e giudicare se stessi
> le ferite si metabolizzano, si cresce, si oltrepassa oltre il dolore analizzandolo, lui giudica e basta con superficialità


lui si conosce e si giudica e non si piace...ma fa meno fatica a pensare che sia colpa delle donne. AUtostima e un corso accelerato di rapporti sociali gli servirebbero


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lui si conosce e si giudica e non si piace...ma fa meno fatica a pensare che sia colpa delle donne. AUtostima e un corso accelerato di rapporti sociali gli servirebbero


forse è vero incappando sempre nelle stesse donne forse manifesta la paura di vedersi per quello che è


----------



## Old fun (22 Ottobre 2008)

*beh*



Chicchi ha detto:


> Oddio, a me è capitato spesso di fare delle figure perché non avevo in portafoglio neanche un cent, ma semplicemente perché mi dimentico di fare il bancomat e quindi tocca pagare con la carta di credito...fin qui nulla di strano, a mio avviso. Quello che mi fa ridere della tua affermazione è che tu sospetti che la tipa fosse al verde e ci abbia guadagnato in liquido...quindi non sarebbe rimasta scornata, ma anzi.
> Probabilmente invece è giusta la seconda che hai detto, dava per scontato che pagasse lui.
> 
> Forse questo è ancora l'ultimo gesto di cavalleria al quale le donne si aggrappano per vedere confermato almeno un minimo di interesse da parte di un uomo. Mentre l'uomo (in questo caso Insonne) parte dal presupposto: avete voluto la parità? Siate voi a conquistare, io non muovo paglia. E vissero per sempre separati e scontenti


 
insomma su, siamo un tantinello pratici, donna in carriera di 30 anni, in una città che non è la sua non ha 25 euro in tasca??? Invita pure a cena uno che mgari non offre nemmeno e tira fuori la carta di credito??? Per 25 euro???
Aiuto non capisco......
e se buca una gomma di notte come paga????
P.S.: amante del rischio e degli imprevisti????


----------



## Old fun (22 Ottobre 2008)

*si vero*



Bruja ha detto:


> ciao.... ma perché in questa vicenda c'é qualcosa di normalmente comprensibile? Si sono comportati un po' tutti come in una vaudeville.
> Bruja


 

mi pare che li si fosse al gioco chi vuole fare fesso chi......
Punteggio 1 a 1


----------



## Old fun (22 Ottobre 2008)

*già*



geisha ha detto:


> semplice non aveva neanche 25 euro nel portafoglio ....... e ha pagato con la carta, magari quella aziendale così si fa' rimborsare anche la spesa!


 
e come li giustifica i due pasti????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Se così fosse, la signora allora tiene l'animus inculandi???


----------



## Old Holly (22 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi fai schifo.... e datemi pure un'ammonizione che la frase non la tolgo



Andrebbe data a lui per quello che ha scritto!


----------



## Old candida (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io sono già solo, come soli siamo tutti, anche quando siamo apparentemente fidanzati.
> Sai come mi sentivo solo e umiliato io a stare con donne per le quali, in fase finale di rapporto, ero solo un peso da scaricare dopo anni e anni da micci picci e zerbinaggio? sai come mi sono sentito umiliato a non ricevere di punto in bianco attenzioni di alcun tipo? a trombare una che guarda il soffitto o tiene gli occhi chiusi o, appena finito, controlla il cellulare da cui ha levato la suoneria? Io desidero ogni giorno che ste tipe vengano stuprate, derise, umiliate e sciolte nell'acido. Anzi, che rimangano sgigurate a vita e che suscitino negli altri il ribrezzo che loro hanno provato per me.
> 
> Insonne Phantom of The Opera


 Scusa ma che razza di persone hai frequentato?Dove le hai trovate? Devi aver sofferto molto, ho provato tristezza leggendoti, ti auguro di trovare persone diverse sulla tua strada, ti assicuro che non sono tutte cosi', e comunque questo genere di persone si distribuisce equamente anche tra gli uomini


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io sono già solo, come soli siamo tutti, anche quando siamo apparentemente fidanzati.
> Sai come mi sentivo solo e umiliato io a stare con donne per le quali, in fase finale di rapporto, ero solo un peso da scaricare dopo anni e anni da micci picci e zerbinaggio? sai come mi sono sentito umiliato a non ricevere di punto in bianco attenzioni di alcun tipo? a trombare una che guarda il soffitto o tiene gli occhi chiusi o, appena finito, controlla il cellulare da cui ha levato la suoneria? Io desidero ogni giorno che ste tipe vengano stuprate, derise, umiliate e sciolte nell'acido. Anzi, che rimangano sgigurate a vita e che suscitino negli altri il ribrezzo che loro hanno provato per me.
> 
> Insonne Phantom of The Opera


Attento amico mio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... vedo il momento avvicinarsi sempre più...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... lei indossa la tuta... è forse un pò paffutella... me nemmeno... morbida diciamo ecco... e lo sguardo vivo e acceso...







Tu la farai tanto tanto piangere.






Ma un giorno lei si infilerà la tuta da casa, ti preparerà una torta, si metterà sul divano vicino a te e pizzicandoti la ciccia con le dita sporche di marmellata ti dirà che aspettate un bambino.

E noi *finalmente* perderemo il nostro Insonne, che avrà trovato *l'unica cosa che veramente desidera*.










Ma ragazzi però... ma lo capisco solo io?
Possibile che cadete davvero nella rete e non sentite come grida il nostro maialino pazzo di dolore?






Non mi direte mica che sono l'unica ad avere la stessa sensibilità di un avvocato senza scrupoli, vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non lasciatemi sola con lui...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Attento amico mio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sa che ci siamo arrivati tutti...


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

fun ha detto:


> e come li giustifica i due pasti?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che ne so' che lavoro fa!!!!! ma basta che sia in trasferta per lavoro da un cliente e si presume che il cliente sia con lei a cena.........

guarda secondo me qui cencio dice male di straccio!!!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Attento amico mio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









































è che io son stronza, quindi dopo il minimo sindacale mi scasso, se gli piace razzolare nel porcile, che ci resti


----------



## Old fun (22 Ottobre 2008)

*ok*



geisha ha detto:


> che ne so' che lavoro fa!!!!! ma basta che sia in trasferta per lavoro da un cliente e si presume che il cliente sia con lei a cena.........
> 
> guarda secondo me qui cencio dice male di straccio!!!!!


 
allora può andare bene dire che lui non è stato il massimo della cavalleria ma che anche lei ci ha giocato un po' e si è trovata poi spiazzata????
Anche perchè mi pare di aver letto da più parti che tante se ne sarebbero andate offese ecc ecc....
Io posso affermare che se mi offendi il giorno dopo non ti mando messaggi. Di nessun tipo.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Attento amico mio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bambinoooooooo? ... il suo destino lo vedo pieno di figlie femmine per sua fortuna


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> è che io son stronza, quindi dopo il minimo sindacale mi scasso, se gli piace razzolare nel porcile, che ci resti


E lo so... ma a Insonnuccio nostro io ci voglio bene...
A me mi dispiace assai di sentirlo così.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io son sicura che adesso ha imparato che la stivalata con accento dell'est e famigliari a carico non è il suo tipo... cioè... lui *credev*a fosse il suo tipo.
Ma queste sono molto *ma di molto* più furbe di un qualunque superavvocatorampantamiliardarciholavillaconpiscinparlodiecilinguesonfichissimo.

Queste se lo sono i*n*c*u*l****ato per dritto e per rovescio.

Perchè lui è un orsottopotto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vero che sei un orsottopotto Insò?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Allora... vedrai che se la smetti di augurare la morte a tutte le donne che incontri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   prima o poi arriva anche la scarpa giusta per il tuo piede*


Io lo faccio per il bene di tutti eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






*come diceva la zia Rita


----------



## La Lupa (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bambinoooooooo? ... il suo destino lo vedo pieno di figlie femmine per sua fortuna


 Saggia Marì!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' vero!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Tutte femmine Insò.


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Saggia Marì!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Detta cosi puo' sembrare una maledizione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  invece sara' l'occasione buona per lui per capire un po di piu' le donne ... speriamo!


----------



## Old geisha (22 Ottobre 2008)

fun ha detto:


> allora può andare bene dire che lui non è stato il massimo della cavalleria ma che anche lei ci ha giocato un po' e si è trovata poi spiazzata????
> Anche perchè mi pare di aver letto da più parti che tante se ne sarebbero andate offese ecc ecc....
> Io posso affermare che se mi offendi il giorno dopo non ti mando messaggi. Di nessun tipo.


insomma vacci a capire prima la testa, le piace poi non le paga il conto ........ perchè dice che non sapeva se la rivedeva, ma intanto gli brucia eccome se gli brucia
lei lo invita, paga con la carta si piglia il contante e poi l'sms ........
fra tutti e due non saprei scegliere.........


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

premettendo che quando sbraga io insonne lo appenderei per lo scroto sulla parete del salotto sopra il piano ,  sono convinta che sia una bella persona.
Non so quanti anni abbia ma credo sia giovane e si sia beccato di quelle tramvate da scuotere uomini più solidi di lui.
Nonostante ciò (ah insonne, ci sono anche altre tramvate che son ben peggio nè?) non riesco a non scorgere tenerezza e bontà in lui.
fa lo sborone, pitonato e impotato ma se vede una famiglia felice gli scendono i lacrimoni.
Anzi io mò vedo se trovo qualche amica da presentargli che gli dia un po' di fiducia e lo riporti coi piedini (sempre pitonati) per terra.
Non oso pensare se questa se lo inc ula cosa mi succederà ma voglio provarci perchè c0ho coraggio da vendere io. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




insonne, stila una lista delle caratteristiche che deve avere e  farò del mio meglio.
Nella lista mettici pure quanto sei disposto a spendere per una cena, un mazzo di fiori e cose così...
E poi vedete che insonnino vi tiro su


----------



## Verena67 (22 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> attacco de che? *ho scritto solo la verità.* Tuo marito ti ha sempre trattata da regina e tu ti trombavi un altro.
> 
> allora? in quest'ottica che valore assumono la galanteria e il rispetto di cui tanto parli e predichi?
> 
> il a sto punto la galanteria e il rispetto preferisco rivolgerla a me stesso.


Ma quale verità, Inso'!

Quella che ti sogni tu, nei tuoi deliri.

Sei solo disperatamente solo, tutto qui. Comunque, con me hai chiuso, ti metto tra gli ignorati. Pensavo in te albergasse un minimo di senso comune ed educazione, mi sono evidentemente sbagliata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io sono già solo, come soli siamo tutti, anche quando siamo apparentemente fidanzati.
> Sai come mi sentivo solo e umiliato io a stare con donne per le quali, in fase finale di rapporto, ero solo un peso da scaricare dopo anni e anni da micci picci e zerbinaggio? sai come mi sono sentito umiliato a non ricevere di punto in bianco attenzioni di alcun tipo? a trombare una che guarda il soffitto o tiene gli occhi chiusi o, appena finito, controlla il cellulare da cui ha levato la suoneria? Io desidero ogni giorno che ste tipe vengano stuprate, derise, umiliate e sciolte nell'acido. Anzi, che rimangano sgigurate a vita e che suscitino negli altri il ribrezzo che loro hanno provato per me.
> 
> Insonne Phantom of The Opera


 Che suggerimenti mi dai per il futuro per quello che ho subito io?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

fun ha detto:


> insomma su, siamo un tantinello pratici, donna in carriera di 30 anni, in una città che non è la sua non ha 25 euro in tasca??? Invita pure a cena uno che mgari non offre nemmeno e tira fuori la carta di credito??? Per 25 euro???
> Aiuto non capisco......
> e se buca una gomma di notte come paga????
> P.S.: amante del rischio e degli imprevisti????


A me accade spesso di non avere contanti e ho fatto viaggio con solo i soldi per il caffé (perché li ho prelevati e spesi e non ho fatto in tempo a prelevare nuovamente) e poi uscendo con amiche pagare io con la carta e prendendo le altre parti in contanti ...e non ho rimborso.
Non capisco cosa ci sia di strano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Attento amico mio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Concordo che è quello che vuole disperatamente...ma temo che non lo troverà se non imparerà a vedere davvero.*

*E temo che se lo troverà ...poi la tradirà perché le delusioni che ha subito non ha sapute metabolizzarle e continueranno a roderlo finché sarà distrutto anche quel bene che sarà stato capace di provare.*


*Basta vedere come tratta noi che per puro istinto materno cerchiamo di tirarlo fuori dal pantano, pulirgli gli occhi dal fango e rimetterlo in piedi dandogli pure il bacino in testa.................*


----------



## Lettrice (23 Ottobre 2008)

fun ha detto:


> e come li giustifica i due pasti?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cena di lavoro... siete dei principianti


----------



## Iris (23 Ottobre 2008)

Ancora qualche parola su Insonne, anche se mi fa prudere le mani.
Che questt'uomo abbia un disperato bisogno d'amore, lo abbiamo capito tutti. Così come abbiamo capito che cerca di mascherare la sua difficoltà ad avere rapporti (non sessuali) con l'altro sesso, con un atteggiamento strafottente ed irritante.
E lo abbiamo capito talmente bene, che anzichè rispondere alle sue provocazioni, con un vaffa, come avremmo fatto con qualsiasi altro, stiamo a leggere quello che scrive, cecando di dare risposte razionali a provocazioni che di razionale non hanno niente.
Ha ragione la nostra lupetta, Insonne ha solo bisogno di amore, ma come lo trova se non fa che ripetere che le donne sono tutte uguali(puttane), tutte interessate ai suoi soldi, e tutte pronte ad approfittarsi del suo nuovo appartamentino?
Lo sappiamo noi che Insonne in realtà non è cinico come vuole apparire..ma le ragazze che incontra dovrebbero avere la sfera di cristallo! Le ragazze che incontra sono forse impaurite come lui, falsamente spavalde come lui...
Insomma, se non ci mettiamo in testa che non si trova una fidanzata/o con lo stesso stato d'animo con cui si va ala guerra, non vedo soluzioni e alternative alla solitudine.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ancora qualche parola su Insonne, anche se mi fa prudere le mani.
> Che questt'uomo abbia un disperato bisogno d'amore, lo abbiamo capito tutti. Così come abbiamo capito che cerca di mascherare la sua difficoltà ad avere rapporti (non sessuali) con l'altro sesso, con un atteggiamento strafottente ed irritante.
> E lo abbiamo capito talmente bene, che anzichè rispondere alle sue provocazioni, con un vaffa, come avremmo fatto con qualsiasi altro, stiamo a leggere quello che scrive, cecando di dare risposte razionali a provocazioni che di razionale non hanno niente.
> Ha ragione la nostra lupetta, Insonne ha solo bisogno di amore, ma come lo trova se non fa che ripetere che le donne sono tutte uguali(puttane), tutte interessate ai suoi soldi, e tutte pronte ad approfittarsi del suo nuovo appartamentino?
> ...




















   Mentre ti leggevo pensavo che solo una con un apazienza infinita e che già lo conosce nei suoi sentimenti, paure, esperienze pregresse, potrebbe fargli tirare FORSE fuori quello che ha dentro....


----------



## Iris (23 Ottobre 2008)

Anzi, mò ve la dico tutta. La ragazza che servirebbe ad Insonne, non è quella che invita l'uomo a cena, ed insiste ad incontrarlo pure se questo non ha neanche la posibilità di cambiarsi di camicia. Non resiste alle sue battutine sadiche senza alzare ciglio; non attende la fine della cena per dirgli quello che pensa, ma sbotta in maniera più sanguigna e spontanea.
Non manda un sms acidello su chi avrebbe dovuto pagare il conto.
Insonne sogna un tipo di ragazza meno disinibita...probabilmente con una così si troverebbe meglio. ma vai a farglielo capire!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Francamente il mio tempo d'ora in poi lo dedichero' a migliori cause.

Ad maiora!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Ottobre 2008)

ragazzi vivete sereni e rispettate le opinioni altrui
provocazioni?
ognuno la pensa alla sua maniera....x me e' provocazione allora la donna che viene qua a parlare dei propri amanti col marito splendido a casa
come la mettiamo?


----------



## Iris (23 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mentre ti leggevo pensavo che solo una con un apazienza infinita e che già lo conosce nei suoi sentimenti, paure, esperienze pregresse, potrebbe fargli tirare FORSE fuori quello che ha dentro....


Dovrebbero avere quasi quarant'anni e u pò di fregature sul groppone!!!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ragazzi vivete sereni e rispettate le opinioni altrui
> provocazioni?
> ognuno la pensa alla sua maniera....x me e' provocazione allora la donna che viene qua a parlare dei propri amanti col marito splendido a casa
> come la mettiamo?


 che dovresti toglierti le bende dagli occhi? sei qui da 3settimane più o meno e credi di conoscere il forum e insonne?
rileggi i suoi tread degli ultimi anni e poi vieni a dirmi se non provoca, sapendo di farlo, per aver credito alle proprie convinzioni che in realtà sono solo l'appiglio che tiene stretto per non farsi prendere e soffrire ancora.... 
Per quanto ti concerne, invece, alex, sei molto simpatico, ma quando ti sentirai pronto a metterti davvero in discussione allora sarai felice che siamo pronte a dissentire anzichè a darti la pacca sulla schiena, perchè è di questo che hai bisogno (ognuno arriva qui per una ragione e ci resta solo se è una ragione forte) e ancora non lo sai, mi sa...


----------



## Iris (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ragazzi vivete sereni e rispettate le opinioni altrui
> provocazioni?
> ognuno la pensa alla sua maniera....x me e' provocazione allora la donna che viene qua a parlare dei propri amanti col marito splendido a casa
> come la mettiamo?


 
La mettiamo che stai zitto.
Vedi, il problema non è compiere degli errori..quelli li facciamo tutti, ma avere l'onestà intellettuale di ammetterlo, e di riparare al male fatto.
E' questo che fa la differenza tra le persone.
L'onestà intellettuale ed il RISPETTO PER GLI ALTRI.
Un pò di educazione poi, farebbe il resto.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Dovrebbero avere quasi quarant'anni e u pò di fregature sul groppone!!!


dici disinibita e stronza (nel senso che lo cazzia, non che lo tradisce)?


----------



## Verena67 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Ahime', l'educazione, questa sconosciuta...!


----------



## Iris (23 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dici disinibita e stronza (nel senso che lo cazzia, non che lo tradisce)?


No. Intendevo che bisogna essere un pò tardone per sopportare Insonne.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Intendevo che bisogna essere un pò tardone per sopportare Insonne.


----------



## Old latriglia (23 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Intendevo che bisogna essere un pò tardone per sopportare Insonne.


e soppa ... magari pure con amplifon e gli occhiali, così quando inizia si scollega dalla scena?


----------



## Old fun (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Nulla*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me accade spesso di non avere contanti e ho fatto viaggio con solo i soldi per il caffé (perché li ho prelevati e spesi e non ho fatto in tempo a prelevare nuovamente) e poi uscendo con amiche pagare io con la carta e prendendo le altre parti in contanti ...e non ho rimborso.
> Non capisco cosa ci sia di strano.


 
ma se devo per dare buona la descrizione fatta dall'autore arrivo a pensare che i 25 euro non li aveva di proposito e non per dimenticanza....
Sarà che io spesso sono in viaggio per lavoro e anche per piacere, ma se non ho un po' di contante con me, non sono tranquillo...
P.S.: se poi poniamo ti dovessi invitare a cena e volendo pagare (giustamente) trovando un locale che non accetta carta di credito o puta caso non funziona ecc ecc sai che figura, nel dirti paga tu che io non ho contanti????


----------



## Old fun (23 Ottobre 2008)

*una volta*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Cena di lavoro... siete dei principianti


da noi in azienda è arrivato un EX dipendente che per giustificare una nota spesa un po' più alta del solito aggiunse:
l'uomo non è di legno........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Ecco perchè l'Italia va male colpa delle note spese gonfiate


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che dovresti toglierti le bende dagli occhi? sei qui da 3settimane più o meno e credi di conoscere il forum e insonne?
> rileggi i suoi tread degli ultimi anni e poi vieni a dirmi se non provoca, sapendo di farlo, per aver credito alle proprie convinzioni che in realtà sono solo l'appiglio che tiene stretto per non farsi prendere e soffrire ancora....
> Per quanto ti concerne, invece, alex, sei molto simpatico, ma quando ti sentirai pronto a metterti davvero in discussione allora sarai felice che siamo pronte a dissentire anzichè a darti la pacca sulla schiena, perchè è di questo che hai bisogno (ognuno arriva qui per una ragione e ci resta solo se è una ragione forte) e ancora non lo sai, mi sa...


 apparte che sono qua da un mese
apparte che dire di conoscere una persona attraverso i tread del forum e' una enorme caxxata
apparte che io mi metto sempre in discussione (anche scrivendo qua in qualche modo mi metto in discussione)
mi sei simpatica pure te (virtualmente parlando e' sia chiaro,non ti conosco) ma quando dai le tue "diagnosi" psicologiche errate (almeno nel mio caso) non ci fa una gran figura......
ps se uno provoca in genere la miglior arma e' l'indifferenza...reagendo come reagite voi ai post di insonne non fate altro che accontentarlo e abbondantemente


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Ottobre 2008)

A parte che "a parte" si scrive staccato...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusate ma sono prof di lettere....


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> apparte che sono qua da un mese
> apparte che dire di conoscere una persona attraverso i tread del forum e' una enorme caxxata
> apparte che io mi metto sempre in discussione (anche scrivendo qua in qualche modo mi metto in discussione)
> mi sei simpatica pure te (virtualmente parlando e' sia chiaro,non ti conosco) ma quando dai le tue "diagnosi" psicologiche errate (almeno nel mio caso) non ci fa una gran figura......
> ps se uno provoca in genere la miglior arma e' l'indifferenza...reagendo come reagite voi ai post di insonne non fate altro che accontentarlo e abbondantemente


sarà come dici tu, ma io ad insonne sono affezionata e ci ho pure litigato un paio di volte in modo serio, ma ha un che di tenero nella sua rabbia, che mi disarma. Io non voglio, scrivendo, mortificarlo, ma aiutarlo, se posso.
E se le mie indagini psicologiche ( OT ma come devo dirvelo che alla domenica non lavoro più?!?!?! basta chiedere consulti!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   sono errate, vabbè, avrò sprecato tempo e consunto i polpastrelli, passerà e me ne farò una ragione!!! Mica devo fare 'figura', sai? 
Per quanto ti concerne invece, mi spiace, ma mettersi in gioco 'un pò' non è abbastanza. Diciamo che ancora non ci sei arrivato (mia opinione), ma va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> A parte che "a parte" si scrive staccato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 che prof!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> A parte che "a parte" si scrive staccato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hai ragione
ho storpiato la parola in dialetto romagnolo...pessima abitudine in quanto errato


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E se le mie indagini psicologiche ( OT ma come devo dirvelo che alla domenica non lavoro più?!?!?! basta chiedere consulti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mah non e' tempo sprecato
diciamo che hai semplicemente sbagliato analisi poi riconosco la tua buona fede anche xche non mi dai l'idea della saccente ma di quella che cerca di analizzare la situazione e di risolvere di conseguenza l'eventuale problema
quindi in un certo senso ti ammiro


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mah non e' tempo sprecato
> diciamo che hai semplicemente sbagliato analisi poi riconosco la tua buona fede anche xche non mi dai l'idea della saccente ma di quella che cerca di analizzare la situazione e di risolvere di conseguenza l'eventuale problema
> quindi in un certo senso ti ammiro


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


 non so xche ma mi sento attratto sessualmente da te........


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non so xche ma mi sento attratto sessualmente da te........



































le parole, fra noi, sono di troppo..................


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> le parole, fra noi, sono di troppo..................


 ho deciso
voglio diventare il tuo amante possibilmente selvatico
....niente amore pero'....non me lo merito


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ho deciso
> voglio diventare il tuo amante possibilmente selvatico
> ....niente amore pero'....non me lo merito


 ok, però facciamo così: la parola amante è troppo intima, trova qualcosa di più selvatico per definirti e poi torna, ok?!?!?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Ah, scusa, scordavo, stasera 30scudisciate perchè non ti meriti l'amore.... domani forse di più... preparati!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ok, però facciamo così: la parola amante è troppo intima, trova qualcosa di più selvatico per definirti e poi torna, ok?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 invece di amante (in effetti e' troppo soft come parola) che ne dici di fottuto toro da monta?
o di antilope da competizione?
o di riccio con dimensioni di un cannibale del congo?
dimmi tu hai un ampia scelta


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> invece di amante (in effetti e' troppo soft come parola) che ne dici di fottuto toro da monta?
> o di antilope da competizione?
> o di riccio con dimensioni di un cannibale del congo?
> dimmi tu hai un ampia scelta


 non so ci devo pensare......
.....d'altronde mio marito e i miei sette figli non si meritano questo...
....e neppure il mio primo marito e la sua attuale moglie, mia ex migliore amica.....
....davvero, non so....
....ti prego, non insistere....
....forse è meglio se non ci sentiamo più...
....sì, credo sia giusto....
....anche per te che sei così giovane e dolce e ti meriti di meglio...
.....non chiamarmi, non cercarmi, non pensare a me....
....resterai sempre il mio grande amore...
.......
..
....
...ok, vediamoci stasera tra le 19 e le 19.30 al parcheggio dell'Auchan, nell'ala ovest, 4° fila a destra, settore 12, lì avremo la nostra privacy, distruggi subito questo messaggio, casomai tua moglie lo vedesse!!!


----------



## Old Mascalzone40 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Io ho sempre trovato grande ospitalità quando mi trovavo in altre città e... bè se sono a pranzo o cena con una amica (indipendentemente dal possibile DOPO) offro io.

Mi sento cavaliere e non cojone... quanto al pagare con la carta di credito e tenere il contante per far cassa è sicuramente una comodità per chi è in viaggio anche se posso capire il Tuo disappunto.

Domanda: ma perchè non hai offerto Tu la cena?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Ottobre 2008)

ok
anche se sei deforme dall'alto delle tue 7 gravidanze non mi importa
ho esperienza
pensa che la prima donna l'ho avuta a 8 anni
non ricordo niente xro' perche ero ubriaco fradicio


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ok
> anche se sei deforme dall'alto delle tue 7 gravidanze non mi importa
> ho esperienza
> pensa che la prima donna l'ho avuta a 8 anni
> non ricordo niente xro' perche ero ubriaco fradicio


Deforme?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi hai chiamata deforme?
A me?!?!?
Ma chi credi di essere? Guarda che eri il primo con cui avrei tradito. E il posto-auto lo conosco solo per sentito dire!!!
E io che avrei tradito tutto e tutti per te!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cafone!!!
Avrei dovuto capirlo quando non hai proposto un motel......  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bene, ora lameno so di che pasta sei fatto!!!!
Digito tradiemnto su google e poi vediamo se non trovo qualcuno con cui sparlare di te!!!!
Bestia!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





NB Però se ritiri quel deforme...magari intendevi difforme, fuori dal comune, stupenda......


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Ottobre 2008)

diciamo cosi
difforme deforme....7 gravidanze pesano x tutte
e poi nn smetterei a prescindere di amarti desiderarti possederti


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> diciamo cosi
> difforme deforme....7 gravidanze pesano x tutte
> e poi nn smetterei a prescindere di amarti desiderarti possederti


 Ah, vabbè, se la metti così................


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

*anvedi la nostra domenicana*

ma guarda!!
non avevo mai visto grande che faceva la smorfiosetta..


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma guarda!!
> non avevo mai visto grande che faceva la smorfiosetta..




























   Tesoro caro (spero di poterti chiamare così!!!) è perchè non hai messo gli occhiali fino ad oggi!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tesoro caro (spero di poterti chiamare così!!!) è perchè non hai messo gli occhiali fino ad oggi!!!!


lo stavo per scrivere io!!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo stavo per scrivere io!!


 Give me five!!!!


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tesoro caro (spero di poterti chiamare così!!!) è perchè non hai messo gli occhiali fino ad oggi!!!!


non ci son più le piscologhe domenicali di una volta


----------



## Grande82 (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ci son più le piscologhe domenicali di una volta








 insomma, nemmeno tu ti sei accorta che la domenica bisboccio?!!?!? 
Non scrivo più di domenica cara mia, inutile che mi preghi in ginocchio!!!
Sè!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

fun ha detto:


> ma se devo per dare buona la descrizione fatta dall'autore arrivo a pensare che i 25 euro non li aveva di proposito e non per dimenticanza....
> Sarà che io spesso sono in viaggio per lavoro e anche per piacere, ma se non ho un po' di contante con me, non sono tranquillo...
> P.S.: se poi poniamo ti dovessi invitare a cena e volendo pagare (giustamente) trovando un locale che non accetta carta di credito o puta caso non funziona ecc ecc sai che figura, nel dirti paga tu che io non ho contanti????


 Io non mi sento mai in imbarazzo per cose del genere.
Se accade ..si esce, si va in un bancomat e si preleva...
Mica vado di proposito senza soldi contanti ...ma può accadere e non credo sia un problema.
Ora capisco che tu pensi che lei sia arrivata senza contanti dando per scontato che avrebbe pagato lui.
Io non lo credo.
Ma non sarebbe scandaloso neppure con un'amica, si può pure pagare una volta per uno.
Forse sbaglio io a essere troppo serena e tranquilla su questa cose.


----------



## Old lele51 (25 Ottobre 2008)

E sarebbe di chi??????



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Poi non dite che è colpa mia...
> 
> allora, ieri sono uscito con una. Era di passaggio nella mia città (lei vive a 500 km), mi chiama e mi chiede di cenare con me.
> Premetto che la conobbi 6-7 mesi fa e da allora c'è stato solo qualche sms-telefonata ed un paio di uscite in 4 - io + mio amico e lei + sua amica. Non ci ho mai fatto niente. Lei è la classica 30 indipendente che viaggia, conosce tutto il mondo, ha un buon lavoro.
> ...


*Insonne, non ho letto le risposte date dal forum in toto, nemmeno una, ma sono sicuro che se facciamo un sondaggio ho azzeccato il 99% dei consensi, anche se siamo arrabbiati con il mondo e con certe "donne", non per questo dobbiamo smettere di essere "galanti".... devi cambiare metti un pò di pace nel tuo cuore o smetti di frecuentare donne che forse meriteresti... ma se le spaventi alla prima cena...???
Lele*


----------



## Lettrice (25 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non mi sento mai in imbarazzo per cose del genere.
> Se accade ..si esce, si va in un bancomat e si preleva...
> Mica vado di proposito senza soldi contanti ...ma può accadere e non credo sia un problema.
> *Ora capisco che tu pensi che lei sia arrivata senza contanti dando per scontato che avrebbe pagato lui.
> ...



Neanche io lo credo... e comunque lascio sempre il beneficio del dubbio


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me accade spesso di non avere contanti e ho fatto viaggio con solo i soldi per il caffé (perché li ho prelevati e spesi e non ho fatto in tempo a prelevare nuovamente) e poi uscendo con amiche pagare io con la carta e prendendo le altre parti in contanti ...e non ho rimborso.
> Non capisco cosa ci sia di strano.


La voglia di pensare male...
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2008)

*flash back*

Non ho voglia di fare l'avvocato di nessuno e men che meno di una poersona che NON VUOLE ascoltare nessuno, ma mettiamoci in testa che Insonne ha preso una scoppola faraonica con quella sua cosiddetta fidanzata di non so bene che paese dell'est.
Lo ha trattato esattamente all'opposto di quello che lui credeva e che lei aveva capito benissimo pensasse. Insomma lo ha allegramente turlupinato e lui non ha digerito, non tanto il grande amore finito in fanteria ( i risvolti patetici non sto a ricordarli) quanto l'errata convinzione che lei fosse credibile. 
Non ha retto a tanta delusione, forse perché non era emotivamente pronto a prendere atto del tipo di relazione che era in realtà...un semplice negoziato... insomma si é autoilluso.

Il risveglio é stato talmente forte che da quel momento tutte le donne sono diventate delle truffatrici sentimentali ed esistenziali.
Questo é il suo problema e per risolverlo ha bisogno di un aiuto serio e competente...  ma certamente non siamo noi a doverglielo fornire e lui non può pretendere di trattare il genere umano femminile come le suole delle sue scarpe.
Purtroppo se prima é stato generoso all'eccesso ed ha preso la fregatura da una donna, non può pretendere di addebitarla a tutte le donne che incontrerà in futuro, pena la solitudine in cui versa da parecchio...  

La misoginia non paga soprattutto se non si ha la statura  dei grandi misogini della filosofia (che comunque qualche donna in giro l'avevano, non fosse che per parentela e per motivi di accudimento).
Quanto all'azzerbinamento, non é ovviamente reato perseguibile, salvo deporre malamente circa la propria dignità...  Tuttavia trattare con persone che basano tutto sul rapporto economico (la prima prendeva a man bassa e le altre dovrebbero dare a sua discrezione) mi pare davvero uno sfasamento nel rapportarsi con le donne.
Insonne é una persona che ha perso la serenità valutativa... e con quella anche un bel po' di senso dell'opportunità delle cose.
Chi se ne frega chi paga una cena... ma un uomo deve perdersi per così poco? E comunque assodato che la signorina volesse farsi pagare la cena... é un esempio a campione dell'universo femminile?
Mah!!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ho voglia di fare l'avvocato di nessuno e men che meno di una poersona che NON VUOLE ascoltare nessuno, ma mettiamoci in testa che Insonne ha preso una scoppola faraonica con quella sua cosiddetta fidanzata di non so bene che paese dell'est.
> Lo ha trattato esattamente all'opposto di quello che lui credeva e che lei aveva capito benissimo pensasse. Insomma lo ha allegramente turlupinato e lui non ha digerito, non tanto il grande amore finito in fanteria ( i risvolti patetici non sto a ricordarli) quanto l'errata convinzione che lei fosse credibile.
> Non ha retto a tanta delusione, forse perché non era emotivamente pronto a prendere atto del tipo di relazione che era in realtà...un semplice negoziato... insomma si é autoilluso.
> 
> ...


Sia che lo si guardi dal lato delle scoppole esistenziali che LUI STESSO si è dato, sia che lo si guardi da ogni altro lato...è solo un bamboccio viziato ed immaturo, senza alcun rispetto per niente e nessuno, che pretende rispetto senza esser disposto a darne, con atteggiamenti decisamente infantili ed irritanti.

Se deve farsi curare che lo faccia, ma non pretenda lo si faccia noi o che questo forum divenga il luogo dove sfogare le sue frustrazioni a discapito di ogni regola di un rapportarsi civile.

Passi lunghi e ben distesi.


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sia che lo si guardi dal lato delle scoppole esistenziali che LUI STESSO si è dato, sia che lo si guardi da ogni altro lato...è solo un bamboccio viziato ed immaturo, senza alcun rispetto per niente e nessuno, che pretende rispetto senza esser disposto a darne, con atteggiamenti decisamente infantili ed irritanti.La mia valutazione era di immaturità di affrontare gli eventi, qualunque essi siano.
> 
> Se deve farsi curare che lo faccia, ma non pretenda lo si faccia noi o che questo forum divenga il luogo dove sfogare le sue frustrazioni a discapito di ogni regola di un rapportarsi civile. Credo che scriva qui perché non potrebbe farlo in altri luoghi, alla fine si é spesso dimostrato che siamo "dei samaritani dell'ascolto".
> 
> ...


Quelli anche se non se li é presi, gli sono stati comunque dati.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

